# New 7-string Ibanez models for 2010!



## bram

Already showed in magazine pic, but now we have a stock image, the *RGD2127Z*:





The neck does look kinda long, so maybe the longer scale length rumors were true? No official specs yet...

The *RGA7*:




Also no official specs but it's an RGA, so a mahogany body could be a possibility. Bridge looks like the Gibraltar Standard. As for the pickups: Look like EMGs, but they aren't labelled and it isn't a prestige, so they could also be new Ibanez made active 'LoZ' pickups.

As for the S series: All S series get 24 frets in 2010! Also the S7320 which will be renamed to *S7420* (and Ibanez will probably piss some people off with re-using that name):





As for the RG1527, I'm afraid it will be dropped in favor of an Edge Zero equipped RG1527Z (it looks like all RG1000 series get EZ trems after all in 2010). I do not have a decent image of that one yet, but it looks like a black RG1527 with an Edge Zero 

And no, I don't have any news yet about non-black 7-string Ibanez guitars...


----------



## metal_sam14

i have been very impressed so far with the 2010 ibby's. i like the new RGD series the most, very john petrucci style


----------



## drmosh

damnit.. GAS! for all of those!

as for the RGA, it does state on that wiki page that it will be mahogany but let's take that with a grain of salt.

Not that I care, I love basswood too


----------



## zimbloth

That first one looks badass. Hard to get too excited since I can't deal with rosewood anymore, but I definitely will be looking for it at NAMM.


----------



## loktide

...so no prestige RGA7? 

the scale on the RGD model also looks like 27" to me. the model number 2127 would also make sense in that context


----------



## Fred the Shred

The good part is that the design itself looks quite practical and well thought. The bad part is that I only see 3 black guitars. Again, Ibanez? Yes, it is conceivable that 7-string players actually enjoy color, thank you.


----------



## Rich5150

Im diggin the RGD and the 24fret S


----------



## Anton

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
THE FIRST ONE LOOKS AMAZING!!!!

I hope this year will not be a disappointment !!! I'm definitely getting me one of those!!


----------



## HANIAK

I love all 3 guitars, but I know I'll hate the price tag


----------



## Loomer

*splooge*

I might need to get the RGA7


----------



## loktide

Fred the Shred said:


> The good part is that the design itself looks quite practical and well thought. The bad part is that I only see 3 black guitars. Again, Ibanez? Yes, it is conceivable that 7-string players actually enjoy color, thank you.



well, if they only relesae this models in one color then black is the most obvious choice. it's not my personal favorite finish, but i can live with it. i think that an exclusive red, blue or green model would turn more people off than black (not me, though )


----------



## bram

drmosh said:


> as for the RGA, it does state on that wiki page that it will be mahogany but let's take that with a grain of salt.


Well, I created that page myself  The mahogany thing is an educated guess considering it's an RGA and all RGAs are mahogany IIRC. If it's basswood, they could as well call it the RG7321 and make it flat, except for the fact that that one already exists. Otherwise it is stated on the page itself information could be false or incomplete


----------



## drmosh

bram said:


> Well, I created that page myself  The mahogany thing is an educated guess considering it's an RGA and all RGAs are mahogany IIRC. If it's basswood, they could as well call it the RG7321 and make it flat, except for the fact that that one already exists. Otherwise it is stated on the page itself information could be false or incomplete



ah!  well then thanks for doing all the work in creating that wiki!


----------



## Indee RS

DAMN! GAS! Definately want the RGD and RGA but im happy with my real S7420, but its about time they did it! I dont mind black so im pretty pleased. I can imagine some people refinishing them for extra awsomeness, but Im a fan of black with white binding! 

Anyone know what kind of necks are on these bad boys? Wizard 1 or 2? Fret access on the RGD looks pretty descent too! Cant wait to try these out!!!!


----------



## Xiphos68

RGA I'm disappointed with. I figured it would have a quilt, floyd, and look like Brodericks but oh well.  
But the RGD is sick! S series like those a lot too.


----------



## adaman

I will be buying an RGD for sure, and if they end up releasing a RGA Prestige I will be forced to buy it as well! Now I just wanna know if the RGD is really has a 27" scale, I really hope it does.


----------



## XeoFLCL

WHAT!

RGA7 finally  I might end up getting one now.. The routings are perfect too, I need a 7 with blackouts after all 

Now lets just hope it's in the same pricerange as the other non-prestige RGAs (400~700) I'm gonna go ahead and assume it's 50~100 more than the rga42fm, as it's basically the same thing but with an extra string and no flamed top (it even has the same switch/knob setup, with the EQ switch)


----------



## dnoel86




----------



## bram

Indee RS said:


> DAMN! GAS! Definately want the RGD and RGA but im happy with my real S7420, but its about time they did it! I dont mind black so im pretty pleased. I can imagine some people refinishing them for extra awsomeness, but Im a fan of black with white binding!
> 
> Anyone know what kind of necks are on these bad boys? Wizard 1 or 2? Fret access on the RGD looks pretty descent too! Cant wait to these out!!!!



No official specs yet, but the RGA7 and S7420 will probably get Wizard II necks considering they're non-Prestige. The RGD (which is Prestige) is completely new, but it would surprise me if it doesn't have a Wizard/Ultra neck.

Still waiting for more clues about other Prestige sevens, there certainly will be more than this.


----------



## Wi77iam

Want RGA7 
repaint and EMG707's and that thing will be pimpin


----------



## Senensis

Nice bit of information we got here, thanks.

Now, I'm still waiting for a prestige RGA 7, but I suppose that if that happens it will have EMG sized routes. (And we need teh infoz on the UV !  )


----------



## HighGain510

bram said:


>



THAT IS AWESOME.  Best Ibby 7 in a long time.  I think the treble horn wraps it up nicely too, very sweet contours and from this shot it's not AS music-man-esque as some were claiming from the catalog picture.  Definitely looks like an Ibby to me, just with sharper contours. Also, kinda boofest on the RGA if it has those monster soapbar pickups, not sure who made that call but if that's the production model count me out.


----------



## thefool

rgd/rga look sick


----------



## XeoFLCL

Wi77iam said:


> Want RGA7
> repaint and EMG707's and that thing will be pimpin


If the RGA7 is flat black (can't really tell from the pic) then that's going to be my next buy guaranteed 

But even then, I only have one gloss black finished guitar, so that wouldn't bug me either.

Plus, binding!


----------



## xmetalhead69

do you think Ibanez will let me trade my s7320 for the new s7420?


----------



## Wi77iam

You should probably try to sell it now, before prices sink even lower.


----------



## BigBaldIan

Both the RGD and S7420 look very nice indeed. Two horns up!


----------



## Metaldave

The RGA7 is a thing of beauty!! 

Not pushed on the others as I'm not a trem fan, but they look good!


----------



## Loomer

Oh, and the RGA7 has white bindings. Dear lord. Hot!


----------



## MikeH

RGA7 is bought. No questions.


----------



## Kimling

I think the RGD looks really cool. The thing that is gonna tip it for me is the scale lenght. Me wants 27"!


----------



## Metaldave

Double post... Stupid internet


----------



## synrgy

I'll take one of each, please.


----------



## powergroover

why no reverse headstock


----------



## Mattayus

Holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii......
That RGD is mine. No question! Been waiting and waiting for an RG with something mildly interesting about it for fucking years now! Especially a 7!

Also, thank fuck they've finally put 24 frets on the S7's. It always seemed stupid to me that they were 22 when their 6 string counterparts are 24 



powergroover said:


> why no reverse headstock



This


----------



## Scar Symmetry

DO WANT.


----------



## Mattayus

What the hell trem is that on it though? Sort of looks like a ZR but I can't see the pivots


----------



## MikeH

Edge Zero 7 (EZ7).


----------



## synrgy

Anyone know if these will be available in any color other than 'I'm so much more metal than you' black?


----------



## silentrage

Hmm, should I sell my 2027 for one of these RGDthingamijigs?


----------



## Konfyouzd

That last one doesnt' look like an RG to me... But bring on the RGA7321 

Looks like it has the gibraltar which is much better than whatever the fuck they put on the RG7321... Maybe I'll burn one of those too!  (no... no i won't)

EDIT: thread read fail... 24 fret S is what i've been asking for forever... now i have to get one... fuck the RGA7321...

Also... I don't have a black 7 yet because I've taken all the paint off of them so I'm due one...


----------



## Decipher

The RGD7 will be mine depending on the looming releases of new Munky sigs and Vai's UV 20th Anniversary models........

The RGA7 is pretty much what I expected. Gibraltor bridge, EMG style pickups..... Basically like the 6 stringers except the flat black top.


----------



## mickytee

BRIDGE PICKUP IS TOO FAR FROM THE BRIDGE ON THE RGA7!!! 

mud city


----------



## Samer

Really like the RGA7, i think the fact the S7 is coming out with 24 frets is awesome (will have to buy one now); Ibanez got it right this year IMO!


----------



## JMP2203

powergroover said:


> why no reverse headstock



because ibanez its going to use the same necks 

RGD2127Z = rg1527 neck + new body/tremolo

RGA7 = RG7321 neck + new body/bridge

i dont like reverse headstock so no problem for me, nice guitars


----------



## Konfyouzd

JMP2203 said:


> because ibanez its going to use the same necks
> 
> RGD2127Z = rg1527 neck + new body/tremolo
> 
> RGA7 = RG7321 neck + new body/bridge
> 
> i dont like reverse headstock so no problem for me, nice guitars


Reverse headstocks? I could take em or leave em. They're cool, but not essential... 



Samer said:


> Really like the RGA7, i think the fact the S7 is coming out with 24 frets is awesome (will have to buy one now); Ibanez got it right this year IMO!


Man I thought the same thing. It seems like all the models that everyone's been like "Hello?!?!?! Ibanez??? Can you fuckin' hear us? We NEED this shit!" they actually decided to release. 

Thank you, Mr. Ibanez. You are a kind and benevolent god, indeed.


----------



## Sepultorture

glad to finally see an RGA 7, but very disapointed in the active shit they have one there, again i blame EMG for their laziness in not making a passive designed housing.

i'll wait and see what the prestige models look like, if it's all active i will sit and wait for a passive design to come out

i really do like the looks of that RGD though, again not a trem fan and they stick trems on almost all of their Prestige stuff, if it was trem free i'd buy that guitar for sure.

i'm very picky, but still the bass housing shape destroys it man, i will forever piss on EMG for that piece of stupidity


----------



## Xaios

I would be ALL FUCKING OVER that RGD2127Z thinger if it weren't for the control scheme. I need my blade switch and tone pot!

Also, anyone hazard a guess as to why the RGA has both a 5 position and 3 position selector?


----------



## bram

Xaios said:


> Also, anyone hazard a guess as to why the RGA has both a 5 position and 3 position selector?


Just posted this on the RGA8 thread (which has the same control scheme) about the toggle (the lever is for pickup selection):
_Still no official specifications found, but my guess is it is an 'EQ switch' as found on 2009's RGA42 to activate a mid scoop._


----------



## Rick

Liking the 2117 and the RGA7.


----------



## John_Strychnine

Dear Ibanez,

Please do everyone on earth a favour and make a 7 string using anything but basswood. I'd probably take cardboard over basswood.

Thank you.
John


----------



## Rick

^


----------



## dod94

John_Strychnine said:


> Dear Ibanez,
> 
> Please do everyone on earth a favour and make a 7 string using anything but basswood. I'd probably take cardboard over basswood.
> 
> Thank you.
> John



+777


----------



## Scar Symmetry

John_Strychnine said:


> Dear Ibanez,
> 
> Please do everyone on earth a favour and make a 7 string using anything but basswood. I'd probably take cardboard over basswood.
> 
> Thank you.
> John



+2010


----------



## CooleyJr

Oh shit.. Mod idea already  Gut the soapbar housing and put in bkps and epoxy seal it... So yeah.. I most definately want the RGA7321.


----------



## PeteLaramee

I'd like the RGD if it weren't for the Petrucci style placement of the switch and knob.


----------



## Sean Babiniec

I love the RGD, especially the placement of the volume knob. I sometimes hit the knob with my hand a little when I am picking on the high E.

I gotta start savin to get one of those!!!!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

the RGD is not so musicman, looks similar, but not like a copy. thats great, but, man, more black?


----------



## Mindcrime1204

RGD looks sweet! Digging the control layout too...


----------



## Samer

IMO Black is great neutral color for a guitar, and they can always be repainted; i think if Ibanez came out with one of Red and the other Green it would cause alot of people not to buy it because its not the color they like. 

Black is a good neutral color that most people can live with, but i will be repainting mine once i get it!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I will literally kill for that RGD. It will be mine. And if it really is a 27'' that will just be icing on the cake because I am bored with 25.5'' now. 

As for black, as much as it sucks, its a safe choice for a company, though a couple of extra options here and there would be great. That RGD in red chameleon would own.

Bare getting that.


----------



## darren

Ibanez doesn't use numbers in the model names to indicate scale length. I highly doubt the RGD2127 is 27" scale.

The position of the toggle on that guitar seems full of fail to me. WAY too close to the neck pickup and right in the way of anyone who strums over the neck pickup. Then again, it's probably aimed at guys who have their hands locked over their bridge pickups.


----------



## CooleyJr

darren said:


> Ibanez doesn't use numbers in the model names to indicate scale length. I highly doubt the RGD2127 is 27" scale.
> 
> The position of the toggle on that guitar seems full of fail to me. WAY too close to the neck pickup and right in the way of anyone who strums over the neck pickup. Then again, it's probably aimed at guys who have their hands locked over their bridge pickups.


^


----------



## Monk

Awesome pics. NOW LET'S SEE THE NEW UV7, IBANEZ!!!!


----------



## Vstro

This just made my day. I need one of these....


----------



## vampiregenocide

darren said:


> Ibanez doesn't use numbers in the model names to indicate scale length. I highly doubt the RGD2127 is 27" scale.
> 
> The position of the toggle on that guitar seems full of fail to me. WAY too close to the neck pickup and right in the way of anyone who strums over the neck pickup. Then again, it's probably aimed at guys who have their hands locked over their bridge pickups.



The neck does look long though. I'm just following specualtion earlier in the thread.

And this was covered in the other thread. Granted I'm not a big shredder so I'm not likely to have it bother me, but even so I don't think it would bother me anyway.


----------



## Sepultorture

hmm i had a thought, not very likely to happen, but what if BKP could make passives shoved into active soapbar housings, that'd be a sick option, THEN i'd probably jump on these new RGA's


----------



## HumanFuseBen

hmm.... i'm gonna be the party pooper here.

RGD: okay, this is just super badass! the only complaint i have will be if it is ONLY black. ibby's 6 string finishes have been really unique the past few years, it would be so lame if they stuck us with black again. also, i'm not a huge 27 inch scale fan.

RGA: i'm terribly afraid they've fucked this one up. Looks like the same wizard II 7 neck with binding they put on the 7321's, which means the quality will be shoddy as all hell. also, shitty EMG knockoffs = FAIL. the only thing you could replace those with is other actives. can Ibanez seriously not understand that nobody keeps their horrible stock pickups anyway?

24 fret S: ....huzzah! that looks pretty sweet. only in black?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sepultorture said:


> hmm i had a thought, not very likely to happen, but what if BKP could make passives shoved into active soapbar housings, that'd be a sick option, THEN i'd probably jump on these new RGA's



What about Blackouts?


----------



## CooleyJr

Sepultorture said:


> hmm i had a thought, not very likely to happen, but what if BKP could make passives shoved into active soapbar housings, that'd be a sick option, THEN i'd probably jump on these new RGA's



I had an idea somewhat like this earlier about gutting these emg style LoZ pickups and shoving bkps in there and sealing em


----------



## silentrage

CooleyJr said:


> I had an idea somewhat like this earlier about gutting these emg style LoZ pickups and shoving bkps in there and sealing em



Ace idea, if I knew how to do this I'd do it in a heartbeat, will probably attempt some weathered finish on the pickup covers too, in true BKP fashion.


----------



## Sepultorture

vampiregenocide said:


> What about Blackouts?



why would i want to go active, been there, disliked it intensely

i found the exact pickup for me that works the best and that's the BKP ceramic Warpig

if ibby is throwing their own active design into this they really should have made passive sided ones, then at least the blackout crowd could get into them and the passive guys could also, again EMG limitations



silentrage said:


> Ace idea, if I knew how to do this I'd do it in a heartbeat, will probably attempt some weathered finish on the pickup covers too, in true BKP fashion.



i think it could be achieved

i've started thinking that maybe i could get some of my machining buddies together and discuss making active housings to retrofit passives, hmm


----------



## Mwoit

Wow, I'm tempted by that RGD! 

Hopefully they'll come out in different colours, black is a bit boring.


----------



## troyguitar

gratz Ibanez.

You got rid of the only decent production 7's with 22 frets and released 3 more black guitars! Exactly what I always wanted.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

Samer said:


> Black is a good neutral color that most people can live with.



the ugly truth.


----------



## silentrage

Sepultorture said:


> why would i want to go active, been there, disliked it intensely
> 
> i found the exact pickup for me that works the best and that's the BKP ceramic Warpig
> 
> if ibby is throwing their own active design into this they really should have made passive sided ones, then at least the blackout crowd could get into them and the passive guys could also, again EMG limitations
> 
> 
> 
> i think it could be achieved
> 
> i've started thinking that maybe i could get some of my machining buddies together and discuss making active housings to retrofit passives, hmm



That would be sick, but I wonder how easy or hard it would be to take your regular BKPs and put them in covers like these yourself.






I also wonder if BKP's imminent release of covered 7 string pickups will defeat the point.


----------



## Necrophagist777

*
LOVE THE RGD! *

Wish it had a maple board option though.


----------



## Desi

Wait...these are U.S bound, right? Cuz if not, then Ibanez can eat a large dick, with a side order of hairy scrotum and a tall glass of dirty taint!


----------



## GazPots

I would love an RGA7 but not the emg's. This makes me sad.


----------



## djpharoah

Sigh... Count me out for the RGA7. If it's black with no maple top (no veneers) and has EMG style pups I'm outtie. Not to mention the W-II neck... just can't get along with those. Looks like an RG7321 neck with a RGA mahogany body with the Gibraltar bridge.... No thanks.

I wonder how the S7420 will balance now? They must have made the body thicker to balance the neck otherwise neck dive city.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Sepultorture said:


> why would i want to go active, been there, disliked it intensely
> 
> i found the exact pickup for me that works the best and that's the BKP ceramic Warpig
> 
> if ibby is throwing their own active design into this they really should have made passive sided ones, then at least the blackout crowd could get into them and the passive guys could also, again EMG limitations



Fair dooze, I'm a Bareknuckle fan myself too but if I get an RGA8 I'm just going to slap some blackouts in it, can't be bothered with the hassle of setting it up to hold passives properly. EMG bass housing does indeed, suck balls.


----------



## sworth9411

I am all over the RGD and RGA...


----------



## ShiftKey

well thats me sold on the 7420, i can drop my plans to put 24 frets onto a 7320 now.
im still gonna refinish one and route a single coil in as well  just hadnt planned on doin it to a brand new guitar!
when in 2010 will these be on the market? as ive never actually been watching for a new ibby to come out before.
also does this mean that with the drop of the 1527 there are going to be no nore 1527/7620 type rg's anymore? thats kinda shite.


----------



## CooleyJr

^this

But I'm not really sure if they're done announcing all the new models. They still could be making some of the older 7s while making the cheaper models like that "RGA7321" and the RGA8..


----------



## screamindaemon

God dammit...
Yes, yes and yes. I want them all... I've NEVER been a fan of the RG shape, but this new version is far too awesome...

Sigh... there goes my paychecks for next year...


----------



## norrin radcliff

Must...have....RGD...


----------



## vampiregenocide

I swear I saw another flashier RG8 on the older pic, plus some other shit in different finishes.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Ibanez 2010 models - Jemsite

you can see some more 2010 models in this link including the RGA8


----------



## Rick

Desi said:


> Wait...these are U.S bound, right? Cuz if not, then Ibanez can eat a large dick, with a side order of hairy scrotum and a tall glass of dirty taint!



So tell us how you really feel.


----------



## BlindingLight7

i'll take that RGA7 

and if i had the money i'd pull the trigger on an s24


scratch that, i'll take that RGA8. lol


----------



## mattofvengeance

RGA8 be mine!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I just thought about something... They're not making an RGA with a trem? That makes me a little bit sad. I misread and thought you'd said it was an RGA1527Z. I could take or leave this RGD business.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Konfyouzd said:


> I just thought about something... They're not making an RGA with a trem? That makes me a little bit sad. I misread and thought you'd said it was an RGA1527Z. I could take or leave this RGD business.


there is a rga with a trem, SEARCH.


----------



## ShiftKey

this i snow my temporary homepage
Voo-du Blogspot


----------



## cyril v

RGD ftw., and i agree with the sentiment about the basswood, that would obviously change that to a complete lose for me. As for the RGA? maybe if it's cheap enough I could snag a body and find someone to mate it a 7421 neck. lol


----------



## bram

Another thing worth mentioning, already posted here on the website I believe, but anway: the 2010 RG7321 also gets the Gibraltar Standard bridge:








Mindcrime1204 said:


> Ibanez 2010 models - Jemsite
> 
> you can see some more 2010 models in this link including the RGA8


They're also on this forum in the regular and 8-string section. Everything I post (including that thread on Jemsite) is first posted on the wiki.

As for other (seven-string) models for 2010: I'm pretty sure this isn't it. I'm only aware of about twenty new models now; 2008 and 2009 had like 80 new models each.


----------



## ShiftKey

hmm its seems that all of the new models that ive looked at are 24 fretters, even all the S, could this meant ibnz have prety much ditched 22 now? i think that could really kick the price down on used sales of cheaper 'production' models no?


----------



## Isan

LOZ Ibanez :: Tonal Character Demo :: ARTIST series


----------



## Xaios

WHY, DAVE WEINER?? WHY!?!


----------



## highlordmugfug

I can deal with black only finishes if new and good guitar models get made. I'd rather that then 200000012982 different colors on an old model being the "new models".


----------



## leonardo7

So if its a rumor that they are discontinuing the 1527 in favor of a 1527Z does that mean no more 1527M?


----------



## djohns74

FWIW, I lined up the S7420 and RGD2127Z over top of one another in Photoshop, and the RGD's fretboard is most definitely slightly longer and the bridge and nut farther apart. However, the headstocks don't line up right, so either the pictures are taken from a slightly different angle or, as is probably more likely, these are actually just mock-ups as many of Ibanez's official "pictures" seem to be. Either way, I don't think we can rely much on these pictures in terms of deriving specs like scale length.

Beyond that, RGD21*27*Z doesn't mean anything as a "7" is sometimes substituted for the last character in a model number to denote a 7 string. And, in fact, another 2010 model being released is the 6 string RGD2120Z, so that explains the model number as far as I'm concerned. As darren mentioned, Ibanez's model numbers have nothing to do with scale length anyway. For the longest time, I thought the RG2228 had a 28" scale, but again, the 8 is just a reference to the number of strings.

Don't mean to rain on anyone's parade, but I'll nearly guarantee that the RGD is a 25.5" scale guitar. I'd love to see a 27" version too, but I don't think it's terribly likely any time soon.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Someone start photoshopping the RGD in different colors and with a maple neck to fuel my gas...

Edit: playing lead on a 25.5 ftw, and rythem on a 27" ftw


----------



## JaeSwift

I love the idea of the RGA7, though the deal breaker for me would be neck construction. I heavily prefer bolt on.

And yea, a flamed/quilt top or something a little bit more exciting than black would be welcome  I personally would dig the hell out of it if it was gloss white with black binding around the neck, and black hardware.

Guess a 27'' RGA isn't gonna happen


----------



## Sean Babiniec

I hope the RGD is a 25.5". That is just my preference. I am literally saving up for it right now. 

God that thing is gorgeous. I even like the black color.


----------



## Isan

The rga7 has the LOZ pups probably... and they are MILESabove other stocks


----------



## Metal Ken

Holy shit, some ibbys i actually want.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Thankfully I've already got a Black RG-1527. 

Now I'd better snag a 1527M before the jam an EZ on that too. But still it's gonna be a very hard decision between a RG1527Z and that lovely RGD2127Z. I'm gonna have to think long and hard. 





















.... THE RGD WINS!!!! 

And I want that S7420 too dammit!!


----------



## Prydogga

I have to get that RGD7, and I am now VERY glad that I bought my 1527 before the EZ hit all the prestiges.


----------



## Mattayus

Praying to god here that the RGD is mahogany 



BlindingLight7 said:


> there is a rga with a trem, SEARCH.



I think he meant an RGA7 with a trem. In which case no, there isn't


----------



## Xaios

Ooh, know what would be gooood? If the RGD was Alder.


----------



## Sora01

Mattayus said:


> Praying to god here that the RGD is mahogany



Me too, If it is, and it's 27" or 26.5". This will be my new live guitar


----------



## vampiregenocide

leonardo7 said:


> So if its a rumor that they are discontinuing the 1527 in favor of a 1527Z does that mean no more 1527M?


 
As far as I was aware that was a limited run anyway, but would suck. Hopefully the new 1527 isn't in RB. I'd like them to drop that colour but keep the 1527M or atleast try another finish.


----------



## Shinto

Xaios said:


> Ooh, know what would be gooood? If the RGD was Alder.


----------



## leandroab

So, the RGA8 being "non-prestige" makes it more accessible?

I hope so!


----------



## Vletrmx

Thanks for the non-Prestige RGA7 with actives, Ibanez.


----------



## Xaios

Apparently the D in RGD stands for "Diamond Cut" or some weirdness like that.


----------



## vigil785

Im so happy! A 24 fret S7! I never thought this day would come!


----------



## Daemoniac

Holy shit  I now have a reason _not_ to buy a guitar that's not an Ibanez (that I can currently "afford" that is )  All 3 of those look amazing.


----------



## Daemoniac

I'm liking the look of the bridge on the RGA7 as well, whatever it is.

EDIT: I gotta say, i'm actually very _very_ excited by these


----------



## caskettheclown

S with 24 frets? 

SHWEET.


Those others looks awesome as well


oh how i need money...
oh how i need a job...


----------



## CooleyJr

I plan on being one of the first with that lil RGA7321 thingy. Anyone know the timeframe between the showcase at namm in jan, and the actual release date to MF, SA, AM??


----------



## BlindingLight7

CooleyJr said:


> I plan on being one of the first with that lil RGA7321 thingy. Anyone know the timeframe between the showcase at namm in jan, and the actual release date to MF, SA, AM??


April usually.


----------



## Mattmc74

So am I! I'm really digging the new models so far. I have my eye on that RGD!


----------



## Daemoniac

Mattmc74 said:


> So am I! I'm really digging the new models so far. I have my eye on that RGD!



TBH I have my eye on any/all of them  That RGD does look mighty fine though... But by the same token i'd rather like the S series... Or the new 7420...


----------



## Mattmc74

Come to think of it I have never owned an S series guitar before. I have played them and liked them but I have never bought one. Mabye 2010 is my "buy an S7 year"


----------



## Daemoniac

2010 is my "GAS MOAR" year


----------



## CooleyJr

BlindingLight7 said:


> April usually.


Well shit  Looks like I got a little TOO much time.


----------



## MetalGravy

Don't mean to sound like a nub, but is the Edge Zero different from the ZR?


----------



## guitarplayerone

if the rgd is mahogany, i'll probably buy it. if not, then i wont


----------



## Xiphos68

guitarplayerone said:


> if the rgd is mahogany, i'll probably buy it. if not, then i wont


----------



## Daemoniac

I'll buy at least one (I hope ) regardless of wood, i'd like to get another guitar equipped with teh Blackouts, and basswood is fine with them


----------



## BlindingLight7

MetalGravy said:


> Don't mean to sound like a nub, but is the Edge Zero different from the ZR?


ZR = ball bearings instead of studs. EZ = Same but with Studs and no bearings.


----------



## Phlegethon

I can't wait to try out either the seven string or eight string RGA models coming out. while I'm not a fan of the henry ford esque colour options I can always refinish if it bothers me that much. 

hopefully these non prestige RGA's come with the LoZ pickups . . .I had this RGA42FM for a bit before getting rid of it and those pickups with the mid cut switch made me choose it over an RG6EXFX. . .despite being super low power actives the LoZ p/ups were nice and breathy. especially in comparison to the EMG's (I love EMG's but I can't have a guitar that is that genre specific in my collection. . I'm all over the map in terms of what I play)


----------



## BlindingLight7

I really do the RGA8 can hold up against atleast the Agile models. I'd take Ibanez or Agile any day if it were any better. Especially since i can tryout Ibanez's before buying


----------



## Isan

Phlegethon said:


> I can't wait to try out either the seven string or eight string RGA models coming out. while I'm not a fan of the henry ford esque colour options I can always refinish if it bothers me that much.
> 
> hopefully these non prestige RGA's come with the LoZ pickups . . .I had this RGA42FM for a bit before getting rid of it and those pickups with the mid cut switch made me choose it over an RG6EXFX. . .despite being super low power actives the LoZ p/ups were nice and breathy. especially in comparison to the EMG's (I love EMG's but I can't have a guitar that is that genre specific in my collection. . I'm all over the map in terms of what I play)



Loz are very very good stock pickups


----------



## wannabguitarist

Is anyone else slightly disappointed about the 24 fret S7? I love the idea of 22 fret "shred guitar" because of that neck pickup sound. I'm obviously the minority though


----------



## Seventary

RGD looks great! Must have...


----------



## GazPots

Do we know if these are only coming in that ghastly black?



I mean, FFS more black fucking ibanez guitars. Bring back the late 90's style models. Those were the shit. Add the new styles to those old looks (nice tops, OTHER colours , side dots, and other features) so we can have NICE rpd's rga's etc instead of plain jane '321 style models. 


Ibanez drive me fucking insane.


----------



## bram

wannabguitarist said:


> Is anyone else slightly disappointed about the 24 fret S7? I love the idea of 22 fret "shred guitar" because of that neck pickup sound. I'm obviously the minority though


Well, you're still free to buy a S7320 today


----------



## MaxOfMetal

bram said:


> Well, you're still free to buy a S7320 today



Some just like the fact that certain models are available. I don't understand it at all.


----------



## BrainArt

I'm extremely excited for these. Hopefully they aren't too pricey, if not then I'll be picking up the RGA8.


----------



## vampiregenocide

wannabguitarist said:


> Is anyone else slightly disappointed about the 24 fret S7? I love the idea of 22 fret "shred guitar" because of that neck pickup sound. I'm obviously the minority though


 
I've never been bothered whether I have 22 or 24 frets, but then I don't do lead much.


----------



## PnKnG

Isan said:


> Loz are very very good stock pickups



I can only agree on that.
I had a ART120 with LoZ in it and they were very nice pickups.
I'm getting the RDA8 when it gets to Sweden, which is most likely in May 2010 when the Fuzz Guitar Show is (which is more or less the Swedish version of NAMM). Where we are getting the new models presented.
Lets just hope that the price will be less than 1k. hopefully between 500 to 800 $, would be a nice and affordable price.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

PnKnG said:


> I can only agree on that.
> I had a ART120 with LoZ in it and they were very nice pickups.
> I'm getting the RDA8 when it gets to Sweden, which is most likely in May 2010 when the Fuzz Guitar Show is (which is more or less the Swedish version of NAMM). Where we are getting the new models presented.
> Lets just hope that the price will be less than 1k. hopefully between 500 to 800 $, would be a nice and affordable price.


 

RGA8 between 500 and 800? I doubt it... prolly gonna be closer to 1200-1500


----------



## PnKnG

Mindcrime1204 said:


> RGA8 between 500 and 800? I doubt it... prolly gonna be closer to 1200-1500



I don't think so. It's not a prestige model so its most likely and MII. Ibanez also needs a 8 string that can compete with Agile. so 500 to 800 seems most likely to me.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I dunno man, I guess time will tell... but for some reason I think a 500-800 dollar RGA8 is still a couple pipe-dreams away lol.

who knows, maybe you're right


----------



## st2012

Looks like I need to start saving.


----------



## skattabrain

I just dragged a standard RG 7 string and the new RGD2127Z into photoshop ... i matched the scale best i could, lined up strings and pickups on both models ... the RGD definetly has a longer scale length! i couldn't tell you if it's 27 or 26.5 ... but it's longer than 25.5!

woot!

i have serious gas for the RGD, it appears ibanez has removed it's head from you know where! well ... at least enough to better understand the 7 string market needs!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

I wonder what the new Universe 20 year anniversary models will look like? Reissues? Something new? Anyone heard anything about this yet?


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I wonder what the new Universe 20 year anniversary models will look like? Reissues? Something new? Anyone heard anything about this yet?



Dunno, but it better be good!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I dunno man, I guess time will tell... but for some reason I think a 500-800 dollar RGA8 is still a couple pipe-dreams away lol.
> 
> who knows, maybe you're right



Its very likely it will cost about that. Its clearly an attempt to compete with Schecter, ESP and Agile so arounf $600 would be around what I'd expect.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

vampiregenocide said:


> Its very likely it will cost about that. Its clearly an attempt to compete with Schecter, ESP and Agile so arounf $600 would be around what I'd expect.


 
That would be the shit man! 

Maybe it's because I've been let down with Ibanez pricing for a while now that leads me to believe it's gonna be $1000+ 

Unless they used fuckin' balsa wood for the body


----------



## Samer

wannabguitarist said:


> Is anyone else slightly disappointed about the 24 fret S7? I love the idea of 22 fret "shred guitar" because of that neck pickup sound. I'm obviously the minority though



I never could hear a tonal advantage w/ 22 fret guitars; the best lead tones i have ever produced have always been with 24+ fret guitars.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I've never noticed a better tonal quality with 22 frets, besides I feel like my playing is disabled if I don't have two full octaves on each string.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Mindcrime1204 said:


> That would be the shit man!
> 
> Maybe it's because I've been let down with Ibanez pricing for a while now that leads me to believe it's gonna be $1000+
> 
> Unless they used fuckin' balsa wood for the body



They seem to have really been listenin this year though, I mean a 24 fret S7 which people wanted, an RGA7 and this RGA8 makes me think that they are really trying to win back the few people who were thinking of straying from Ibby. I'm an Ibby fanboy but the past couple of years their new stuff has been disappointing.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've never noticed a better tonal quality with 22 frets, besides I feel like my playing is disabled if I don't have two full octaves on each string.


 
I saw Guthrie on this youtube video playing some base model Suhr saying it only had 22 frets because it's a grown up's guitar. However, his signature model Suhr's are 24 frets 

I can't remember far back enough to when I was using 22 fret guitars lol


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I dunno guys, I can play 21 fret guitars just fine. If 2 frets limits your playing, something isn't adding up.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

It's not playing them...i'ts just wanting 1 with less over the other one with more, I think.


----------



## Sean Babiniec

Scar Symmetry said:


> I've never noticed a better tonal quality with 22 frets, besides I feel like my playing is disabled if I don't have two full octaves on each string.



I agree . Even from a visual aspect I find it easier to think in "musical time" if I can see a complete two octaves on each string. Plus, the tonal quality only has to do with where the pickup is placed under the string, so if the scale length stays the same, how can the tonal quality change. The fact that it has 2 more frets is totally transparent if the physics of the string and pickup are unchanged. 

2 cents!

Back on topic. My girlfriend is probably gonna dump me over my RGD gas. I wish I had a child so I could sell it for that guitar, hahahaha. I'm GASin hard


----------



## HumanFuseBen

IMO, the tonal advantage of a 22 fret guitar is minimal.

i hear a lot of people talk about how the neck pickup is under where the 24th fret WOULD be, so its right under a harmonic node. this makes sense.... except that node is only there when you are playing an open string or fret 12. anywhere else on the board, that harmonic node has moved closer to the bridge.

so, a 22 fret model might sound better.
if you're playing open strings.
and using the neck pickup.
only.


----------



## Xaios

Looking at the photo, the fretboard on the RGD looks quite a bit darker than on the RGA and S7420. Might be dyed rosewood, OR... might be ebony.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Xaios said:


> Looking at the photo, the fretboard on the RGD looks quite a bit darker than on the RGA and S7420. Might be dyed rosewood, OR... might be ebony.



I wouldn't get my hopes up if I was you.


----------



## Samer

An ebony ibanez would be pure win, yea i was thinking it looked like ebony too.


----------



## pink freud

HumanFuseBen said:


> IMO, the tonal advantage of a 22 fret guitar is minimal.
> 
> i hear a lot of people talk about how the neck pickup is under where the 24th fret WOULD be, so its right under a harmonic node. this makes sense.... except that node is only there when you are playing an open string or fret 12. anywhere else on the board, that harmonic node has moved closer to the bridge.
> 
> so, a 22 fret model might sound better.
> if you're playing open strings.
> and using the neck pickup.
> only.




...and only if you're Ed Roman.


----------



## Xaios

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wouldn't get my hopes up if I was you.



Actually, I'm trying to get other people's hopes up, so they can be crushed later.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Xaios said:


> Actually, I'm trying to get other people's hopes up, so they can be crushed later.



Carry on.........


----------



## Zahs

Xaios said:


> Actually, I'm trying to get other people's hopes up, so they can be crushed later.





Ibanez is making me re-think what i was going to buy... hmmmm...


----------



## missingastring

pink freud said:


> ...and only if you're Ed Roman.



24 frets are fine on 25.5" and longer, but on Gibson scale, there is an obvious trade-off when using the neck pickup. It's the only reason I hate my EC1000... an otherwise awesome guitar.


----------



## guitarplayerone

skattabrain said:


> I just dragged a standard RG 7 string and the new RGD2127Z into photoshop ... i matched the scale best i could, lined up strings and pickups on both models ... the RGD definetly has a longer scale length! i couldn't tell you if it's 27 or 26.5 ... but it's longer than 25.5!



ibanez has used 27" for their XL series, and almost all of the baritone's it's ever released (the notable production exception being the MM1), and since the model name is the 2127Z, i suspect that they have done the same thing on this guitar.

26.5" scale length is something that schecter started doing, i don't know of any of the other major companies that do that scale length. i certainly don't think ibanez would, since they are already tooled up to produce 27" necks (what was that RG extreme or something japan only model). anyway they have made plenty of 27" over the years- and also that this would be considered trying to bite off of schecter


----------



## leonardo7

I doubt its going to be 27" but Im going to flip out if it is. If they would do 27", ebony or a real maple top I would be extremely impressed with Ibanez. Regardless, I like the possible lineup thus far. And its gotta be MIJ.


----------



## Rich5150

skattabrain said:


> I just dragged a standard RG 7 string and the new RGD2127Z into photoshop ... i matched the scale best i could, lined up strings and pickups on both models ... the RGD definetly has a longer scale length! i couldn't tell you if it's 27 or 26.5 ... but it's longer than 25.5!
> 
> woot!
> 
> i have serious gas for the RGD, it appears ibanez has removed it's head from you know where! well ... at least enough to better understand the 7 string market needs!



I highly doubt that its a 27' scale most likley its 25.5. The XL's that they had never really did that well except in the used market. Most likley its a new body shape with the 1527 neck the 27 has nothing to do with the scale length


Me im hoping its 25.5 i dont get along with longer scales my hand cramps up and i have big hands


----------



## leonardo7

Even if it is 27" the 27 in 2127 absolutely doesnt mean 27". That was never a thought I ever had. I have the 2127X and thats 25.5". I know its possible for Ibanez to have double meanings for letters cause with the RG7621M the M stands for Mahogany whereas with the RG1527M it stands for maple. But even if its 27" Im sure the 2127 is not in regards to scale length just like it wasnt with the limited only 300 made for the Japanese market 2127X. Its only cause the pic we have of it is stretched or something to appear to be 27" but it probably isnt. And since its RGD2127Z "ish" Im thinking it may end up being a Japanese Ishibashi only limited run. I really hope not.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Xaios said:


> Looking at the photo, the fretboard on the RGD looks quite a bit darker than on the RGA and S7420. Might be dyed rosewood, OR... might be ebony.


 
Different species of Rosewood. Remember, these are built in different factories with different materials.



guitarplayerone said:


> ibanez has used 27" for their XL series, and almost all of the baritone's it's ever released (the notable production exception being the MM1), and since the model name is the 2127Z, i suspect that they have done the same thing on this guitar.
> 
> 26.5" scale length is something that schecter started doing, i don't know of any of the other major companies that do that scale length. i certainly don't think ibanez would, since they are already tooled up to produce 27" necks (what was that RG extreme or something japan only model). anyway they have made plenty of 27" over the years- and also that this would be considered trying to bite off of schecter


 

Remember the 2027? That didn't have a 27" scale. I REALLY want this RGD to have an extended scale, as I'm most likely going to pick one up anyway, but I don't have my hopes up.


----------



## Stitch

Can't be arsed reading nine pages of more replies but the knob on the RGA is a killswitch, according to the local Ibby rep  Like on the RG08LTD1.


----------



## MacTown09

My guess is that the RGD2127Z is similar is specs to an RG3620Z. As is will be mahogany, have real pickups, and will be freaking expensive. 

I am already startin a guitar fund to pick a new bad boy next year and reallyyyyy would love it if this RGD7 character didnt cost something like 2g's. Also, judging by the loud park pictures. there is going to be a very awesome prestige RGA7. Id do it.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Stitch said:


> Can't be arsed reading nine pages of more replies but the knob on the RGA is a killswitch, according to the local Ibby rep  Like on the RG08LTD1.



Really? It looks like a toggle switch to me  It looks like its switched to the neck pup. Or were u talkin about the RGD?


----------



## HumanFuseBen

i also hope the RGD is NOT 27 inch scale. i tried 27, i've tried 26.5 on the schecters, and i just keep thinking 25.5 is the way to go (unless you're tuning below A).

i doubt ibanez would introduce a new model of 7 string (already a niche market) and make it an extended scale on top of that (making it a niche in a niche market!).


----------



## Adam Of Angels

^but they've done it before, so there's no need to completely doubt it.


----------



## leonardo7

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^but they've done it before, so there's no need to completely doubt it.



And there has got to be at the very least slightly more demand for it now than when they tried before.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

^One word: Agile.

People realize what's happening in the market.


----------



## leonardo7

I know. Agile IS killing it right now.


----------



## Xaios

leonardo7 said:


> I know its possible for Ibanez to have double meanings for letters cause with the RG7621M the M stands for Mahogany whereas with the RG1527M it stands for maple.



Actually, it wasn't technically called the RG7620M or RG7621M, it was RG7620 MBOL.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

while it is possible that the RGD7 is 27" it more than likely isn't, and that's not even going by the name, as Ibanez has made extended scale instruments without the XL designation.


----------



## lobee

Xaios said:


> Actually, it wasn't technically called the RG7620M or RG7621M, it was RG7620 MBOL.



RG7621M BOL 





Anyway, I hope the RGD and RGA's are mahogany, but with Ibanez you never know.


----------



## Xaios

Alas, I guess I had my space skewered.


----------



## Stitch

vampiregenocide said:


> Really? It looks like a toggle switch to me  It looks like its switched to the neck pup. Or were u talkin about the RGD?









Killswitch.


----------



## cyril v

not sure if it was brought up, but is that an ebony board on the RGD? the others are clearly rosewood.. just wondering if anyone knew for sure.


----------



## Xaios

Brought it up on page 17.


----------



## lobee

Xaios said:


> Alas, I guess I had my *space skewered*.







OH FUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Xaios

^  Hahaha, awesome dude!


----------



## lobee

I *really* didn't want to chop the NSFW version of you having your space skewered.


----------



## MisterScarecrow

wannabguitarist said:


> Is anyone else slightly disappointed about the 24 fret S7? I love the idea of 22 fret "shred guitar" because of that neck pickup sound. I'm obviously the minority though


----------



## vampiregenocide

Stitch said:


> Killswitch.


 

Ah fair dooze man  I want an RGR08


----------



## Varjo

I was thinking on getting a universe in a couple of months, but seeing this new 2127Z and also a black 1527 I must say I've got to rethink... Maybe wait a bit longer and go check them out when they hit the stores 

Damn wish it were april. Or something.


----------



## skattabrain

my photoshop experiment might be off, but i scale both guitars so the bobbins on the rear pickups are just about exact. not scientific, lol, but it's ballpark. it seems to me that it's longer than 25.5 but not quite 27. so i guess time will tell. the more i look at it, the more it really might be 25.5 ... that sucks ... i feel all 7's should be 27" but that's my opinion.

i have a 1077xl ... my hands are big, fingers are not long though ... i love the scale. it's a personal thing, but when i first got it i was like ... whoa! stretches are still harder, but i think it's one of those things, if you buy one, are stuck with it and don't give up on it, before long it's 2nd nature and you end up liking it more. gibsons feel like little toys. all my friends that play gibsons or even 25.5 scale guitars ... they all find the 27" out of their comfort zones when they just pick it up.

i do tune low (GC etc...) so having things feel tight and not like rubber bands is definitely a better trade off. plus ... playing above the 8th fret is very comfortable ... great if you like that 12 fret is homerow, 'high on fire' kind of playing.


----------



## MacTown09

Soo i heard there was ONEEEE more seven model that we are forgetting. Someone on jemsite said this. Well i was always hoping but i think this confirms what you are about to see. Pay attention to the middle guitar on the top row of the rack thing.





Yes i see it too. It is indeed an archtop. It is indeed in RG. the neck is wider than the guitar next to it. And most convincingly, it looks like it has EMG 707 routed pickups. Its got the ugly rectangular monster look to em and i dont see why they would EVER put a six string in a pickup like that. Take a CLOSE look if you dont believe me. I am pretty sure its a 707 or atleast the same as the pickups on the RG7321. 

I am really hoping this is the final 7 string! A prestige RGA7. That would really put the icing on the cake which is all these other awesome models. I am not sure if i would go for an RGA7 or a RGD7... But either way, i am going to be a very happy person while trying to figure it out.


----------



## leonardo7

MacTown09 said:


> Soo i heard there was ONEEEE more seven model that we are forgetting. Someone on jemsite said this. Well i was always hoping but i think this confirms what you are about to see. Pay attention to the middle guitar on the top row of the rack thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i see it too. It is indeed an archtop. It is indeed in RG. the neck is wider than the guitar next to it. And most convincingly, it looks like it has EMG 707 routed pickups. Its got the ugly rectangular monster look to em and i dont see why they would EVER put a six string in a pickup like that. Take a CLOSE look if you dont believe me. I am pretty sure its a 707 or atleast the same as the pickups on the RG7321.
> 
> I am really hoping this is the final 7 string! A prestige RGA7. That would really put the icing on the cake which is all these other awesome models. I am not sure if i would go for an RGA7 or a RGD7... But either way, i am going to be a very happy person while trying to figure it out.



Ibanez has completely redeemed themselves after letting Schecter and Agile rule for the past year or so there is in fact going to be a Prestige RGA7. Almost looks as though it may have a drop top too. Cant say I would mind that sort of Purple color either. Even if its at an unaffordable price, I will still have tons of renewed respect for Ibanez. Even if its not 27".


----------



## Sepultorture

and it's probably gunna have EMGs and a trem

again i will wait and see for NAMM before i lose my shit


----------



## st2012

That entire rack of guitars needs to be in my house. Now.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Fucking +1


----------



## MacTown09

I am definitely gonna wait till after namm to get my hopes up but i REALLY cant wait for NAMM!! 

For real an RGA7 Prestige would be great. And with EMG707s, it looks like its almost the exact same thing as an Agile interceptor pro.

Also can anyone explain to me why the RG1527 jumped from 900 bucks to 1300 bucks last year?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MacTown09 said:


> I am definitely gonna wait till after namm to get my hopes up but i REALLY cant wait for NAMM!!
> 
> For real an RGA7 Prestige would be great. And with EMG707s, it looks like its almost the exact same thing as an Agile interceptor pro.
> 
> Also can anyone explain to me why the RG1527 jumped from 900 bucks to 1300 bucks last year?



The cost of production in Japan at Fuji-Gen went up, while the value of the US Dollar went down.


----------



## guitarplayerone

MaxOfMetal said:


> while it is possible that the RGD7 is 27" it more than likely isn't, and that's not even going by the name, as Ibanez has made extended scale instruments without the XL designation.



a few pages back someone confirmed it was extended range.. unless their mockups are off



Xaios said:


> Apparently the D in RGD stands for "Diamond Cut" or some weirdness like that.



lol i think that's just a joke from jemsite because they couldn't figure out what it stood for


----------



## Rick

st2012 said:


> That entire rack of guitars needs to be in my house. Now.



Then I'll be at your place in 3 hours. 

As far as I'm concerned, Ibanez is just too late for me. I found my Agile and I'm not leaving. These all look like killer models but Agile's got my vote.


----------



## guitarplayerone

leonardo7 said:


> Even if it is 27" the 27 in 2127 absolutely doesnt mean 27". That was never a thought I ever had. I have the 2127X and thats 25.5". I know its possible for Ibanez to have double meanings for letters cause with the RG7621M the M stands for Mahogany whereas with the RG1527M it stands for maple. But even if its 27" Im sure the 2127 is not in regards to scale length just like it wasnt with the limited only 300 made for the Japanese market 2127X. Its only cause the pic we have of it is stretched or something to appear to be 27" but it probably isnt. And since its RGD2127Z "ish" Im thinking it may end up being a Japanese Ishibashi only limited run. I really hope not.




anyway, japanese only-run is still fine. it just means that they'll be more unique once you get em over here


----------



## MaxOfMetal

guitarplayerone said:


> a few pages back someone confirmed it was extended range.. unless their mockups are off
> 
> 
> 
> lol i think that's just a joke from jemsite because they couldn't figure out what it stood for



No one confirmed anything, in fact if anything they dismissed the fact that they were 27", but then went on to say it didn't look like they were 25.5" either. Since none of the Ibanez photos are fully in-scale with each other, there can't be a definitive ruling. 

As for the "RG Diamond Cut", that's what a Hoshino USA employee over on the official Ibanez forum called it.


----------



## MacTown09

I thought maybe the "D" in the RGD stood for "Dream Theater"


----------



## BrainArt

MacTown09 said:


> I thought maybe the "D" in the RGD stood for "Dream Theater"



 Nice.


----------



## st2012

MacTown09 said:


> I thought maybe the "D" in the RGD stood for "Dream Theater"


----------



## Prydogga

God damn I want to see the stock pics of the top row at that expo, those RGAs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShiftKey

well my money is in place for when they come out, gonna be a loong wait, ill buy new pickups to pass the time, i love the new trussrod covers, tis minor but still a nice to see that theve looked into how to make things better in other ways, means ill never loose a cover again .

lol on the D for dream theater, thats what i thought too!


----------



## 22km Tombstone

I'm impressed! I really like black guitars, I guess.

I REALLY REALLY wanted to get an S7 but I couldn't be satisfied with 22 frets. Looks like they were listening. I have to get that now!


----------



## Korngod

all black or not.... fucking win!!


----------



## Daemoniac

I totally agree that of all the colours they _could_ have gone with, Black is a nice simple one that's easily re-finishable and whatnot.


----------



## NeglectedField

I know people hate the EMG style pickups but for some reason I'd find it really sacrilege if people were desperate enough to want to route out the cavity just to put a normal pickup in. I think the reason they used the EMG 707 style soapbar pickups is because they and the SD blackouts are popular aftermarket choices. I say, a company (if not EMG/Duncan) should make a 707-style soapbar shape option for their passive ranges. That'd save people doing horrendous shit to their guitars.

What I'd really like is if the RGD 6-string came in 25.5 scale as well.


----------



## Senensis

It would make way more sense to me if EMG made their pickup passive sized (it can be done, see the blackouts) rather than ever other brand on the market made a second version of their pickup.

I just hope if an RGA7 prestige comes out, it's going to be with passive sized routes but I highly doubt it now.


----------



## JMP2203

Senensis said:


> It would make way more sense to me if EMG made their pickup passive sized (it can be done, see the blackouts) rather than ever other brand on the market made a second version of their pickup.
> 
> I just hope if an RGA7 prestige comes out, it's going to be with passive sized routes but I highly doubt it now.



yeah but that aparentely its NOT going to happend


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Anyone hear anything about new UVs?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

NeglectedField said:


> I know people hate the EMG style pickups but for some reason I'd find it really sacrilege if people were desperate enough to want to route out the cavity just to put a normal pickup in. I think the reason they used the EMG 707 style soapbar pickups is because they and the SD blackouts are popular aftermarket choices. I say, a company (if not EMG/Duncan) should make a 707-style soapbar shape option for their passive ranges. That'd save people doing horrendous shit to their guitars.
> 
> What I'd really like is if the RGD 6-string came in 25.5 scale as well.



You don't route anything to put something smaller where something larger once sat.


----------



## IconW

BLACK! Fuck yes! At last there's something I want from Ibanez. S-series with full 24 frets and RGA 7. Ok, all of them seems to be grrreat! gasgasgasgasgas...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

NeglectedField said:


> I know people hate the EMG style pickups but for some reason I'd find it really sacrilege if people were desperate enough to want to route out the cavity just to put a normal pickup in. I think the reason they used the EMG 707 style soapbar pickups is because they and the SD blackouts are popular aftermarket choices. *I say, a company (if not EMG/Duncan) should make a 707-style soapbar shape option for their passive ranges.* That'd save people doing horrendous shit to their guitars.
> 
> What I'd really like is if the RGD 6-string came in 25.5 scale as well.



I know Nordstrand will make a passive soapbar shaped humbucker. Though, as long as it's built into a similar shaped/sized housing as an EMG it'll fit seamlessly. 

Though, I agree with others, EMG REALLY needs to step up and make a standard sized version of their pickups, especially with SD in the active soapbar game.


----------



## xiphoscesar

i like poop


----------



## Mindcrime1204

xiphoscesar said:


> i like poop


----------



## Zahs

Mindcrime1204 said:


>


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> I know Nordstrand will make a passive soapbar shaped humbucker. Though, as long as it's built into a similar shaped/sized housing as an EMG it'll fit seamlessly.
> 
> Though, I agree with others, EMG REALLY needs to step up and make a standard sized version of their pickups, especially with SD in the active soapbar game.



SD will also do any of their passives in the soap bar housing from the custom shop, though they're not cheap. What I love is Ibanez isn't using EMGs, they're their own pickups that they decided to put in that retarded housing


----------



## Sepultorture

technomancer said:


> SD will also do any of their passives in the soap bar housing from the custom shop, though they're not cheap. What I love is Ibanez isn't using EMGs, they're their own pickups that they decided to put in that retarded housing



cus they think everyone will switch to EMG's if they don't like that kind, cus their bum buddies with EMG

damn ass bandits


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I'm very intrigued by the first two, despite the fact that I don't mix with black guitars. 



Sepultorture said:


> cus they think everyone will switch to EMG's if they don't like that kind, cus their bum buddies with EMG
> 
> damn ass bandits


----------



## right_to_rage

AHHH NOT AN S7420!!!! GASSSSSS


----------



## Keytarist

When these guitars will be available?, January 2010 or later?. I want the RGA7, I don't know how much I'll have to wait until that model appears in Chile.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i don't get why the RGD is so john petrucci?


----------



## BrainArt

MF_Kitten said:


> i don't get why the RGD is so john petrucci?



Because he's awesome? 


I don't know either, but I like it.  I also like the EBMM JP.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

MF_Kitten said:


> i don't get why the RGD is so john petrucci?



You serious? The contours are almost identical to the JP7


----------



## BrainArt

^ Yep! When I have the money for one, I'll be picking up a Stealth Black EBMM JP.


----------



## cyril v

Scar Symmetry said:


> You serious? The contours are almost identical to the JP7



i want both!!


----------



## Cadavuh

I can see Ibanez finally realized tone knobs are outdated


----------



## Dusty201087

Cadavuh said:


> I can see Ibanez finally realized tone knobs are outdated



Two words. THANK. GOD.

I hate those pesky little bastards


----------



## Sepultorture

yuh know that RGD is really growing on me


----------



## HaloHat

Would it kill Ibanez to offer Ebony fret boards on some guitars [seven strings]?

How does that EBMM stay in tune without a lock nut ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HaloHat said:


> Would it kill Ibanez to offer Ebony fret boards on some guitars [seven strings]?
> 
> How does that EBMM stay in tune without a lock nut ?



Slippery nut, quality tuners, a well thought out bridge, and a great set-up. That's all any trem equipped non-locking guitar needs. Not to mention, it isn't meant for the same kind of abuse a double locking system is.


----------



## petereanima

i approve the new Ibanez 7s, and i'm feeling first GAS-attacks already, for RGD2127 and the RGA7...

but WHYYYYYYYYY only DOT inlays again? the new 6ers (besides the Prestiges) all have new inlays, why again DOTS? i mean DOOOTTTTSSS!!! come on...

i like black. all my guitars are black and have ever been black. BUT when i see something like the second one of the Prestiges (CLICK) or the second of the RGAs (right under the RGA7 - CLICK) - i can only again ask: WHY???



and i haven read the whole thread yet, but am i the only one who thinks that the positions of the Vol-knob and Toggle on the RGD are kinda strange?


----------



## vampiregenocide

petereanima said:


> i approve the new Ibanez 7s, and i'm feeling first GAS-attacks already, for RGD2127 and the RGA7...
> 
> but WHYYYYYYYYY only DOT inlays again? the new 6ers (besides the Prestiges) all have new inlays, why again DOTS? i mean DOOOTTTTSSS!!! come on...
> 
> i like black. all my guitars are black and have ever been black. BUT when i see something like the second one of the Prestiges (CLICK) or the second of the RGAs (right under the RGA7 - CLICK) - i can only again ask: WHY???
> 
> 
> 
> and i haven read the whole thread yet, but am i the only one who thinks that the positions of the Vol-knob and Toggle on the RGD are kinda strange?



Dots are a safe bet, not everyone likes shark tooth inlays or whatnot. 

I think that RGA32TQM looks nice black, but I agree the first one would have looked better in white. especially with that maple fretboard.

The controls on the RGD do look odd, but it wouldn't bother me. I don't see how anyone could hit that switch.


----------



## MF_Kitten

i don't think the contours are similar at all, except for the fact that they are contours. the EBMM one doesn't go far over the edge of the body until it gets to the horns, either.

so yeah. not similar, other than there being contours.

but it's pretty hot though, i'll agree to that! a little unbalanced though, since there's nothing on the lower half, but still.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MF_Kitten said:


> i don't think the contours are similar at all, except for the fact that they are contours. the EBMM one doesn't go far over the edge of the body until it gets to the horns, either.
> 
> so yeah. not similar, other than there being contours.
> 
> but it's pretty hot though, i'll agree to that! a little unbalanced though, since there's nothing on the lower half, but still.



Yeah the contours are more edged on the RGD. whereas the EMBB is smoother. That said, I can definitely see the resemblance.


----------



## Konfyouzd

BlindingLight7 said:


> there is a rga with a trem, SEARCH.



It's not the one in this thread, is it? And if you know so much post links... I see nothing...

If you're referring to the Broderick sig...


----------



## SnowfaLL

Cadavuh said:


> I can see Ibanez finally realized tone knobs are outdated



I dont understand this. I dont think I would ever buy a guitar without a tone knob. It gives you SO much more tonal options, rolling off your tone for clean/chords is such a huge part of a guitars character..


----------



## Konfyouzd

I wouldn't say they're outdated... I just personally don't use them much. I like that stock guitars include them because it saves me the trouble of having to drill a hole for kill buttons and random mini switches...


----------



## screamindaemon

If you are lucky enough to find a guitar/pickup/amp that makes your tonal desires fulfilled, then good for you. 
I find that day to day my ear changes and that tone knob is too valuable to remove.

It's a preference thing.


----------



## Koshchei

NickCormier said:


> I dont understand this. I dont think I would ever buy a guitar without a tone knob. It gives you SO much more tonal options, rolling off your tone for clean/chords is such a huge part of a guitars character..



I agree with this. I use the tone knob a LOT.


----------



## Shawn

The RGD looks pretty cool actually. They are renaming the S7320 to an S7420?  Wow. That RGA7 is sexy though.


----------



## cyril v

I definitely like the look of the guitar with such simple looking controls, but they should've done a concentric push/pull pot for vol/tone and bypass. I use the tone knob quit a bit, mostly for clean work though... but when I've got full gain, the tone is always at ten.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Shawn said:


> The RGD looks pretty cool actually. *They are renaming the S7320 to an S7420?  Wow*. That RGA7 is sexy though.



And adding two frets.


----------



## SerratedSkies

AHHHHHHHH WHAT THE FUCK, THESE PICS ARE PUTTING A GIANT PREDETERMINED HOLE IN MY POCKET! FUCK! I NEED ALL OF THEM!


----------



## 777

Zahs said:


> Mindcrime1204 said:
Click to expand...


C-C-C-C-OMBO BREAKER!!!!!!!


----------



## Bleak

RGD looks great.
RGA looks cheap, bland, and EMG-y.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bleak said:


> RGD looks great.
> RGA looks cheap, bland, and EMG-y.



Good thing it's affordable and doesn't have EMGs then.


----------



## DevinShidaker

I need a lot of money, really fast. Especially if these are Matte Black, I love that color. The RGD's fret access looks amazing. And I love the switch placement. I need this guitar, NOW.


----------



## Rick

Time to whore yourself out again.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Are any of them ERG's (apart from the 8'er)? The question may have been obviously answered already.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AngryGoldfish said:


> Are any of them ERG's (apart from the 8'er)? The question may have been obviously answered already.



It's not know for sure, seeing as the scale length of the RGD7 is still in contention. Not to mention this isn't all the new stuff.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not know for sure, seeing as the scale length of the RGD7 is still in contention. Not to mention this isn't all the new stuff.


So there's more on the way? 

I think it would make sense to have at least one ERG seven string. It would allow the entire market to be pretty much covered, surely?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AngryGoldfish said:


> So there's more on the way?
> 
> I think it would make sense to have at least one ERG seven string. It would allow the entire market to be pretty much covered, surely?



If you mean extended scale, it would be nice, but they certainly wouldn't be the only company to offer only one scale choice for 7s. 

Also, there will be more. How much so is up in the air, but NAMM isn't till next month.


----------



## Koshchei

I quite like the look of the RGD, but REALLY dislike the Edge Zero route. It doesn't follow the trem's shape at all, and there's really no excuse for it. The S Series has no such issue.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Koshchei said:


> I quite like the look of the RGD, but REALLY dislike the Edge Zero route. It doesn't follow the trem's shape at all, and there's really no excuse for it. The S Series has no such issue.



I'm not a fan of it either, the route or the ZPS. Though supposedly the cavity is bigger in the back to better accommodate the intonation tool. The reason the Sabers don't need it is the slight arch to the top gives, what Ibanez feels is, proper clearance. 

They had to modify the route when they switched from EP to EZ so it's not simply "they were too lazy to change the route" issue.


----------



## Rich5150

One thing I dont get is everyone jumping on the 2127 being a 27' scale the 1527 isnt. Its just the Ibanez numbering system I for one am hoping its 25.5


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Rich5150 said:


> One thing I dont get is everyone jumping on the 2127 being a 27' scale the 1527 isnt. Its just the Ibanez numbering system I for one am hoping its 25.5



+1

It's because the way Ibanez resizes all their stock pics to be roughly the same size. It messes with perspective.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you mean extended scale, it would be nice, but they certainly wouldn't be the only company to offer only one scale choice for 7s.
> 
> Also, there will be more. How much so is up in the air, but NAMM isn't till next month.


I don't mind the waiting - money isn't exactly falling from my pockets at the moment - but my curiosity is certainly 'pouring'. 

I think it's become more of a modern thing, though, that ERG's are demanded: More and more amplifiers are being designed with the ability to cope with a low F#; companies are creating production model fanned fret guitars; heavy metal and jazz are taking to it more and more, I imagine that would reflect onto the bigger companies who can clearly afford to both accommodate the general public and the more ERG loving folks.

I imagine...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AngryGoldfish said:


> I don't mind the waiting - money isn't exactly falling from my pockets at the moment - but my curiosity is certainly 'pouring'.
> 
> I think it's become more of a modern thing, though, that ERG's are demanded: More and more amplifiers are being designed with the ability to cope with a low F#; companies are creating production model fanned fret guitars; heavy metal and jazz are taking to it more and more, I imagine that would reflect onto the bigger companies who can clearly afford to both accommodate the general public and the more ERG loving folks.
> 
> I imagine...



Who's making a production fanned fret?


----------



## djpharoah

I'm so sad. When I heard RGA7 I was thinking this.


----------



## Prydogga

Well the prestige RGAs havn't been shown yet, theres still alot of new stuff that hasn't been revealed: JS24,New floral Jem, UV (Maybe), RGA7&6 Prestige etc.


----------



## adaman

Prydogga said:


> Well the prestige RGAs havn't been shown yet, theres still alot of new stuff that hasn't been revealed: JS24,New floral Jem, UV (Maybe), RGA7&6 Prestige etc.




That is IF there is a Prestige RGA7.... God I hope there is.


----------



## Shinto

I just hope the RGA7 Prestiges don't have EMGs.


----------



## Prydogga

Well the picture that we were all fapping over that had the RGAs and RGDs had a prestige RGA6 and 7, so Im very sure that it will be a production model.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

MaxOfMetal said:


> Who's making a production fanned fret?


I thought Rotor and Agile were in the process of making one each?


----------



## Zahs

djpharoah said:


> I'm so sad. When I heard RGA7 I was thinking this.



 or something really similar... i guess we will have to wait... hopefully there will be a prestige RGA7... i mean it is 2010 start of a new era.... 

But i guess the JS24 will be something like a JS1000 just with 24 frets. 

personally i like what i see... but... still emg like pickups and black and it looks like a gloss black finish


----------



## Sepultorture

i can already see it now, TREM and those EMG sized actives made by Ibanez (still shaking my head over that one)

me i can't argue with black, it's neutral and most people will buy it, i see that from a market perspective too. atleast you can have a black guitar stripped and repainted something else, you can't UNDO soapbar sized routes, or trem routes for that matter


----------



## Prydogga

I doubt the trem RGA7 will have Ibanez actives, because it looks like it has maple top, and the Prestiges with FM have DiMarzios so it will probably have Blackouts or EMGs.


----------



## Zahs

Sepultorture said:


> me i can't argue with black, it's neutral and most people will buy it, i see that from a market perspective too. atleast you can have a black guitar stripped and repainted something else, you can UNDO soapbar sized routes



I understand the why.. but hoping for more options like with the other RGA... plus to be honest... the effort in doing all that refinishing (well i've never done it)... routing... rather just get the Apex 2....


----------



## Daemoniac

I currently have epic GAS for an Apex... It came on [again] all of a sudden... Must have  In addition to the 3 new 7's announced. Fuck you, lack of funding.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AngryGoldfish said:


> I thought Rotor and Agile were in the process of making one each?



Roter isn't a production company, and the Agile is still in it's infancy.


----------



## CooleyJr

I'd still want an rc7x over that rga7. 
1. OFR7
2. Thinner Neck
3. Pretty much the same pickups that I'd mod for 18v.


----------



## Zahs

Demoniac said:


> Must have  In addition to the 3 new 7's announced. Fuck you, lack of funding.



you know... its the choice... ibanez had been lacking options.... now there is an OVERLOAD!!!!!


----------



## Sepultorture

Prydogga said:


> I doubt the trem RGA7 will have Ibanez actives, because it looks like it has maple top, and the Prestiges with FM have DiMarzios so it will probably have Blackouts or EMGs.



the current prestige RGA 321 has LoZ actives in it and it's prestige, look for yourself.

either way the trem thing is ok, gives me hope for a fixed bridge one day, but i will not just DEAL with having an RGA with active route that i put passives in, it would look silly, and yes this sounds like childish ranting, but fucking scome on. serisouly, how hard is it to take the original 321 and make it into a 7 with maybe a different paint scheme, really now


----------



## Zahs

Sepultorture said:


> how hard is it to take the original 321 and make it into a 7 with maybe a different paint scheme, really now



Very Very hard indeed  .. you have to be an endorsee ... like that guy in that video that was posted a while back.


----------



## lp_dude_2

all i know is when the RGA7321 hits the stores im so buying it!


----------



## bram

bram said:


> As for the RG1527, I'm afraid it will be dropped in favor of an Edge Zero equipped RG1527Z (it looks like all RG1000 series get EZ trems after all in 2010). I do not have a decent image of that one yet, but it looks like a black RG1527 with an Edge Zero



Looks like it:






And yes, it's black. Where's my VK RG1527Z?


----------



## Stitch

Koshchei said:


> I quite like the look of the RGD, but REALLY dislike the Edge Zero route. It doesn't follow the trem's shape at all, and there's really no excuse for it. The S Series has no such issue.



They're the original EP routes; if you search for threads this time last year when they had just announced RG2550Z you'll see that we managed to show that they were the same route with a shitter trem in there.


----------



## Prydogga

Ah the 1527Z makes me much happier knowing I bought mine in colour with the EP.  I'd still buy the 1527Z though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Prydogga said:


> Ah the 1527Z makes me much happier knowing I bought mine in colour with the EP.  I'd still buy the 1527Z though.



 My only concern is that it seems that Ibanez are really pushing the EZ in the forefront, slowly yet almost surely phasing out the EP on the Prestige line. I really hope that's not the case. Both are good trems, but it's still good to have both options available. 

Time to get myself that white 1527M then.


----------



## Prydogga

The EPs already gone after next year  All that's left is the sig models and I'm sure they're next. Doesn't matter, in 5 years they'll already have a new trem, and with all the exp they've had with the previous trems I'm guessing, EP feel, Edge stability and with Ball bearing system maybe.


----------



## vampiregenocide

bram said:


> Looks like it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it's black. Where's my VK RG1527Z?



I was really hoping they'd have a different colour for that one. Theres only so much black we need.


----------



## Stitch

Bloody_Inferno said:


> My only concern is that it seems that Ibanez are really pushing the EZ in the forefront, slowly yet almost surely phasing out the EP on the Prestige line. I really hope that's not the case. Both are good trems, but it's still good to have both options available.
> 
> Time to get myself that white 1527M then.



Well the Original Edge was better than both and the Lo Pro was better than everything but they've all gone now. Something new makes people 'need' it, and if it's cheaper to make then bonus!


----------



## Zahs

vampiregenocide said:


> I was really hoping they'd have a different colour for that one. Theres only so much black we need.




A dark Amber would be awesome... or even a grey... mix it up... it does look pretty dapper tho.


----------



## BlindingLight7

bram said:


> Looks like it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it's black. Where's my VK RG1527Z?


Fap fap fap fap fap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah...i'm so fucked, RGA8 or RG1527?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Stitch said:


> Well the Original Edge was better than both and the Lo Pro was better than everything but they've all gone now. Something new makes people 'need' it, and if it's cheaper to make then bonus!


 
This is indeed true and it's a shame that they're gone from production. I loved to original Edge and Lo Pro (and it's great that I have guitars with them on too), but thankfully there's plenty of guitars with them on the second hand market.


----------



## jl-austin

Umm, more black Ibanez 7 strings. 

Don't they realize people use these guitars for music other than death metal?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I've used one of my black RGs for gospel RnB. 

There ought to be more colours revealed within the next month I imagine. Hopefully the use the Poison Pumpkin colour more too.


----------



## Zahs

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I've used one of my black RGs for gospel RnB.



 Witty....


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Zahs said:


> Witty....


 
I'm serious.  It was my RG470 (still stock at the time), and the RnB group lasted 4-5 years. Versatility, regadless of colour.


----------



## guitarplayerone

ok so it's confirmed at least the six string RGD is 26.5"

&#402;C&#402;P&#402;x&#352;y&#352;í&#8220;Xweb site &#352;y&#352;í&#338;&#376;õ - &#402;M&#402;^[

i must admit i stole this from jemsite.

but i personally really like that scale length anyway, so it's fine by me


----------



## djpharoah

^ That also confirms the RGD is basswood.


----------



## CooleyJr

guitarplayerone said:


> ok so it's confirmed at least the six string RGD is 26.5"
> 
> CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[
> 
> i must admit i stole this from jemsite.
> 
> but i personally really like that scale length anyway, so it's fine by me



If that RGD2127 or whatever it is 26.5 I'll probably cry because I cant get one.


----------



## Isan

very likely is


----------



## Xiphos68

djpharoah said:


> I'm so sad. When I heard RGA7 I was thinking this.



that with a floyd or something. I was really disappointed to see another plain black 7 string.
When I was hoping it would look like Brodericks.


----------



## guitarplayerone

djpharoah said:


> ^ That also confirms the RGD is basswood.



fail. oh well... more money for a good amp



CooleyJr said:


> If that RGD2127 or whatever it is 26.5 I'll probably cry because I cant get one.



i suspect if the RGD2120 is 26.5" scale, the 2127 will just be the same thing with a seventh string.

honestly though 26.5" isn't bad at all. I have pretty small fingers and I'm still able to an FMajadd9 on the first fret. And that was on a Hellraiser.

And dude i know you're into shredding and all- i've personally found that the extra string tension that i get with 10's on my guitar are awesome for shredding- this is why cooley picks so close to the bridge. So if i didn't have basswood and wish every basswood tree on the planet to simultaneously disappear (maybe ibanez would stop using it then), i'd definitely buy this fiddle. and this is the same reason why paul gilbert uses super-thick strings with medium/heavy (but not super heavy etc) picks. the string has less give and it doesn't get caught under your pick. i say if it'll be a production model, go try it


----------



## Zahs

On that same website I saw.... This...

CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[


----------



## jl-austin

I'm surprised its basswood, because of the thin horns. Is basswood strong enough to support the weight of the guitar, without snapping the horns off? I know that must be a silly question to some, but I ask in all sincerity.


----------



## guitarplayerone

Zahs said:


> On that same website I saw.... This...
> 
> &#402;C&#402;P&#402;x&#352;y&#352;í&#8220;Xweb site &#352;y&#352;í&#338;&#376;õ - &#402;M&#402;^[



cool stuff, not a 7 tho. might confirm that the RGA 7 is mahogany. i guess the S series is now 24 frets but i wish it had smaller dot markers- i can stand the smaller ones, but not the bigger ones.

shame. i can't justify spending money on another mahogany guitar with specs pretty close to what I have now or a basswood guitar


----------



## Zahs

guitarplayerone said:


> cool stuff, not a 7 tho. might confirm that the RGA 7 is mahogany.



Indeed... but it gives us Hope!


----------



## cyril v

jl-austin said:


> I'm surprised its basswood, because of the thin horns. Is basswood strong enough to support the weight of the guitar, without snapping the horns off? I know that must be a silly question to some, but I ask in all sincerity.



wha? 



djpharoah said:


> ^ That also confirms the RGD is basswood.



That sucks the fun out of this thread for me. At least the RGA will likely be mahogany though.


----------



## Decipher

guitarplayerone said:


> ok so it's confirmed at least the six string RGD is 26.5"
> 
> CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[
> 
> i must admit i stole this from jemsite.
> 
> but i personally really like that scale length anyway, so it's fine by me


 If the RGD7 matches the 6 string specs, done deal.


----------



## Emperoff

26'5 scale? That is awesome!

I'm still waiting for the trem prestige RGA that was on those pics we saw, the actual RGA7 dissapointed me badly.


----------



## splinter8451

Ehhhh. I am not a fan of the longer scale lengths on the Schecter's but maybe an Ibanez will change my mind. 

But it is good Ibanez is branching out. Regardless of all the black guitars it looks like this is going to be a good year for Ibanez. Last year it was maple boards and bright colors, this year it is black guitars and extended range/ scale lengths


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Dude, I'm very pleased so far. An extended scale 6 string is awesome enough, let alone a 7 that more than likely follows suit.


----------



## leonardo7

So far it appears as though if the Schecter C-7s and EBMM JP7s fucked and had a kid it would be the RGD2127Z.


----------



## skattabrain

guitarplayerone said:


> ok so it's confirmed at least the six string RGD is 26.5"
> 
> CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[
> 
> i must admit i stole this from jemsite.
> 
> but i personally really like that scale length anyway, so it's fine by meIbanez Prestige RGD Series



Translation ...



> "RGA220Z" are all strings down one tone with a six string model "RGD (RG 3 Dimension)". RG tones while the body of the spine Erubo&#12539;Katto adopted a bold deep, the original tremolo tuning to maintain a stable Edge-Zero, Ibanez thin neck shape&#12539;existence is synonymous with the Wizard HP adopted. The 26.5 inch scale neck 5pcs structure has contributed significantly to sustain and strength.&#12539;Body color finish is black matting system was adopted in the new Invisible Shadow.
> 
> Body: RGD Shaped Basswood body
> Neck: 5pcs Maple / Walnut "Wizard HP" Prestige neck
> Fingerboard: Rosewood fingerboard
> Bridge: Edge-Zero (w/ZPS3) bridge
> Neck P.U: IBZ V7-Custom (H) neck P.U
> Bridge P.U: IBZ V8-Custom (H) bridge P.U
> Hardware color: Cosmo Black
> 
> With hard case
> 
> &#9670; Color:
> · ISH (Invisible Shadow)



and to think there was doubt in my photoshop hacking! 

So I'll be getting this in a 7 it looks like!



vampiregenocide said:


> I was really hoping they'd have a different colour for that one. Theres only so much black we need.



agreed, but better then the bright neon or horrible galaxy sparkle paint jobs. if i could have had the euro RG1077XL instead of the us blue sparkle, but i'm just glad to have one.


----------



## Xaios

It's possible they will use nicer cuts of basswood for the new RGD, as it is a 2000 series guitar, which are generally do seem to be better built than their 1000 series counterparts. Besides, basswood is just fine. That's what EBMM JP7's are made from, and they sound great.


----------



## Prydogga

Xaios said:


> It's possible they will use nicer cuts of basswood for the new RGD, as it is a 2000 series guitar, which are generally do seem to be better built than their 1000 series counterparts. Besides, basswood is just fine. That's what EBMM JP7's are made from, and they sound great.



 Although I see the 6er has V pickups  I would have thought a 2XXX would at least have DiMarzio/IBZ pickups.


----------



## Shinto

Prydogga said:


> Although I see the 6er has V pickups  I would have thought a 2XXX would at least have DiMarzio/IBZ pickups.


The Japanese RGD price is around as much as a RG1527M (American prices).
IIRC the Ibanez models with Dim/IBZ pickups cost a bit more (~$1.5k).


----------



## Xaios

I don't mind the V neck pickup, but true, the bridge pickup is awful.


----------



## Daemoniac

Wow, i'm stoked that the RGD has a slightly longer scale length  I'm a _touch_ disappointed that it's Basswood, but like Rob says, it's more than possible that they'll use nicer cuts of the stuff


----------



## GazPots

Ok so now Ibanez are using "Invisible Shadow" to describe black?



Gotta give them credit for the most names for plain old black.


----------



## silentrage

Next year's case will be colored "infinity black hole", lmao.


----------



## Zahs

GazPots said:


> Ok so now Ibanez are using "Invisible Shadow" to describe black?
> 
> Gotta give them credit for the most names for plain old black.





silentrage said:


> Next year's case will be colored "infinity black hole", lmao.





but they do have these other new weird finishes on the 6ers....


----------



## Prydogga

Well when your entire line consists of mostly black guitars you've got to at least have variation between blacks, like galaxy black and biker black or whatever it is. I think this shadow looks cool, looks matte.



Shinto said:


> The Japanese RGD price is around as much as a RG1527M (American prices).
> IIRC the Ibanez models with Dim/IBZ pickups cost a bit more (~$1.5k).



Really? That's good to know, I was expecting 2550/3550MZ prices, that makes it better, I'd put Cunchlab and liquifire 7s in anyway.


----------



## guitarplayerone

Prydogga said:


> Well when your entire line consists of mostly black guitars you've got to at least have variation between blacks, like galaxy black and biker black or whatever it is. I think this shadow looks cool, looks matte.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? That's good to know, I was expecting 2550/3550MZ prices, that makes it better, I'd put Cunchlab and liquifire 7s in anyway.



biker black is actually the finish that the APEX-1 finish was based off of. It's the finish on the RG8327, it's textured etc...


----------



## Xaios

Just as long as we don't see colours like "Emo Black" and "Drained Black Soul," we're good.


----------



## Prydogga

guitarplayerone said:


> biker black is actually the finish that the APEX-1 finish was based off of. It's the finish on the RG8327, it's textured etc...



Yeah I know but it's still a variation on black.


----------



## Daemoniac

Xaios said:


> Just as long as we don't see colours like "Emo Black" and "Drained Black Soul," we're good.



 God I hope Schecter try that as part of some "hardcore" marketing campaign...


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Just because its basswood does not discourage me one bit to get one...


----------



## Prydogga

asmegin_slayer said:


> Just because its basswood does not discourage me one bit to get one...



 Alder would be cool though.


----------



## BrainArt

asmegin_slayer said:


> Just because its basswood does not discourage me one bit to get one...



 I like basswood.



Prydogga said:


> Alder would be cool though.



 Yes, it would be awesome.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

man, basswood sounds just fine to me. it has worked for hundreds of guitarists live and in the studio, and i don't see a lot of people listening to Meshuggah or Satriani and going "oooooh mah gawd, i can't stand that basswood tooooone!!!!! ewwwww!!!!".
a lot of Vai's stuff is basswood.
satriani rocks basswood.
some of guthrie govan's axes are basswood/maple.
Meshuggah.
Fear Factory.
basswood is FINE!


----------



## zimbloth

HumanFuseBen said:


> man, basswood sounds just fine to me. it has worked for hundreds of guitarists live and in the studio, and i don't see a lot of people listening to Meshuggah or Satriani and going "oooooh mah gawd, i can't stand that basswood tooooone!!!!! ewwwww!!!!".
> a lot of Vai's stuff is basswood.
> satriani rocks basswood.
> some of guthrie govan's axes are basswood/maple.
> Meshuggah.
> Fear Factory.
> basswood is FINE!



To me it's not fine. I'm not hating on basswood but its not for me. It's consistently a pain in the ass for me. It has characteristics that make it very difficult to get a great all-around sound. It eats pickups alive too. It's not terrible, but it definitely has a loose bottom end and an odd midrange character to it. I find it lacks the character and complexity that other tone woods do. I've owned probably 30+ basswood guitars, I can't think of one I was ever super impressed by tonally from an all-around perspective.

If it works for others, great, again its not bad, but I feel like there are better options out there in most cases. Give me alder, mahogany, walnut, maple, korina, etc any day.

Also many of the bands/players you mentioned don't use basswood, or haven't for a very long time, or use actives. A lot of those guys use mountains of processing in their tone as well, or track with other guitars in the studio, it's not necessarily the best gauge.

All I can say is in my experience trying things out in real life, I'd vastly prefer if Ibanez would put out more 7-strings using different woods than basswood. Basswood guitars can sound great but its difficult.


----------



## loktide

i agree with zimbloth. basswood guitars are difficult to get sounding right. it's not nearly as bad as the "basswood hate club" claims it to be, but it's definitely not my favorite tone wood.


----------



## JaeSwift

zimbloth said:


> To me it's not fine. I'm not hating on basswood but its not for me. It's consistently a pain in the ass for me. It has characteristics that make it very difficult to get a great all-around sound. It eats pickups alive too. It's not terrible, but it definitely has a loose bottom end and an odd midrange character to it. I find it lacks the character and complexity that other tone woods do. I've owned probably 30+ basswood guitars, I can't think of one I was ever super impressed by tonally from an all-around perspective.
> 
> If it works for others, great, again its not bad, but I feel like there are better options out there in most cases. Give me alder, mahogany, walnut, maple, korina, etc any day.
> 
> Also many of the bands/players you mentioned don't use basswood, or haven't for a very long time, or use actives. A lot of those guys use mountains of processing in their tone as well, or track with other guitars in the studio, it's not necessarily the best gauge.
> 
> All I can say is in my experience trying things out in real life, I'd vastly prefer if Ibanez would put out more 7-strings using different woods than basswood. Basswood guitars can sound great but its difficult.



I agree with you to a certain extent. I'm not a fan of basswood but my main guitar (RG7 EXFX) is made of basswood and I've fallen in love with it's tone.

I've mainly found out that it goes together very well with active pickups, a bit more so than other woods (exception of swamp ash). Due to the tight nature of the EMG's they sound really good when midscooped, although admittably if you're not in to midscooping I don't think basswood is good for ya.

My RG+EMG's+Mesa/Boogie .20 Cal and the gain on 9 makes for a very nice and tight sound. The bottom end is a bit loose, but a good loose, note overly muddy or anything along those lines.

EDIT: Side note, are the specs for that 7 string S released?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

JaeSwift said:


> I agree with you to a certain extent. I'm not a fan of basswood but my main guitar (RG7 EXFX) is made of basswood and I've fallen in love with it's tone.
> 
> I've mainly found out that it goes together very well with active pickups, a bit more so than other woods (exception of swamp ash). Due to the tight nature of the EMG's they sound really good when midscooped, although admittably if you're not in to midscooping I don't think basswood is good for ya.
> 
> My RG+EMG's+Mesa/Boogie .20 Cal and the gain on 9 makes for a very nice and tight sound. The bottom end is a bit loose, but a good loose, note overly muddy or anything along those lines.
> 
> *EDIT: Side note, are the specs for that 7 string S released?*



It's just the current S7320 with two extra frets. Nothing else has been changed.


----------



## Prydogga

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's just the current S7320 with two extra frets. Nothing else has been changed.



And no string retainer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Prydogga said:


> And no string retainer.



That too, unfortunately.


----------



## JaeSwift

And made in Indonesia -_-;

WTB Prestige S 7 string.


----------



## Prydogga

MaxOfMetal said:


> That too, unfortunately.



What's the downside of not having one on a tilt back headstock?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Prydogga said:


> What's the downside of not having one on a tilt back headstock?



If it's anything like the bar-less locking nuts from last year, it'll still leave a more shallow break angle over the locking nut. This will cause the strings to go a little bit more out of tune when you lock down the nut when setting up. I guess it's not a big deal if you compensate for it, but I guess I'm just fairly set in my ways, just like all the other companies who use that little bar. 

It's certainly not a deal breaker for me, but I would have been just as happy, if not happier, if they just left it as is. 

To see this in action, next time you replace the strings on your RG1527, remove the retainer bar. Then set-up as usual.


----------



## Prydogga

That's good to know, thanks.


----------



## Harry

JaeSwift said:


> I agree with you to a certain extent. I'm not a fan of basswood but my main guitar (RG7 EXFX) is made of basswood and I've fallen in love with it's tone.
> 
> I've mainly found out that it goes together very well with active pickups, a bit more so than other woods (exception of swamp ash). Due to the tight nature of the EMG's they sound really good when midscooped, although admittably if you're not in to midscooping I don't think basswood is good for ya.
> 
> My RG+EMG's+Mesa/Boogie .20 Cal and the gain on 9 makes for a very nice and tight sound. The bottom end is a bit loose, but a good loose, note overly muddy or anything along those lines.



Yeah man, definitely.
I put Blackouts in my RG 7421 and can't picture ever needing to swap for anything else, it just sounds so articulate and clear with Blackouts in there.


----------



## Stitch

MaxOfMetal said:


> If it's anything like the bar-less locking nuts from last year, it'll still leave a more shallow break angle over the locking nut. This will cause the strings to go a little bit more out of tune when you lock down the nut when setting up. I guess it's not a big deal if you compensate for it, but I guess I'm just fairly set in my ways, just like all the other companies who use that little bar.
> 
> It's certainly not a deal breaker for me, but I would have been just as happy, if not happier, if they just left it as is.
> 
> To see this in action, next time you replace the strings on your RG1527, remove the retainer bar. Then set-up as usual.





Prydogga said:


> That's good to know, thanks.



The nut for the ZR-Pro or whatever the fuck it's called is designed to eliminate the need for the string bar still producing a similar break angle as before. In the grand scheme of things it is irrelevant; certainly will not make any noticeable difference, looks better and makes restringing easier too


----------



## vampiregenocide

It sucks to know the RGDs will be basswood, but I am filled with confidence by the extended scale. Assuming the 7 is at least a 26.5 also, this balances out for me the fact that it is basswood. Nothing wrong with basswood, I like my 7321, but the clue is in the name. Its not right for 7 strings. 

Unfortunately, if we convert what it says it costs in Yen on that site, to sterling, it will cost around £800. The 7 will probably be a bit more. This sucks  Out of my range atm.


----------



## JaeSwift

vampiregenocide said:


> It sucks to know the RGDs will be basswood, but I am filled with confidence by the extended scale. Assuming the 7 is at least a 26.5 also, this balances out for me the fact that it is basswood. Nothing wrong with basswood, I like my 7321, but the clue is in the name. Its not right for 7 strings.
> 
> Unfortunately, if we convert what it says it costs in Yen on that site, to sterling, it will cost around £800. The 7 will probably be a bit more. This sucks  Out of my range atm.



I'm keeping my socks on until there's some info about that possible RGA 7 prestige. That and the voices inside my head are still hoping for a prestige 7 string S with 24 frets


----------



## vampiregenocide

JaeSwift said:


> I'm keeping my socks on until there's some info about that possible RGA 7 prestige. That and the voices inside my head are still hoping for a prestige 7 string S with 24 frets



Don't see either of those happening this year I'm afraid man  They should just bring back the S7420FMTT. Get something that is classy and not black. Ibanez aren't as adventurous with their production 7 strings these days as they could be, but've done a damn fine job this year.

I am looking forward to the RGA8 most of all though.


----------



## JMP2203

they all look 25.5 to me, i dont know why people still think extended scale is posible


----------



## vampiregenocide

JMP2203 said:


> they all look 25.5 to me, i dont know why people still think extended scale is posible



It says they are 26.5 on that Japanese site. But thats ust the RGD 7ers, don't know about the 7.


----------



## Euthanasia

OMG this RGD looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Basswood works wonderfully for Ibanez and I love the tone I've gotten from all of the Basswood Prestiges I've owned.

On top of that, an extended scale (even if its only a slight difference) will work WONDERS for any looseness on the low end. These RGD's should sound magnificent. I'm definitely going to get ahold of matching 6 and 7 strings.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

yeah, i'm really thinking of getting an RGD sometime next year, too! i already have 3 fixed bridge RG7's, so i was having a hard time justifying buying another!!!!

...but, trem + newly discovered extended range= JUSTIFICATION FOUND!!!!


----------



## JaeSwift

;_; Hoshino wiki information is being blocked in agreement with the Hoshino Gakki Benelux (Belgium-Netherlands-Luxemburg) group until they release the info themselves at NAMM.



P.S: Bram, what guitar store are you affiliated with, Dirk Witte?


----------



## Andrewsonfire

Dont know if its been posted yet.


----------



## Shinto

Source?


----------



## JaeSwift

Andrewsonfire said:


> Dont know if its been posted yet.



Holy shit on fire, it's confirmed!!

A prestige RGA 7 string


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Yeah, I'll take that too.


----------



## cyril v

so list for the Prestige RGA would be &#65509;299,330 or $3,340. So, probably somewhere between $2,800-3,200?

I hope thats a 199,330 and that my eyes are just not focusing correctly.


----------



## Neil

DO WANT!


----------



## jl-austin

Wow, those prices, those are almost JC kind of prices.


----------



## BrainArt

Yes!!!!  Those Prestige RGAs are sexy, so is the SV and S.  I want them all!


----------



## HumanFuseBen

gaaaaaah
i was about at half mast looking at the prestige RGA7.... then i saw it.... EMG routes. fuuuuuuuuuuck!!!!!!!!!!!! why oh why couldn't they have at least used the duncan blackouts, which have a NORMAL PUP route?!?!?


----------



## cyril v

HumanFuseBen said:


> gaaaaaah
> i was about at half mast looking at the prestige RGA7.... then i saw it.... EMG routes. fuuuuuuuuuuck!!!!!!!!!!!! why oh why couldn't they have at least used the duncan blackouts, which have a NORMAL PUP route?!?!?





As much as I like EMG's... with an oppertunity to release a guitar that is in demand and in the price range of this guitar. It really doesn't make any kind of sense to release a guitar EMG's that can only be replaced with Blackouts unless someone wants to put a drill to it, they'll have awkward looking spacing for passives. Passives or even passive sized blackouts would've made a ton more sense. I'm pretty sure this decision is going to affect the sales of this guitar in a negative way.

Either way, looks awesome.


----------



## djpharoah

The RGA7 looks nice but in my opinion still not what Ibanez could have done...sigh.

1) If the pic is any indication of price it's about $3k+ USD => eff that.
2) EMG Routed pickups: Severely limiting with EMGs/Blakcouts/Custom Passives
3) Dot inlays + what looks like rosewood - really Ibanez??


----------



## cyril v

^It's kinda hard to see how they managed to screw that up... it's essentially the Broderick sig (which is what everyone was clamouring for), but they changed stuff. I'm not sure why they changed it, I would love to hear the reasoning for it.


----------



## Prydogga

djpharoah said:


> The RGA7 looks nice but in my opinion still not what Ibanez could have done...sigh.
> 
> 1) If the pic is any indication of price it's about $3k+ USD => eff that.
> 2) EMG Routed pickups: Severely limiting with EMGs/Blakcouts/Custom Passives
> 3) Dot inlays + what looks like rosewood - really Ibanez??



Yeah it's gunna be expensive, about 5k Aus with our ridiculous prices, I don't mind EMGs but I know alot of other people aren't going to like this pickup choice, and as far as rosewood goes, AFAIK Ibanez doesn't even stock ebony in any of their factories anymore, they dropped the ebony on 7vwhs years ago IMO because it wasn't worth having one ebony boarded guitar and they dye rosewood for artists so I didn't think they'd use anything but rosewood, I don't really care, I think the grain on the rosewood used for prestiges is delicious. But they've got to start ebony sometime?


----------



## djpharoah

Prydogga said:


> Yeah it's gunna be expensive, about 5k Aus with our ridiculous prices, I don't mind EMGs but I know alot of other people aren't going to like this pickup choice, and as far as rosewood goes, AFAIK Ibanez doesn't even stock ebony in any of their factories anymore, they dropped the ebony on 7vwhs years ago IMO because it wasn't worth having one ebony boarded guitar and they dye rosewood for artists so I didn't think they'd use anything but rosewood, I don't really care, I think the grain on the rosewood used for prestiges is delicious. But they've got to start ebony sometime?



Ok - my beef isn't necessarily with rosewood but rather the RG7620 style dots on the guitar. Something that good looking needs classy inlays like small offset dots or 12th fret offset dots etc... not the huge beginner looking guitar dot inlays. That's just me - I wasn't thinking of getting it and with that price tag I sure as hell won't be in the future


----------



## Shinto

cyril v said:


> so list for the Prestige RGA would be &#65509;299,330 or $3,340. So, probably somewhere between $2,800-3,200?
> 
> I hope thats a 199,330 and that my eyes are just not focusing correctly.


Well, the SV5470 is currently selling for ~$1399, and the scan says it retails for 204,750 yen, so keep that in mind.


----------



## cyril v

djpharoah said:


> Ok - my beef isn't necessarily with rosewood but rather *the RG7620 style dots* on the guitar. Something that good looking needs classy inlays like small offset dots or 12th fret offset dots etc... not the huge beginner looking guitar dot inlays. That's just me - I wasn't thinking of getting it and with that price tag I sure as hell won't be in the future



You bring up a good point... also, is this thing going to have a matching headstock? Or are they tossing rg1527 necks on these?



Shinto said:


> Well, the SV5470 is currently selling for ~$1399, and the scan says it retails for 204,750 yen, so keep that in mind.



i'm hoping thats the case!!


----------



## Zahs

Everything is perfect but those pups.. LAME!


----------



## Prydogga

Oh and RGA with maple top, mahogany body???


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Those prices are the JAPANESE LIST PRICE. Unless you live somewhere in rural Japan and are forced to order at list YOU WILL NOT BE PAYING A PRICE THAT HIGH. If you go by how much those current models are priced, subtract roughly 40% from that number.

By that equation the RGA7 will cost roughly $2000 even in the US. That will make it the second cheapest MIJ Ibanez 7, cheaper than all the 7-string sigs.


----------



## leonardo7

Andrewsonfire said:


>



I want it! I must have it!


----------



## CooleyJr

leonardo7 said:


> I want it! I must have it!



For those prices I'd DEFINATELY get a custom shop Agile... or a Sherman..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

I'm fine with the EMGs. They sound great in mahogany. And if they're selling it at that price (even if it is pretty steep), I don't see myself putting the RGA under the modding knife anyway.


----------



## leonardo7

Im just amazed and excited that Ibanez has a maple top on a 7 string. Add an arched top and active pickups and Im all set. Id bet its only going to be around the same price as the UV. I cant imagine Ibanez charging more than $2200 for a 7 string guitar right now.


----------



## Daemoniac

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm fine with the EMGs. They sound great in mahogany. And if they're selling it at that price (even if it is pretty steep), I don't see myself putting the RGA under the modding knife anyway.



^ Agreed. If you're going to spend _that_ much, you'd fucking hope there's nothing you're "not quite happy with"... Like someone said, you can get a custom from several places for that kind of price, and a custom from _anywhere_ for, really, not that much more as well 

I'll be sticking with the non-prestiges i think.


----------



## wwjfd

can anyone confirm wether or not the "1527" will be a baritone scale length?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Demoniac said:


> ^ Agreed. If you're going to spend _that_ much, you'd fucking hope there's nothing you're "not quite happy with"... Like someone said, you can get a custom from several places for that kind of price, and a custom from _anywhere_ for, really, not that much more as well
> 
> I'll be sticking with the non-prestiges i think.



Very true, but as far as production guitars go, find me another non-Korean mahogany bodied, arch top, 7-string for under $2000. 

When you think about it, $2000 is not a lot for a guitar, even as far as production models go.



wwjfd said:


> can anyone confirm wether or not the "1527" will be a baritone scale length?



The only thing they have changed is the bridge and body color.


----------



## Daemoniac

MaxOfMetal said:


> Very true, but as far as production guitars go, find me another non-Korean mahogany bodied, arch top, 7-string for under $2000.
> 
> When you think about it, $2000 is not a lot for a guitar, even as far as production models go.



Oh no I agree completely, and as long as you're happy with it, power to you  Personally though, for that price (and the price it will no doubt be over here in Australia ) i would much rather an Agile, Oni, Sherman, Roter (several Roters even ) or get Andrew to build me a guitar 

Active pickups that i'd personally change out + huge pricetag = nah.


----------



## wwjfd

MaxOfMetal said:


> The only thing they have changed is the bridge and body color.


 

damn it! i was hoping for a 26.5 or up 7 string from ibanez, dang it, i guess the only option is a used 1077XL. so i take it all the new 7string ibbys have 25.5 scale necks?


----------



## jl-austin

MaxOfMetal said:


> Very true, but as far as production guitars go, find me another non-Korean mahogany bodied, arch top, 7-string for under $2000.



Well, its not mahogany, but the ESP horizon NT7 is a neck thru, arch top, with an ebony fret board for $1800ish. To me that is a better value than the prestige RGA's. But, I know some don't like the ESP neck profile.


----------



## Harry

wwjfd said:


> damn it! i was hoping for a 26.5 or up 7 string from ibanez, dang it, i guess the only option is a used 1077XL. so i take it all the new 7string ibbys have 25.5 scale necks?



I was hoping for a 26.5 inch scale too, I think it's the best extended scale length there is. 27 has always been slightly too much for me, 26.5 inches just feels perfect IMO


----------



## Dusty201087

djpharoah said:


> Ok - my beef isn't necessarily with rosewood but rather the RG7620 style dots on the guitar. Something that good looking needs classy inlays like small offset dots or 12th fret offset dots etc... not the huge beginner looking guitar dot inlays. That's just me - I wasn't thinking of getting it and with that price tag I sure as hell won't be in the future



I was thinking this too . I think what I do if I end up with it is dye the fretboard black then buy two sets of those sticker inlays, one set in black and one in white. Then use the black dots to cover the existing dots and the white dots to do an offset design 



CooleyJr said:


> For those prices I'd DEFINATELY get a custom shop Agile... or a Sherman..



For $2k you'll get a Sherman? I was under the impression they were a tad more than that


----------



## Harry

One thing that puts me off about recent Ibanez (and upcoming) is the Edge Zero trem.
I always thought the Edge Pro was a great design, and now they have come out with something that has a smaller sustain block that due to the trem's design you cannot replace with a bigger one and in general it's just not as friendly a design as the Edge Pro.
Yes, it has that ZPS for when the knife edges fuck up, but I think many of us would prefer a trem that is designed better (IMO anyway) and look after it so the knife edges remain stable for many many years to come (I have no doubt in my mind they could at least last 15 years) and sacrifice the ZPS for a better sustain block and better potential upgrades for sustain blocks


----------



## BrainArt

wwjfd said:


> damn it! i was hoping for a 26.5 or up 7 string from ibanez, dang it, i guess the only option is a used 1077XL. so i take it all the new 7string ibbys have 25.5 scale necks?



The RGD is 26.5" Scale Length, at least the 6er version is, so the 7 might be the same.



Harry said:


> One thing that puts me off about recent Ibanez (and upcoming) is the Edge Zero trem.
> I always thought the Edge Pro was a great design, and now they have come out with something that has a smaller sustain block that due to the trem's design you cannot replace with a bigger one and in general it's just not as friendly a design as the Edge Pro.
> Yes, it has that ZPS for when the knife edges fuck up, but I think many of us would prefer a trem that is designed better (IMO anyway) and look after it so the knife edges remain stable for many many years to come (I have no doubt in my mind they could at least last 15 years) and sacrifice the ZPS for a better sustain block and better potential upgrades for sustain blocks



 I *LOVE *the EP, I'm disappointed with Ibby for putting the EZ and ZPS on everything, now. It's a good system, but I feel that the EP is far superior. If only they would bring back the Lo-Pro, then I would be as happy as a monkey with a banana. (Interesting new metaphor I just came up with.  )


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

An Edge Pro is just as good as the Lo Pro (IMO), once you apply the locking stud mod. 

Speaking of which, I've gotta do mine next week.


----------



## guitarplayerone

Harry said:


> One thing that puts me off about recent Ibanez (and upcoming) is the Edge Zero trem.
> I always thought the Edge Pro was a great design, and now they have come out with something that has a smaller sustain block that due to the trem's design you cannot replace with a bigger one and in general it's just not as friendly a design as the Edge Pro.
> Yes, it has that ZPS for when the knife edges fuck up, but I think many of us would prefer a trem that is designed better (IMO anyway) and look after it so the knife edges remain stable for many many years to come (I have no doubt in my mind they could at least last 15 years) and sacrifice the ZPS for a better sustain block and better potential upgrades for sustain blocks




the edge zero was more to get around the floyd rose patents than anything else



leonardo7 said:


> I want it! I must have it!



YES!

maybe these will be the new japan- only models


----------



## CooleyJr

Dusty201087 said:


> For $2k you'll get a Sherman? I was under the impression they were a tad more than that



I was pretty much saying I'd throw in more cash to get something completely custom than pay $2k+ for an Ibanez that probably only cost about $500 to make  and it only comes in 1 way.


Also forgot to mention Blackdroids.


----------



## troyguitar

Wait there's an RGA7 in trans purple!?


----------



## BrainArt

It's the RGA7 Prestige that was in the photos from Loud Park.


----------



## Xiphos68

RGA 7 prestige is finally here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zahs

guitarplayerone said:


> YES!
> 
> maybe these will be the new japan- only models






that would be typical Ibanez

Dammit i got Ninja'D!


----------



## troyguitar

ok RGA7 Prestige trans purple with trem = win. That should have been in the OP


----------



## Zahs

I wonder what the headstock is like on the RGA7....black... that rosewood type thing or match the body??!?


----------



## BrainArt

troyguitar said:


> ok RGA7 Prestige trans purple with trem = win. That should have been in the OP



I don't think any of us knew about that picture of it, until now.  I can't wait to see the stock picks of it, hopefully the headstock matches the body, but I won't mind if it's black like the other Prestige models.


----------



## guitarplayerone

i just noticed it has emg's

but anyway, the text is in english, so who knows?


----------



## troyguitar

It's probably black so they can just use the same necks.

I don't really care one way or the other on EMG's, the ones I have sound fine.


----------



## Korngod

that trans purple RGA7 would look sick with a blank ebony board. im suprised they wouldnt want to leave it blank as im sure it saves time and money to not have to put inlays in... i mean, for a company that hungry for money i think that would be one consideration.. maybe? i would pay $1500 tops for that.


----------



## guitarplayerone

Korngod said:


> that trans purple RGA7 would look sick with a blank ebony board. im suprised they wouldnt want to leave it blank as im sure it saves time and money to not have to put inlays in... i mean, for a company that hungry for money i think that would be one consideration.. maybe? i would pay $1500 tops for that.



yea the big inlays look really ugly. idk why we couldn't get small dots at least

you know what, i'm happy there's another 7 that they make i guess so whatever.

and then again, idk if anyone has thought of making custom pickup covers but if we had 7 string pickup covers, we could put them over passives into the EMG routes and make them look pretty


----------



## Daemoniac

I've gotta say, i'm actually quite torn now, I'm starting to try and save for a new 7, and I was going to go with one of the Apex 2's (the pretty green hardtail one ) which I should be able to pick up for around $1k, but now I dunno if I should wait for these to get released instead... Or wait for the Roter semi-customs


----------



## Prydogga

guitarplayerone said:


> the edge zero was more to get around the floyd rose patents than anything else
> 
> 
> 
> YES!
> 
> maybe these will be the new japan- only models



I highly doubt it, as I've said before, the US gets all the good models, and the two on the bottom aren't new models, or Japan only.


----------



## Dusty201087

guitarplayerone said:


> yea the big inlays look really ugly. idk why we couldn't get small dots at least
> 
> you know what, i'm happy there's another 7 that they make i guess so whatever.
> 
> and then again, idk if anyone has thought of making custom pickup covers but if we had 7 string pickup covers, we could put them over passives into the EMG routes and make them look pretty



People make aftermarket guitar pup covers, and EMG is using a bass housing, I'm sure someone out there makes aftermarket bass pup covers  

That may actually look really good if you could get them made out of a sexy cut of wood


----------



## guitarplayerone

Dusty201087 said:


> People make aftermarket guitar pup covers, and EMG is using a bass housing, I'm sure someone out there makes aftermarket bass pup covers
> 
> That may actually look really good if you could get them made out of a sexy cut of wood



the RGA, if it had a blank board or at least small dots and was neckthrough, i may have bought along with my J custom, but as it stands, i already have a purple flamed maple bolt-on ibanez with pickups and inlays i like more and piezos

(we can't retrofit the EZ from what i understand with the x inserts either)


----------



## cyril v

Prydogga said:


> I highly doubt it, as I've said before, *the US gets all the good models*, and the two on the bottom aren't new models, or Japan only.



J-customs... they're usually cooler than anything else Ibanez releases except for LACS.


----------



## guitarplayerone

cyril v said:


> J-customs... they're usually cooler than anything else Ibanez releases except for LACS.



shame that mine is viney. but i've grown to like that too


----------



## Prydogga

cyril v said:


> J-customs... they're usually cooler than anything else Ibanez releases except for LACS.



Well besides that. of course.


----------



## guitarplayerone

Prydogga said:


> Well besides that. of course.



i doubt it, honestly, with how long we've been begging for an RGA 7


----------



## Prydogga

guitarplayerone said:


> i doubt it, honestly, with how long we've been begging for an RGA 7



wait? what do you doubt?



guitarplayerone said:


> yea the big inlays look really ugly. idk why we couldn't get small dots at least
> 
> you know what, i'm happy there's another 7 that they make i guess so whatever.
> 
> and then again, idk if anyone has thought of making custom pickup covers but if we had 7 string pickup covers, we could put them over passives into the EMG routes and make them look pretty



it has small dots


----------



## BrainArt

troyguitar said:


> It's probably black so they can just use the same necks.
> 
> I don't really care one way or the other on EMG's, the ones I have sound fine.



Probably, it wouldn't surprise me if it's a 1527 neck, if they made a whole new neck that would be pretty cool, though.

Yeah, I've loved all of the EMGs that I've played.


----------



## Prydogga

IbanezShredderB said:


> Probably, it wouldn't surprise me if it's a 1527 neck, if they made a whole new neck that would be pretty cool, though.
> 
> Yeah, I've loved all of the EMGs that I've played.



Well it can't be exactly the same as the current ones because of the string retainer but it wouldn't surprise me if next years RGA and 1527Z have the same neck, not that that's a bad thing, those necks rock, hopefully it will have a matching flame maple headstock (please please please).


----------



## BrainArt

Prydogga said:


> Well it can't be exactly the same as the current ones because of the string retainer but it wouldn't surprise me if next years RGA and 1527Z have the same neck, not that that's a bad thing, those necks rock, hopefully it will have a matching flame maple headstock (please please please).



True. I hope it has a matching headstock as well, because then when I pick one up, it would be classy looking like my 7321FM and RG4EX1.  If the headstock is black, I'm still going to pick one up.


----------



## guitarplayerone

imo the dots make it look like the s7420 neck, which has 24 frets

(and big dots just to be totally clear)


----------



## MacTown09

Gah 299,000 Yen?!?!?! There is no way that thing is gonna be a great seller. Especially since of import fees and everything. itll probably end up being like 3g's at least. Mannnn i am glad ibanez is FINALLY making that beauty but GAHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I am going to have to KILL a few people to get that thing.

Itll be worth it


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MacTown09 said:


> Gah 299,000 Yen?!?!?! There is no way that thing is gonna be a great seller. Especially since of import fees and everything. itll probably end up being like 3g's at least. Mannnn i am glad ibanez is FINALLY making that beauty but GAHHHHHHHHHH!!!! I am going to have to KILL a few people to get that thing.
> 
> Itll be worth it



As stated a few times, that's the Japanese List Price, realistically the price state side will only be $2000. Just look at the prices of the S and SV in that picture, they sure don't sell for the equivalent of 204,000 YEN.


----------



## Isan

CHAT ROOM NAO!


----------



## Prydogga

guitarplayerone said:


> imo the dots make it look like the s7420 neck, which has 24 frets
> 
> (and big dots just to be totally clear)



They definately aren't big dots, look at all the other guitars on the page, they all have the same size dots, and they are all small, it has the same as my 1527 neck btw.


----------



## ShiftKey

i agree with whats been said about the new edge zero perhaps being a bad move,or at least too heavy for now, i personally dont see them as a best of both worlds but more a mix of worst, aye you get simple tension control but loosing the typical sustain blocks or the option to change them sucks, so does weraing out knife edges - they should have kept it edge pro or ZR not a mix pfft (and i like both trems ALOT- actually prefer the zr bearing feel)


----------



## Prydogga

magic_golem said:


> i agree with whats been said about the new edge zero perhaps being a bad move,or at least too heavy for now, i personally dont see them as a best of both worlds but more a mix of worst, aye you get simple tension control but loosing the typical sustain blocks or the option to change them sucks, so does weraing out knife edges - they should have kept it edge pro or ZR not a mix pfft (and i like both trems ALOT- actually prefer the zr bearing feel)



 although after seeing it on all the new models it's growing on me a little.


----------



## MacTown09

MaxOfMetal said:


> As stated a few times, that's the Japanese List Price, realistically the price state side will only be $2000. Just look at the prices of the S and SV in that picture, they sure don't sell for the equivalent of 204,000 YEN.



Oh well that is very relieving. I would be able to manage that much easier.


----------



## El Caco

I'm jumping in late here.

To add to an old argument, I agree with the post made by Nick earlier, I currently have six 7 string guitars in my house my RG7EXFX2 does sound great for what it does but I prefer every other guitar I own including a Dean EP7 with stock pups. The Basswood/EMG RG7EXFX2 is the goto guitar if I'm playing Fear Factory but that is about it, every other guitar I own is more versatile, sounds bigger, is far more balanced, I just prefer anything to basswood.

Back to these guitars, wow if you are a 7 string playing Ibanez fan you should be creaming your pants this year. I understand the little quibbles like dots (yeah I hate them too but then I'm not a fan of the Ibanez neck profile so whatever) but I think this year you should beg, borrow or sell, do what it takes to get one because too many times has Ibanez discontinued nice 7 string guitars because they haven't sold strong enough.

I do not understand the negativity against EMG routes. Years ago this was a limitation, today it is a matter of dollars, you can get EMG sized passives if you hate EMG's that much and covers are another option. Think about it for a second, how many of you complaining would have replaced the standard passive pups (if it had them) ASAP, you know those pups that you can't give away, and how much would you have spent on the replacement pups? Half of you would have paid for BKP's right? Now tell me how much you can sell EMG's for? Sure your new custom pups or custom covers will probably cost a little more but there is not much in it and IMO your guitar will look better for it.

But if you a really smart you will throw a 707TW in the neck and a 81-7 or 60-7 in the bridge depending on your taste  Cause EMG's > * 

As for the prices, it boggles the mind that Ibanez fans continually complain about the prices. They are not cheap guitars, if you think Ibanez prices are too high get over Ibanez and play cheaper guitars. Ibanez make a specific type of guitar just like Patrick Hufshmid makes a specific type of guitar, if that is not what you are after you go somewhere else. When it comes to a 7 string Ibanez make a maple neck guitar with a rosewood fretboard, thin flat necks are their signature, they pretty much stick to basswood with a few "mahogany" guitars. If you are a fan of those things, if you are a fan of Ibanez necks you have to pay for it. As far as quality goes, I have my experience is Ibanez are at the top of the pile, their guitars are consistently top quality, the finish and fretwork is on par with other guitars in the price range. My point is that if an Ibanez is what you like then you are not going to get a better guitar then it and you must pay the price, if an Ibanez isn't exactly what you like then you should look elsewhere and the price shouldn't bother you.

I'm still upset about the Xiphos since it was the only Ibanez I had an interest in and I'm not that fussed over Ibanez anymore because despite their incredible build quality and feel their neck profiles are my least favourite. That said this is a great year for Ibanez, it seems someone has started listening, I just hope for the sake of the 7 string community that they are a success because it would be a shame if Ibanez gave up trying to please 7 string guitarists.


----------



## BrainArt

s7eve said:


> I'm jumping in late here.
> 
> To add to an old argument, I agree with the post made by Nick earlier, I currently have six 7 string guitars in my house my RG7EXFX2 does sound great for what it does but I prefer every other guitar I own including a Dean EP7 with stock pups. The Basswood/EMG RG7EXFX2 is the goto guitar if I'm playing Fear Factory but that is about it, every other guitar I own is more versatile, sounds bigger, is far more balanced, I just prefer anything to basswood.
> 
> Back to these guitars, wow if you are a 7 string playing Ibanez fan you should be creaming your pants this year. I understand the little quibbles like dots (yeah I hate them too but then I'm not a fan of the Ibanez neck profile so whatever) but I think this year you should beg, borrow or sell, do what it takes to get one because too many times has Ibanez discontinued nice 7 string guitars because they haven't sold strong enough.
> 
> I do not understand the negativity against EMG routes. Years ago this was a limitation, today it is a matter of dollars, you can get EMG sized passives if you hate EMG's that much and covers are another option. Think about it for a second, how many of you complaining would have replaced the standard passive pups (if it had them) ASAP, you know those pups that you can't give away, and how much would you have spent on the replacement pups? Half of you would have paid for BKP's right? Now tell me how much you can sell EMG's for? Sure your new custom pups or custom covers will probably cost a little more but there is not much in it and IMO your guitar will look better for it.
> 
> But if you a really smart you will throw a 707TW in the neck and a 81-7 or 60-7 in the bridge depending on your taste  Cause EMG's > *
> 
> As for the prices, it boggles the mind that Ibanez fans continually complain about the prices. They are not cheap guitars, if you think Ibanez prices are too high get over Ibanez and play cheaper guitars. Ibanez make a specific type of guitar just like Patrick Hufshmid makes a specific type of guitar, if that is not what you are after you go somewhere else. When it comes to a 7 string Ibanez make a maple neck guitar with a rosewood fretboard, thin flat necks are their signature, they pretty much stick to basswood with a few "mahogany" guitars. If you are a fan of those things, if you are a fan of Ibanez necks you have to pay for it. As far as quality goes, I have my experience is Ibanez are at the top of the pile, their guitars are consistently top quality, the finish and fretwork is on par with other guitars in the price range. My point is that if an Ibanez is what you like then you are not going to get a better guitar then it and you must pay the price, if an Ibanez isn't exactly what you like then you should look elsewhere and the price shouldn't bother you.
> 
> I'm still upset about the Xiphos since it was the only Ibanez I had an interest in and I'm not that fussed over Ibanez anymore because despite their incredible build quality and feel their neck profiles are my least favourite. That said this is a great year for Ibanez, it seems someone has started listening, I just hope for the sake of the 7 string community that they are a success because it would be a shame if Ibanez gave up trying to please 7 string guitarists.



Very well said, S7eve!  Pos rep is coming your way.


----------



## Pewtershmit

can't wait to play one at namm can't wait to play one at namm can't wait to play one at namm can't wait to play one at namm 


pees self


----------



## Senensis

According to "the" blog, the UV777P BK will remain unchanged in 2010. Booooo. Still no news on a rumored anniversary UV.


----------



## Prydogga

Well apparently from a few sources the anniversary UV has been confirmed, and I doubt Ibanez will be in a rush to bring the Edge 7 back, even that trem was the shiz...


----------



## Bekanor

If that RGD comes out in grey nickel, look out pants.


----------



## theV

Senensis said:


> According to "the" blog, the UV777P BK will remain unchanged in 2010. Booooo. .


That section is work in progress, there's some mistakes and missing specs that I won't get around to fixing until this evening. UV777P BK gets the Lo-Pro Edge 7 again.

A lot of high-end sig models are getting the old trems. 6s and 7s.


----------



## Prydogga

theV said:


> That section is work in progress, there's some mistakes and missing specs that I won't get around to fixing until this evening. UV777P BK gets the Lo-Pro Edge 7 again.
> 
> A lot of high-end sig models are getting the old trems. 6s and 7s.



You are a king, sir.


----------



## Baddo

Wow, nice to see Ibanez making 7-strings again. I hope we get more color options too.


----------



## Prydogga

Baddo said:


> *Wow, nice to see Ibanez making 7-strings again.* I hope we get more color options too.


----------



## Baddo

Prydogga said:


>



Did I miss anything? last time I checked Ibanez wasn't making 7-strings, other than the UV777BK.

Come to think of it maybe I got confused and they just weren't doing any more 7-string J-Customs.


----------



## silentrage

They were making apex2, 1527, s7320s and UVs I think, but we get what you mean.
They're making MOAR 7 strings.


----------



## Mattayus

Baddo said:


> Did I miss anything? last time I checked Ibanez wasn't making 7-strings, other than the UV777BK.
> 
> Come to think of it maybe I got confused and they just weren't doing any more 7-string J-Customs.



They've still been making the Apex models, the RG7321, RG1527, and S7320, as well as recently adding the RG7321fm and RG1527M


----------



## Baddo

Mattayus said:


> They've still been making the Apex models, the RG7321, RG1527, and S7320, as well as recently adding the RG7321fm and RG1527M



Ahh shit I gotta get updated more often...


----------



## george galatis

the rgd2127 looks 27" but the shit it's basswood.....all ma ibanez are basswood made -_- that's shit and cheap...maybe the RGA7 n S7 think will response to my sound...


----------



## BlindingLight7

Baddo said:


> Did I miss anything? last time I checked Ibanez wasn't making 7-strings, other than the UV777BK.
> 
> Come to think of it maybe I got confused and they just weren't doing any more 7-string J-Customs.


AANNNDDDD how long have you been living under a rock?


----------



## ShiftKey

prices are starting to come out
Voo-du Blogspot: Ibanez Guitars 2010 Lineup


----------



## cardinal

RGA427Z DSH (Devil's Shadow) &#8364;2,222

No picture on the link that Magic Golem posted, but the name sounds interesting... Sounds like the Prestige RGA 7 string.


----------



## Prydogga

I believe it is, because the two prestige RGAs we've seen in the magazine pic are those two RGAs without stock pics.


----------



## Emperoff

2200&#8364;?

No fucking way I'd pay that for a production guitar 

I wonder how the RGA7 stands vs. an agile, since they're on the same price range...


----------



## LUCKY7




----------



## MacTown09

Yea i think that RGA427 is Prestige. Can't wait for it as it will probably be what i get although i am REALLYYYY loving that RGD... Either way, interesting guitars are coming out and the prices are not looking TOO terrible. Just ready to see the final on everything.



Emperoff said:


> 2200?
> 
> No fucking way I'd pay that for a production guitar
> 
> I wonder how the RGA7 stands vs. an agile, since they're on the same price range...



Yea you gotta consider that a little more though. Those are most likely the LIST prices which are WAYYYY inflated compared to the street prices. For example, a Strat is LISTED at 750 USD but only sells for 500 USD or a Jem is LISTED at 3466 USD but sells for 2600 USD. My guess, the thing will be around 2,000 USD. Till real pricet but better than 2200 for sure.


----------



## Prydogga

MacTown09 said:


> Yea i think that RGA427 is Prestige.




Obviously, the magazine picture does say Prestige guitars 2010. plus its a 4XXX series, not a 3XX or 4XX.


----------



## MacTown09

Prydogga said:


> Obviously, the magazine picture does say Prestige guitars 2010. plus its a 4XXX series, not a 3XX or 4XX.



Ohh well arent you just soooo smart 

Haha just kiddin man!


----------



## MF_Kitten

checking the list with the pics that are available, it seems ibanez is starting to dole out some WIN after all the FAIL. the RGA7 and RGA8 both look awesomesauce. still black, but hey...

btw, why do they have like 10 names for "black"?


----------



## Emperoff

MacTown09 said:


> Yea i think that RGA427 is Prestige. Can't wait for it as it will probably be what i get although i am REALLYYYY loving that RGD... Either way, interesting guitars are coming out and the prices are not looking TOO terrible. Just ready to see the final on everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea you gotta consider that a little more though. Those are most likely the LIST prices which are WAYYYY inflated compared to the street prices. For example, a Strat is LISTED at 750 USD but only sells for 500 USD or a Jem is LISTED at 3466 USD but sells for 2600 USD. My guess, the thing will be around 2,000 USD. Till real pricet but better than 2200 for sure.



Yea, I know, but it's a shitload of money anyway for a bolt-on rosewood fretboard with fucking dots guitar


----------



## theV

MacTown09 said:


> Those are most likely the LIST prices which are WAYYYY inflated compared to the street prices. For example, a Strat is LISTED at 750 USD but only sells for 500 USD or a Jem is LISTED at 3466 USD but sells for 2600 USD.


This is correct. List price is different to street, and US prices are always cheaper on account of tax, currency etc. 

RGA427 isn't going to be cheap though. I don't have any US prices but maybe 5% more than a JS1200.


----------



## Varjo

I just asked my local Ibanez dealer about the RDG2127. He said that the scale is 26" and the guitar is "slimmer". Didn't clarify though on what part but, slimmer none the less...

26" scale. Well why not.

PS. If this was already mentioned in the thread, sorry. But 45 pages?


----------



## Zahs

Cool Beans... Slowly Slowly the planets are alining....


----------



## Emperoff

Also remember than the Prestige RGA doesn't have EMG, it has that lame stock pickups in EMG housing. Stupidest idea ever...


----------



## GazPots

Nooooooooooooooooo, finally a prestige RGA7 and it's got stupid oversized emg style housing. Yet the RGA6 has normal sized emg's?




What the fuck?


----------



## Zahs

Emperoff said:


> Also remember than the Prestige RGA doesn't have EMG, it has that lame stock pickups in EMG housing. Stupidest idea ever...






Yeah, what kind of mental patient kills herself... thats just crazy


----------



## Xaios

Zahs said:


> Cool Beans... Slowly Slowly the planets are alining....



I take it then, Ibanez will continue to become more and more awesome each year until finally, in 2012, when the planets come into full alignment, they release something so incredibly awesome, it destroys the world?

Bring it on!


----------



## liamh

^ 
Long have the the Mayans fortold an Ibanez RGA7


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I think S7eve put it best so far.


----------



## cyril v

^yeah, but theres nothing wrong with hoping that Ibanez actually does something right. Besides the dots/rosewood thing, Ibanez does offer all of the features that everyone else wants on other models, it's not too much to ask that they offer neckthrough, something other than basswood without pickups that need to be immediately replaced (not talking about the emg's).


----------



## Revolution777

I heard from someone that the RGD might be 27" scale. Can anyone validate or dispel this for me?


----------



## Zahs

Revolution777 said:


> I heard from someone that the RGD might be 27" scale. Can anyone validate or dispel this for me?



The RGD6 so far, as i am aware has been quoted at being 26.5, so the 7 could possibly be...


----------



## Adam Of Angels

So far, the complaints about the EMG housed pickups on the RGA7 far outweigh the cheers... so, I'd say Ibanez fucked up on that one, if this forum's collective reaction is of any indication. It would be almost perfect for me if it had passives... luckily, the RGD7 is metal as all hell.


----------



## BrainArt

Adam Of Angels said:


> So far, the complaints about the EMG housed pickups on the RGA7 far outweigh the cheers... so, I'd say Ibanez fucked up on that one, if this forum's collective reaction is of any indication. It would be almost perfect for me if it had passives... luckily, the RGD7 is metal as all hell.



I have no problems with EMGs, or the EMG sized pups, they really aren't that much larger in real life than what the internet makes them to be.  I'll definitely be picking the RGA427Z Prestige up as well as the RGA7321, and popping some EMGs in there.


----------



## Zahs

Xaios said:


> I take it then, Ibanez will continue to become more and more awesome each year until finally, in 2012, when the planets come into full alignment, they release something so incredibly awesome, it destroys the world?
> 
> Bring it on!





liamh said:


> ^
> Long have the the Mayans fortold an Ibanez RGA7




i wonder how the neck dimensions will be on the new 7s...

I'm assumming the RGA7321 will have the same neck at the RG7321

and perhaps the RGA427 might have the RG1527neck, but the RGD might have something different...


----------



## Adam Of Angels

IbanezShredderB said:


> I have no problems with EMGs, or the EMG sized pups, they really aren't that much larger in real life than what the internet makes them to be.  I'll definitely be picking the RGA427Z Prestige up as well as the RGA7321, and popping some EMGs in there.


 
Well, if I play one and like it enough, I'll either pop passives in and deal with it, or just try out some 7 string Blackouts.


----------



## -mouse-

is there any word on how much they'll cost? ungodly, I'll bet...


----------



## Mattayus

-mouse- said:


> is there any word on how much they'll cost? ungodly, I'll bet...



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/1780388-post438.html


----------



## El Caco

Zahs said:


> i wonder how the neck dimensions will be on the new 7s...
> 
> I'm assumming the RGA7321 will have the same neck at the RG7321
> 
> and perhaps the RGA427 might have the RG1527neck, but the RGD might have something different...



The new 7321 neck looks the same as the old one in the pics and I'd assume you are correct about the RGA7321.

Ikebe describes the new RG1527Z's neck as the UV prestige neck and looking at the pic it looks like the old neck, my guess is all prestige 25.5" will have this neck







I don't think Ibanez would design a new neck profile for one guitar, my guess would be that the RGD will have the same prestige profile but longer, it's all speculation of course.


----------



## Prydogga

Zahs said:


> i wonder how the neck dimensions will be on the new 7s...
> 
> I'm assumming the RGA7321 will have the same neck at the RG7321
> 
> and perhaps the RGA427 might have the RG1527neck, but the RGD might have something different...



Well the RGD neck is apparently 27" scale, and it looks like it too, also I'm thinking the RGA might have a super wizard neck, being as expensive as it is.


----------



## Keytarist

> *This page is temporarily unavailable*
> 
> *You tried to visit a page about the 2010 Ibanez product lineup.* In agreement with Hoshino Benelux, part of Hoshino Gakki Group, owner of Ibanez, _Ibanez Guitar Wiki_ has decided to temporarily block all pages about the 2010 lineup until it has been publicly revealed at the 2010 Winter NAMM show (January 14-17, 2010).
> 
> 
> *All information about the 2010 lineup will be available after the NAMM show (January 14, 2010) on Ibanez Guitar Wiki!*


What?.


----------



## Prydogga

Voo-du Blogspot Just go there instead.


----------



## theV

RGA427Z - Wizard-7 Prestige
RGA7 - Wizard II 7
RGA8 - Wizard II 8
RGD2127 - Wizard-7 Prestige 
S7420 - Wizard II

what did I miss?


----------



## Zahs

Prydogga said:


> Well the RGD neck is apparently 27" scale, and it looks like it too, also I'm thinking the RGA might have a super wizard neck, being as expensive as it is.



well, i think the Apex models have a slightly different neck in terms of feel, but i guess thats coz its a signature... 

The RGA better come with a super low Mk ultra sonic wizard pro neck!!!

So far I'm please with the response from Ibanez, as now i'm stuck with the problem of choice... 

and is it just me... or does the word prestige make you feel special....?


----------



## El Caco

Lo-Pro on the UV, I missed that, nice.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Zahs said:


> well, i think the Apex models have a slightly different neck in terms of feel, but i guess thats coz its a signature...
> 
> The RGA better come with a super low Mk ultra sonic wizard pro neck!!!
> 
> So far I'm please with the response from Ibanez, as now i'm stuck with the problem of choice...
> 
> and is it just me... or does the word prestige make you feel special....?



It does until you get a J-Custom... then you somehow feel like you lost your virginity before you were ready.


----------



## Sepultorture

well i've been a little absent lately, and just saw the prestige RGA

as for the Trem, it ain't my thing but maybe one day they will make a prestige with a fixed bridge

but they also put in those god fucking aweful massive sized housings for their shit actives, at this i say, good work ibanez, YOU FUCKING FAIL

so yeah i'm now going to start my new roter custom sometime in the new year, so fuck ibanez for now, until or unless they come out with something that ALL people can use

EMG sized pup (shakes head)


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sepultorture said:


> well i've been a little absent lately, and just saw the prestige RGA
> 
> as for the Trem, it ain't my thing but maybe one day they will make a prestige with a fixed bridge
> 
> but they also put in those god fucking aweful massive sized housings for their shit actives, at this i say, good work ibanez, YOU FUCKING FAIL
> 
> so yeah i'm now going to start my new roter custom sometime in the new year, so fuck ibanez for now, until or *unless they come out with something that ALL people can use*
> 
> EMG sized pup (shakes head)



*waits patiently for hell to freeze over*

The truth is, I doubt Ibanez (or any mainstream company for that matter) will make a guitar that "ALL" people would like. There are simply too many people out there to satisfy all of them.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

while ibanez IS stupid for putting those HUGE irreversible pickup routes in their guitar, i will again go on record as saying EMG is even dumber for not making their pickups in a casing that will actually fit into a regular route. c'mon already! duncan figured it out with the blackouts, why hasn't EMG caught up?


----------



## silentrage

cyril v said:


> ^yeah, but theres nothing wrong with hoping that Ibanez actually does something right. Besides the dots/rosewood thing, Ibanez does offer all of the features that everyone else wants on other models, it's not too much to ask that they offer neckthrough, something other than basswood without pickups that need to be immediately replaced (not talking about the emg's).



I've only seen neckthru on their JC 9xxx series, and those go for like 500,000yen new, so yeah, not likely.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

silentrage said:


> I've only seen neckthru on their JC 9xxx series, and those go for like 500,000yen new, so yeah, not likely.
























All current neck-thru RGs (called RGT) not counting the dozens that have come and gone over the past few years. There prices range from $700 to $2500.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Owned


----------



## cardinal

&#402;C&#402;P&#402;x&#352;y&#352;í&#8220;Xweb site &#352;y&#352;í&#338;&#376;õ - &#402;M&#402;^[

Prestige RGA427Z-DSH

It has a battery box on the back, so those are either active pickups or they anticipate people ripping out those pickups and going the active route.

I should reserve judgment until I see more pictures or it in person, but it looks a bit odd because it doesn't look like there's much carve to the top behind the bridge. The carve in general isn't what I was expecting. But, good job to Ibanez for making it available all the same.


----------



## trippled

Well, there's a matching headstock, it's either this or a J Custom 
for my next 7.


----------



## silentrage

lol, i guess i got pwned.


----------



## Zahs

YAY! matching headstock!!


----------



## sheener19

Looks to me like the made a Chris Broderick Signature kinda thing with that RGA Prestige. If you look on the Ikebe site you can see it says Chris Broderick (Megadeth). And its got the sculpted lower horn!!!


----------



## skattabrain

it's awesome to see how they have carved out such beauty from my beloved RG body style. nice job ibanez ... 2010 is looking to be a good year for you!

that Prestige RGA427Z-DSH is such sweetness!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Ick, the battery box makes it less stomachable for me... the matching headstock is great though.


----------



## silentrage

I've never played an agile, so anyone who has played them, would you take 3 agiles or 1 Prestige RGA427Z-DS?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

silentrage said:


> I've never played an agile, so anyone who has played them, would you take 3 agiles or 1 Prestige RGA427Z-DS?



Depends on the individual guitars. I've owned several Agiles and they simply aren't my thing. The heels are fairly bulky, and the necks are too thick and glossy for my tastes. Though, for someone who doesn't travel to the 18th+ frets as much, and have no problem with thicker, rounder necks, than an Agile will fully meet your needs. 

The Prestige (in all likeliness, and in my own vast experience) will have a thinner, flatter neck with a smoother satin finish neck. The heel is very small and makes accessing the upper frets an absolute breeze. The fretwork will also be noticeably better. All at a higher price of course. 

If an Agile meets all your needs, then by all means, stock up on them. They're value is astonishing. Though, if Ibanez is your cup of tea, then it's worth the little extra saving to go for a Prestige RGA. 

What it really comes down to is; you're comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## leonardo7

MaxOfMetal said:


> *waits patiently for hell to freeze over*
> 
> The truth is, I doubt Ibanez (or any mainstream company for that matter) will make a guitar that "ALL" people would like. There are simply too many people out there to satisfy all of them.



Exactly. In all fairness they did the right thing. I like EMG routes so I like this guitar exactly how it is.  I say Thank You Ibanez for putting in EMG sized routes. I am pleased. Job well done Ibanez. I want EMGs sized routes for my pickups. Im going to be using EMGs. I would be upset if it had passive sized routes. In the argument of fairness, if the routes were for passives then I wouldnt be able to put in an EMG 81-7. If the routes are for EMGs, one can still put in passives with pickup rings. So Id say having EMG sized routes is clearly the best way to go. Well done Ibanez. Well done! I like the EMG routes.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

leonardo7 said:


> Exactly. In all fairness they did the right thing. I like EMG routes so I like this guitar exactly how it is.  I say Thank You Ibanez for putting in EMG sized routes. I am pleased. Job well done Ibanez. I want EMGs sized routes for my pickups. Im going to be using EMGs. I would be upset if it had passive sized routes. In the argument of fairness, if the routes were for passives then I wouldnt be able to put in an EMG 81-7. If the routes are for EMGs, one can still put in passives with pickup rings. So Id say having EMG sized routes is clearly the best way to go. Well done Ibanez. Well done! I like the EMG routes.



how would you feel if EMG just made a pickup in a normal sized casing so that they could go in any guitar?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HumanFuseBen said:


> how would you feel if EMG just made a pickup in a normal sized casing so that they could go in any guitar?



I'm pretty sure most want that, but unfortunately EMG is unwilling to budge.

For the record, EMG isn't the only option for "properly" filling those giant routes anymore. Companies like Duncan and Nordstrand make high quality "soapbar" style pickups. There are even Q-tuners that fit. Not to mention various bass pickup makers which have soapbars that fit, and believe it or not, sound quite good with guitar.


----------



## Dusty201087

MaxOfMetal said:


> I'm pretty sure most want that, but unfortunately EMG is unwilling to budge.
> 
> For the record, EMG isn't the only option for "properly" filling those giant routes anymore. Companies like Duncan and Nordstrand make high quality "soapbar" style pickups. There are even Q-tuners that fit. Not to mention various bass pickup makers which have soapbars that fit, and believe it or not, sound quite good with guitar.



Wouldn't it also be possible to just mount regular passives in the guitar and then buy a bass housing pup cover in order to make it look "normal"? I don't know if it would work, I'm just kind of curious if people can do that


----------



## HammerAndSickle

I would take one Prestige/J-custom over 10 agiles. Because I'm really into having one guitar suit my needs over carting around a ton of them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dusty201087 said:


> Wouldn't it also be possible to just mount regular passives in the guitar and then buy a bass housing pup cover in order to make it look "normal"? I don't know if it would work, I'm just kind of curious if people can do that



In most cases yes, as I've seen it done before, though, sometimes the bass housing is just a little too narrow. Another option would be to fit a a wooden cover, preferably one that matches the guitars top wood to give it that seamless look. 

Kinda like this:


----------



## courtney2018

Just kinda thinking outloud here. Are the routs also too big top to bottom (neck direction to bridge direction)? What I'm thinking is maybe making an insert that would fill up the unused space. It would rise above the body the same distance that a pickup ring does and would have a lip underneth so that it would sit on the edge of the pickup rout. Hopefully all of that made sense.

It wouldn't be difficult to do. I've got alot of genuine mahogany scraps (large scraps) that I could build these inserts out of. You could then paint them black if you wish, or leave them natural. Really you could do it with any wood. I was just thinking of the scrap gen. mahogany that I've got.

Would that be desirable at all?


----------



## Zahs

MaxOfMetal said:


> Kinda like this:




WTF thats a bit OTT


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zahs said:


> WTF thats a bit OTT



It's not OTT as it illustrates the point I was making, that you could use wood covers on top of passive pickups to fill the void left by the over sized EMG routes. 

I would have posted an Ibby, but I've yet to see someone do matching wooden covers on one.


----------



## El Caco

According to that page it is a Chris Broderick sig.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

s7eve said:


> According to that page it is a Chris Broderick sig.



It actually seems to state something more along the line of "Players like Chris Broderick demand 7-strings". It's pretty hard to fully translate, but it doesn't seem to be a sig.

EDIT: After using a few more translation filters, it seems it could also state "Chris Broderick first requested the RGA7" as in he was first to request the idea then it caught on.


----------



## HammerAndSickle

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not OTT as it illustrates the point I was making, that you could use wood covers on top of passive pickups to fill the void left by the over sized EMG routes.
> 
> I would have posted an Ibby, but I've yet to see someone do matching wooden covers on one.



Not OT (off topic) but OTT (over the top) as in what the fuck that thing is hideously ugly, gaudy, excessive gold or quilt top, etc.


----------



## Zahs

HammerAndSickle said:


> Not OT (off topic) but OTT (over the top) as in what the fuck that thing is hideously ugly, gaudy, excessive gold or quilt top, etc.


----------



## El Caco

MaxOfMetal said:


> It actually seems to state something more along the line of "Players like Chris Broderick demand 7-strings". It's pretty hard to fully translate, but it doesn't seem to be a sig.
> 
> EDIT: After using a few more translation filters, it seems it could also state "Chris Broderick first requested the RGA7" as in he was first to request the idea then it caught on.



Ah OK, still apart from the dots and pups this guitar is pretty much a recreation of his RGA7 and Chris also played the S5470 TKS in the Headcrusher video, I know it doesn't mean anything but I like the coincidence of them being placed together in this pic.







And regarding the RGD whatever the D stands for I'm going to pretend it's the RGDino since apart from the pickups (again) it is a Dino guitar, that would explain the basswood body and extended scaled if it was made for him. So it looks like they put the actives in the wrong guitar.


----------



## leonardo7

HumanFuseBen said:


> how would you feel if EMG just made a pickup in a normal sized casing so that they could go in any guitar?



I wish they would. Its limits me sometimes to which guitars I can buy, like Carvin! I also wish that Ibanez would have options available on each model for passive or EMG. All in all, Im really starting to believe Ibanez has been listening to SS.org a little. Its all really seeming that way. So far this is appearing to be the best year yet for the 7 string. Especially for the Ibby 7 string. Prestige build with arched maple top with Mahogany body! And if your like me, it even has EMG sized routes. Its good that they can mix it up and at least provide most of their guitars with passive routes and some with EMG.  Especially since EMG wont do passive sized actives.


----------



## El Caco

courtney2018 said:


> Just kinda thinking outloud here. Are the routs also too big top to bottom (neck direction to bridge direction)? What I'm thinking is maybe making an insert that would fill up the unused space. It would rise above the body the same distance that a pickup ring does and would have a lip underneth so that it would sit on the edge of the pickup rout. Hopefully all of that made sense.
> 
> It wouldn't be difficult to do. I've got alot of genuine mahogany scraps (large scraps) that I could build these inserts out of. You could then paint them black if you wish, or leave them natural. Really you could do it with any wood. I was just thinking of the scrap gen. mahogany that I've got.
> 
> Would that be desirable at all?



The last guitar I was with the gaps filled looked better then leaving the gaps but still didn't look great, if you have a bit of spare wood left over making it look more like a feature would be a better idea and something I'm sure would interest any owner of an EMG equipped guitar. My suggestion would be to make them like pickup rings but in a way that it screws into the pickup route not the body and is separate to the pickup, they could be stained to match the guitar colour or just oiled according to customer needs, they would cost more than regular pickup rings but would look a shitload better, wouldn't hurt the value of the guitar and look like a classy custom touch on a nice guitar.


----------



## El Caco

leonardo7 said:


> I wish they would. Its limits me sometimes to which guitars I can buy, like Carvin! I also wish that Ibanez would have options available on each model for passive or EMG. All in all, Im really starting to believe Ibanez has been listening to SS.org a little. Its all really seeming that way. So far this is appearing to be the best year yet for the 7 string. Especially for the Ibby 7 string. Prestige maple top with Mahogany body! And if your like me, it even has EMG sized routes. Its good that they can mix it up and at least provide most of their guitars with passive routes and some with EMG.  Especially since EMG wont do passive sized actives.



Also there is a few of us who don't understand all the hype surrounding blackouts and don't consider them a passive sized EMG alternative for the fan of actives. Most of us who like EMG's are not active fans anyway, we just like EMG's.


----------



## BrainArt

leonardo7 said:


> I wish they would. Its limits me sometimes to which guitars I can buy, like Carvin! I also wish that Ibanez would have options available on each model for passive or EMG. All in all, Im really starting to believe Ibanez has been listening to SS.org a little. Its all really seeming that way. So far this is appearing to be the best year yet for the 7 string. Especially for the Ibby 7 string. Prestige maple top with Mahogany body! And if your like me, it even has EMG sized routes. Its good that they can mix it up and at least provide most of their guitars with passive routes and some with EMG.  Especially since EMG wont do passive sized actives.



I'm with you Alain, I want a guitar with EMGs, so this cuts out the middle man of having to route a beautiful guitar to put EMGs in, or paying someone to do it for me. I still think it would be smart if EMG made passive sized 7-string pups, as well.



s7eve said:


> Also there is a few of us who don't understand all the hype surrounding blackouts and don't consider them a passive sized EMG alternative for the fan of actives. Most of us who like EMG's are not active fans anyway, we just like EMG's.



 I like EMGs, but I also like passives. I'm neither here nor there with pickups, as long as it sounds good to my ears, and does what I want it to, I like it.


----------



## Sepultorture

wait a tick, i dunno if it was someone that posted it here or not, but isn't there a company that makes some type of black plastic tab that you can use with both sides of a passive pup and fills in the gaps of an active route?


----------



## Zahs

s7eve said:


> And regarding the RGD whatever the D stands for I'm going to pretend it's the RGDino since apart from the pickups (again) it is a Dino guitar, that would explain the basswood body and extended scaled if it was made for him. So it looks like they put the actives in the wrong guitar.




As far as I am aware... the RGD defined as RG-dimension. I know you were joking... but i like saying "RG-Dimension." ... Ibanez do like their vocab. Invisible Shadow anyone?

Can't be a Dino... missing a string and a reverse headstock (heavy sarcasm)


----------



## BrainArt

Zahs said:


> As far as I am aware... the RGD defined as RG-dimension. I know you were joking... but i like saying "RG-Dimension." ... Ibanez do like their vocab. Invisible Shadow anyone?
> 
> Can't be a Dino... missing a string and a reverse headstock (heavy sarcasm)



There's a 7-string version of the RGD, if you haven't noticed. It's the very first picture in this thread.


----------



## Zahs

IbanezShredderB said:


> There's a 7-string version of the RGD, if you haven't noticed. It's the very first picture in this thread.



I meant it should be an eight string....

The RGA7 looks like a winner to me... even tho the questionable pickups... The RGD looks great too... ARGGHH!!! CHOICE! ... money should be saved... or we could do what The Joker did....


----------



## BrainArt

Zahs said:


> I meant it should be an eight string....
> 
> The RGA7 looks like a winner to me... even tho the questionable pickups... The RGD looks great too... ARGGHH!!! CHOICE! ... money should be saved... or we could do what The Joker did....



Dino uses both 7s and 8s, he hasn't made the full jump to 8s, because most of the songs he plays/writes are still in A Standard, I don't think he would want to tune to a step lower than F# Standard on an 8.


----------



## Shinto

Sepultorture said:


> wait a tick, i dunno if it was someone that posted it here or not, but isn't there a company that makes some type of black plastic tab that you can use with both sides of a passive pup and fills in the gaps of an active route?


This?
Pickup Rings


----------



## Zahs

Shinto said:


> This?
> Pickup Rings



THis..... doesn't look too bad.....


----------



## cyril v

a bit weird looking (not a fan of rings), but that is definitely a good alternative. ctrl + D.


----------



## technomancer

Shinto said:


> This?
> Pickup Rings



Ah, Dave's old Jackson Stars


----------



## BrainArt

Shinto said:


> This?
> Pickup Rings



I don't think he makes one for arched tops.


----------



## Shinto

IbanezShredderB said:


> I don't think he makes one for arched tops.


Good point.


----------



## Sepultorture

i meant tabs not rings

they are two separate pieces that you can screw on each side of a passive pickup and then place the pickup in the body and it fills in the gab on either side but it still direct mounted to the body

so yeah not a pickup ring


----------



## Zahs

IbanezShredderB said:


> I don't think he makes one for arched tops.



surely there is one somewhere in the world... ...perhaps getting a metal one and bending it a bit


----------



## BrainArt

Zahs said:


> surely there is one somewhere in the world... ...perhaps getting a metal one and bending it a bit



You need a straight line for the screws to hold, and not poke through the body, so that wouldn't be a smart move.


----------



## BlindingLight7

If they are plastic and can't bend enough for an archtop then that must be some S H I T T Y plastic....


----------



## Zahs

BlindingLight7 said:


> If they are plastic and can't bend enough for an archtop then that must be some S H I T T Y plastic....



Damn... why didn't i think of plastic!!! but... plastic looks tacky...


----------



## BrainArt

BlindingLight7 said:


> If they are plastic and can't bend enough for an archtop then that must be some S H I T T Y plastic....



As I said earlier, it's probably not the smartest idea to drill into an archtop, since you would have to go at an angle, instead of straight on like a flat top, because you have a strong chance of drilling the screw straight through the body, possibly damaging the pickups if it goes through to the route.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

IbanezShredderB said:


> As I said earlier, it's probably not the smartest idea to drill into an archtop, since you would have to go at an angle, instead of straight on like a flat top, because you have a strong chance of drilling the screw straight through the body, possibly damaging the pickups if it goes through to the route.



As long as you get deep enough into the material you can certainly mount straight (which would become angled) on an arched top guitar. How do you think Les Pauls have their pickup rings attached? 

Has anyone e-mailed Frets On The Net about making arched top EMG pickup rings/route hiders?

Pickup rings for arched top guitars have been around for decades.


----------



## lobee

There has to be somebody that makes a kind of cover that goes over a direct-mounted passive pickup which covers up the sides of an EMG route. Either a cover or tabs like somebody was talking about. Like this:



(drawing isn't to scale, but you get the idea)



Passive pickup
EMG707
Cover 
Tabs



It would go directly over a passive pickup and the screw would go over the top of the cover/tab to hold it in place, through the pickup tab, and into the wood for a direct mount. The cover/tab should fit directly into the EMG route. NOT on top of the body. That makes the archtop argument irrelevant because the floors of the pickup routes are flat. Not to mention there isn't that much of an arch at the middle of an RGA type guitar body from what I can see in pictures(I've never actually played one, forgive my ignorance if I'm wrong). It's relatively flat.

If something like this isn't already made, it needs to be.


----------



## BrainArt

lobee said:


> There has to be somebody that makes a kind of cover that goes over a direct-mounted passive pickup which covers up the sides of an EMG route. Either a cover or tabs like somebody was talking about. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> (drawing isn't to scale, but you get the idea)
> 
> Passive pickup
> EMG707
> Cover
> Tabs
> 
> 
> 
> It would go directly over a passive pickup and the screw would go over the top of the cover/tab to hold it in place, through the pickup tab, and into the wood for a direct mount. The cover/tab should fit directly into the EMG route. NOT on top of the body. That makes the archtop argument irrelevant because the floors of the pickup routes are flat. Not to mention there isn't that much of an arch at the middle of an RGA type guitar body from what I can see in pictures(I've never actually played one, forgive my ignorance if I'm wrong). It's relatively flat.
> 
> If something like this isn't already made, it needs to be.



I've had this same idea, all I need is the money and tools to try and make one, when you picture it, do you see the cover being open, so it shows the pole pieces? That's how I picture it.


----------



## Xaios

All someone really has to do is make a sort of adapter housing you can screw in your pickup to the EMG sized housing and screw the housing into the body instead. Kind of like those adapter rings, but that make it so you can't see the pickup underneath. While I'm no expert in plastic manufacturing, it *sounds* like it should be relatively simple.  Plus, then it doesn't look weird like the pickup rings.


----------



## BrainArt

Xaios said:


> All someone really has to do is make a sort of adapter housing you can screw in your pickup to the EMG sized housing and screw the housing into the body instead. Kind of like those adapter rings, but that make it so you can't see the pickup underneath. While I'm no expert in plastic manufacturing, it *sounds* like it should be relatively simple.  Plus, then it doesn't look weird like the pickup rings.



Yeah, that's what I was originally thinking, but if you have adjustable pole pieces and want to adjust them to get more output of the pup, you'd have to take the cover off, so maybe if it was to have holes drilled out large enough for the pole pieces, kind of like a covered 6er pup, only for both sets. Hmmm, I really wish I had the things needed to test this out.


----------



## Zahs

i love how this is now a discussion about a high tech anti-emg housing pickup ring.


----------



## Sepultorture

this is what i get for mentioning tabs, oi (shakes head)


----------



## Prydogga

leonardo7 said:


> I wish they would. Its limits me sometimes to which guitars I can buy, like Carvin! I also wish that Ibanez would have options available on each model for passive or EMG. *All in all, Im really starting to believe Ibanez has been listening to SS.org a little.* Its all really seeming that way. So far this is appearing to be the best year yet for the 7 string. Especially for the Ibby 7 string. Prestige build with arched maple top with Mahogany body! And if your like me, it even has EMG sized routes. Its good that they can mix it up and at least provide most of their guitars with passive routes and some with EMG.  Especially since EMG wont do passive sized actives.



Yeah they listened to jemsite last year, SS this year, next year it'll all be camo and TOM from ESP forums. If that's what they like over there.


----------



## cyril v

Zahs said:


> i love how this is now a discussion about a high tech anti-emg housing pickup ring.



i wouldn't say it's anti-emg, it's more about being able to use passives without drilling into a beautiful top and without using pickup rings which don't always look so appealing. I've got no problem with the looks of EMG's, so this idea sounds sweet to me.


----------



## BrainArt

cyril v said:


> i wouldn't say it's anti-emg, it's more about being able to use passives without drilling into a beautiful top and without using pickup rings which don't always look so appealing. I've got no problem with the looks of EMG's, so this idea sounds sweet to me.



Indeed. I love EMGs, I was just thinking about all the other guys who like passives, but hate having to drill into their guitars for the pickup rings.


----------



## Prydogga

I wish you could get EMG sized pickup covers that had the same material and design as EMGs, just to keep it clean looking if you wanted some good passives in the big route.


----------



## BrainArt

Prydogga said:


> I wish you could get EMG sized pickup covers that had the same material and design as EMGs, just to keep it clean looking if you wanted some good passives in the big route.



That's what I'm trying to figure out, I'm thinking of maybe it looking like the BKP Warpig cover, so it exposes the pole pieces if you want to adjust them, if they're adjustable. If I can figure out a way to make them, I'll test them out thoroughly and let y'all know how they work.

I'll of course be working on several different designs for them, one exposing the bobbins and pole pieces of the passive, one covering them completely to have that clean flat look of EMGs, and one like explained above. WHo wants to give me some money so I can get the tools and materials to do this? I'll need a 7 and an 8 with EMG routes also.....


----------



## Prydogga

I also like that (at least) the 427fm has an extra contour of the back of the lower horn, as well as she contours on the front of both horns, so it'll be even lighter, and with nice, easy fret access.


----------



## BrainArt

^ Yeah, I love that. When I saw that, I threw up the .  I love having amazing fret access.


----------



## Xaios

IbanezShredderB said:


> Yeah, that's what I was originally thinking, but if you have adjustable pole pieces and want to adjust them to get more output of the pup, you'd have to take the cover off, so maybe if it was to have holes drilled out large enough for the pole pieces, kind of like a covered 6er pup, only for both sets. Hmmm, I really wish I had the things needed to test this out.



Solution would be to make this adapter a 2 piece job. One piece that kind of surrounds the pickup and is essentially an adapter for the screw holes and whatnot, and then a second piece that is essentially a cover that you can snap on and snap off of the main piece.


----------



## guitarplayerone

Zahs said:


> i love how this is now a discussion about a high tech anti-emg housing pickup ring.





it should be the blueprint for every thread about guitars with EMG's.



cardinal said:


> &#402;C&#402;P&#402;x&#352;y&#352;í&#8220;Xweb site &#352;y&#352;í&#338;&#376;õ - &#402;M&#402;^[
> 
> Prestige RGA427Z-DSH
> 
> It has a battery box on the back, so those are either active pickups or they anticipate people ripping out those pickups and going the active route.
> 
> I should reserve judgment until I see more pictures or it in person, but it looks a bit odd because it doesn't look like there's much carve to the top behind the bridge. The carve in general isn't what I was expecting. But, good job to Ibanez for making it available all the same.



that actually looks really, really nice imo

and yes, take it from an 8427 owner, you can expect it to be much, much more purple


----------



## Sepultorture

after seeing that purple prestige, even though it has a trem i was thinking of gettin one, but still, no to those silly EMG sized monstrosities


----------



## trippled

New pics of the 427 at IKEBE
CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[


----------



## MaxOfMetal

trippled said:


> New pics of the 427 at IKEBE
> CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[





I don't care if it's Mahogany, I really want it now. Put a UV neck on it and it'll be perfect.


----------



## trippled

I really hope this wont be the pricing, 2300$ is way more than what I'll pay for that.
I'd rather wait for a J Custom.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

trippled said:


> I really hope this wont be the pricing, 2300$ is way more than what I'll pay for that.
> I'd rather wait for a J Custom.



Realistically the pricing will be closer to $2000 in the US, possibly even slightly lower considering the difference in most list prices. 

I'd certainly go for a used JC though, especially since they can be had for well under $2000.


----------



## trippled

Yeah, for a 2K you can get a J Custom in pristine condition.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

*cough*beautifulpurpleoneintheclassifieds*cough* :-D


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Adam Of Angels said:


> *cough*beautifulpurpleoneintheclassifieds*cough* :-D


----------



## MF_Kitten

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't care if it's Mahogany, I really want it now. Put a UV neck on it and it'll be perfect.



did you not read the specs? 

"Neck: 5pcs Maple/Wenge UV Prestige neck"

tadaah! ultimate ibby for yoo!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MF_Kitten said:


> did you not read the specs?
> 
> "Neck: 5pcs Maple/Wenge UV Prestige neck"
> 
> tadaah! ultimate ibby for yoo!



I meant as far as inlay and binding, I've come to loath pearl dots. 

I was gonna replace the neck with a UV777PBK neck I have lying around.


----------



## Zahs

the price it a lot, i mean it has to be the near perfect 7... hopefully the RGD7s price will be more appealing...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zahs said:


> the price it a lot, i mean it has to be the near perfect 7... hopefully the RGD7s price will be more appealing...



The price isn't too bad, especially considering the cost of non-MIK guitars nowadays (Fuji-Gen isn't the cheapest manufacturer). It'll be cheaper than many other high-end Ibanez guitars. It's not cheap, but how much did everyone think a 7-string, RGA Prestige was gonna cost?


----------



## Zahs

well i'm sure in the Uk it'll cost more then a Js1200 for sure

js1200 = 1400 British pounds = 2 256.52 U.S. dollars


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Zahs said:


> well i'm sure in the Uk it'll cost more then a Js1200 for sure



Yeah, importation taxes, etc. always seem to drive prices in the EU into the stratosphere.


----------



## Zahs

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, importation taxes, etc. always seem to drive prices in the EU into the stratosphere.



Yeah, unfortunately....


----------



## jl-austin

I'm trying to remember all that I have seen so far. I don't remember a prestige hard tail 7 string? All the RGA models are edge zero, if I remember correctly, and the RGD is also edge zero.

/sigh


----------



## BrainArt

jl-austin said:


> I'm trying to remember all that I have seen so far. I don't remember a prestige hard tail 7 string? All the RGA models are edge zero, if I remember correctly, and the RGD is also edge zero.
> 
> /sigh



The RGA7321 is a hardtail, but not Prestige.


----------



## Zahs

jl-austin said:


> I'm trying to remember all that I have seen so far. I don't remember a prestige hard tail 7 string? All the RGA models are edge zero, if I remember correctly, and the RGD is also edge zero.
> 
> /sigh



yeah... it would be nice to see a Prestige hard tail, or Gibraltar 7 bridge... maybe... who knows there might be?! secretly... i know i would love an HRG7.



IbanezShredderB said:


> The RGA7321 is a hardtail, but not Prestige.



But its like... once you go prestige there is no going back. Well thats how i feel.


----------



## BrainArt

Zahs said:


> But its like... once you go prestige there is no going back. Well thats how i feel.



True. But remember, once you go LACS or full custom, I'm sure there is no going back to even a Prestige.


----------



## Zahs

IbanezShredderB said:


> True. But remember, once you go LACS or full custom, I'm sure there is no going back to even a Prestige.



I've yet to taste that... and i guess i never will


----------



## Prydogga

IbanezShredderB said:


> True. But remember, once you go LACS or full custom, I'm sure there is no going back to even a Prestige.



Broderick did it, after his RGA7s, he had been seeing playing prestige Ss, like on the Headcrusher video I believe.


----------



## Zahs

Prydogga said:


> Broderick did it, after his RGA7s, he had been seeing playing prestige Ss, like on the Headcrusher video I believe.



hmmm... i guess thats a video... loads of guitarists use different guitars in the video...you know?

doesn't matter... 

prestige = cheeseburger

J custom = quarter pounder with cheese

LACS = Le Big Mac


----------



## HammerAndSickle

Nah, he moved to prestige Ss for part of the Megadeth tour as well. Dave's been being a cunt about Chris's seven string usage or something like that. Now he has LACS-painted S prestiges with the Megadeth album art on them.


----------



## Zahs

HammerAndSickle said:


> Nah, he moved to prestige Ss for part of the Megadeth tour as well. Dave's been being a cunt about Chris's seven string usage or something like that. Now he has LACS-painted S prestiges with the Megadeth album art on them.



strange... but sounds cool anyways...


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah he was using them for a while, and I've seen him using the Stained mahogany 540, and the flame top 540F.


----------



## Zahs

i seriously need to get a 7... waiting is rubbish....


----------



## 1longhorn

trippled said:


> New pics of the 427 at IKEBE
> CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[



Wow, that fucking guitar makes me twitch. 
But IBZ pups?


----------



## Prydogga

Zahs said:


> hmmm... i guess thats a video... loads of guitarists use different guitars in the video...you know?



Not really, I've never seen Marty Friedman using anything but a Kelly, (When he used Kellys) Satch without a JS, Vai without a Jem/UV etc etc. Why would Chris use an S if he didn't use them? 



1longhorn said:


> Wow, that fucking guitar makes me twitch.
> But IBZ pups?



It's been discussed that at least a few people here prefer the LoZs to real EMG, I know I like em'.


----------



## Zahs

1longhorn said:


> Wow, that fucking guitar makes me twitch.
> But IBZ pups?





Prydogga said:


> Not really, I've never seen Marty Friedman using anything but a Kelly, (When he used Kellys) Satch without a JS, Vai without a Jem/UV etc etc. Why would Chris use an S if he didn't use them?
> 
> 
> 
> It's been discussed that at least a few people here prefer the LoZs to real EMG, I know I like em'.


 on the LoZs

well sometimes depends on the video, he might have forgot his guitars...and thats all they had... ... i'm pretty much talking out of my a** sometimes directors buy a guitar as it has some sort of artistic quality ie: Floria Sigimondi. Nevermind. I don't know much about him anyways....


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

>



damn thats gorgeous...the headstock is yummy...I can save those pics, and too lazy to shoot screen and ctrl+v in paint.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Prydogga said:


> Not really, I've never seen Marty Friedman using anything but a Kelly, (When he used Kellys) Satch without a JS, Vai without a Jem/UV etc etc. Why would Chris use an S if he didn't use them?
> 
> 
> 
> It's been discussed that at least a few people here prefer the LoZs to real EMG, I know I like em'.



+1 To LoZ love

You're forgetting that Marty had a signature Ibanez for a number of years though. Maybe not all guitarists switch things up for vids, but plenty do.


----------



## Prydogga

MaxOfMetal said:


> +1 To LoZ love
> 
> You're forgetting that Marty had a signature Ibanez for a number of years though. Maybe not all guitarists switch things up for vids, but plenty do.



I'm not, I said when he was with Jackson, as in, when he wasn't with Ibanez. And I know he did Carvin clinics with Jason Becker but I'm not sure whether he actually was endorsed.


----------



## Zahs

Bit off topic... but talking about signatures... isn't Munky making a new Apex model... i heard about the les paul 7 type thing.... wonder if the Apex 2 will get the boot?


----------



## Marv Attaxx

It seems to be confirmed that both the rga7 and the rga8 will have mahogany bodies.
Voo-du Blogspot: Ibanez Guitars 2010 Lineup
read the last comments by the dude who released this.
Dunno if this is real. But if it's true I'm gonna get that rga8


----------



## vampiregenocide

Whatever happens with the Apex models, I hope they aren't black. Or even grey.

I did hear about an LP 7 Apex too.


Glad the RGAs are mahogany.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> Whatever happens with the Apex models, I hope they aren't black. Or even grey.
> 
> I did hear about an LP 7 Apex too.
> 
> 
> Glad the RGAs are mahogany.



The rumor is the new RG shaped Munky sig is going to be a copy of the sunburst with binding one he's been using. 

The LP-type (called an ART in the Ibanez world) is supposed to be a copy of the one he's already touring with. 

The future of the Apex2 is in question, as the fixed bridge ART sig would be a fixed bridge, thus making the Apex2 unnecessary as it was made to be Munky's fixed bridge guitar, albeit not a Prestige version.


----------



## Wound

Has anything been specified about the scale length of the RGA8?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Wound said:


> Has anything been specified about the scale length of the RGA8?



Not yet, it's still unknown. If I had to guess I'd say it's gonna be 27", as Ibanez was the first to put out a production 27" scale 8. Though, given all the surprises this year, who knows?


----------



## Zahs

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not yet, it's still unknown. If I had to guess I'd say it's gonna be 27", as Ibanez was the first to put out a production 27" scale 8. Though, given all the surprises this year, who knows?



Dammit i was just about to say...


----------



## screamindaemon

I imagine, that since they already have the template for the RG2228 neck, that the similar specs will be used for the RGA. 
Yes I know it's a Prestige/Non-Prestige issue, but i can't imagine they would change the drawings. Not for an 8-string that should have a longer scale anyways.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

screamindaemon said:


> I imagine, that since they already have the template for the RG2228 neck, that the similar specs will be used for the RGA.
> Yes I know it's a Prestige/Non-Prestige issue, but i can't imagine they would change the drawings. Not for an 8-string that should have a longer scale anyways.



The headstocks are different, so they've already changed the design.


----------



## screamindaemon

Bah. right you are. In this case, I am happy to be proven wrong. I like the sharper edges to the headstock. I never looked in detail past the number of frets, nut and headstock orientation. 
Good eyes.


----------



## liamh

EMG style pickups look badass at least


----------



## Dusty201087

Damn it... Now I have to buy an RGA7 and an RGD7  FUCK


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

MaxOfMetal said:


> +1 To LoZ love
> 
> You're forgetting that Marty had a signature Ibanez for a number of years though. Maybe not all guitarists switch things up for vids, but plenty do.


 
That's right, Marty actually had 2 sigs in production. The Blue SZ with star inlays, and the Red SZ with the one pickup/killswitch coonfig.


----------



## HammerAndSickle

I think I can confirm that the RGA8 is 27" scale. According to measurements from EMG, an 808 pickup is 1.5" wide. And according to the calculator I found online, a 25.5" scale guitar is 1.438" from nut to first fret, while a 27" one is 1.515". So in paint I cut out the EMG on the RGA8 and dragged it up by the first fret and it fit perfectly. In contrast, doing this to a picture of a LTD FM408 caused the pickup to overlap the first fret slightly. So, although unorthodox, I think 27" is confirmed.


----------



## BrainArt

HammerAndSickle said:


> I think I can confirm that the RGA8 is 27" scale. According to measurements from EMG, an 808 pickup is 1.5" wide. And according to the calculator I found online, a 25.5" scale guitar is 1.438" from nut to first fret, while a 27" one is 1.515". So in paint I cut out the EMG on the RGA8 and dragged it up by the first fret and it fit perfectly. In contrast, doing this to a picture of a LTD FM408 caused the pickup to overlap the first fret slightly. So, although unorthodox, I think 27" is confirmed.



Dude, that was smart thinking.  Only the RGA8 doesn't have EMGs, it has Lo-Zs. But since their made to the same size as EMGs, I don't think it really matters.


----------



## HammerAndSickle

Yeah I had that thought while doing it. But I figured they need to be EMG sized to be direct replacements, you know? So whateva


----------



## cyril v

after letting these sink in, it seems like the RGA8 and RGA7Prestige seem to be the best of the bunch. i might have to get one of them!!

maybe some could ask the owner of 'fretsonthenet', to make something like that passive-emg housing idea you guys were shooting around? that'd be quite useful to a lot of people.


----------



## El Caco

Even if no one ever makes a cover that works, you can still get EMG size passives from Oni Dan (dpm) and Seymour Duncan, there may be more that I haven't heard of as well. Sure it's not as many options as normal passive sized routes but it's not like there are no options


----------



## MacTown09

MANNNNNN if those RGA's are mahogany i DEFINITELY know i wanna get next year  That RGD is still lookin very possible though...


----------



## Prydogga

MacTown09 said:


> MANNNNNN if those RGA's are mahogany i DEFINITELY know i wanna get next year  That RGD is still lookin very possible though...



Better start saving then.


----------



## MacTown09

Haha about 2 weeks ahead of ya! started as soon as this thread did


----------



## GazPots

s7eve said:


> Even if no one ever makes a cover that works, you can still get EMG size passives from Oni Dan (dpm) and Seymour Duncan, there may be more that I haven't heard of as well. Sure it's not as many options as normal passive sized routes but it's not like there are no options



While this is a very good idea, every time i (would) look down at the rga7 (in my theoretical lap) i'd shed a small tear when i glanced upon those enormous routes.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Not if you got Dan (dpm) to make you some, seriously, the wood covers he puts on them are fucking _beautiful_.


----------



## cyril v

What would the ballpark price for Oni to make that? Seymour, I'd imagine might be $200, since every damn thing i got quoted from them was $160-200 per pickup, which is too high for me.


----------



## El Caco

You would have to talk to Dan and get a quote but yeah these are custom pups and in this case they are custom pups for a specialized application, these guys have to make the whole deal so they are not going to be as cheap as off the shelf Dimarzios.


----------



## TaronKeim

EMG-sized Blackouts - problem solved for me, I don't mind the look and I love the tone

_TJK*


----------



## Xiphos68

Marv Attaxx said:


> It seems to be confirmed that both the rga7 and the rga8 will have mahogany bodies.
> Voo-du Blogspot: Ibanez Guitars 2010 Lineup
> read the last comments by the dude who released this.
> Dunno if this is real. But if it's true I'm gonna get that rga8


I love that Herman Li model!!!!


----------



## Sepultorture

TaronKeim said:


> EMG-sized Blackouts - problem solved for me, I don't mind the look and I love the tone
> 
> _TJK*



i don't mind the look at all either, it just sucks for people that like a variety of other kinds of passives and now have to deal with ways on how to make it less daft looking with the silly square routes

i wonder if anyone has ever asked EMG about this issue and gotten a response from them?


----------



## El Caco

I imagine if you got a response it would be something like "read between the lines |||"

I don't really get the variety thing, isn't the optimal thing to get a pickup that works for you, stick with it and adjust at the amp? Custom means the pickup is made the way you want it. IMO the only gripe can be that by using EMG routes Ibanez have made this a really expensive guitar a really expensive guitar with dots 

I can see the future already "stupid cheap american only rike cheap black guitar, RGA prestige not sell, stupid american only rike RGA7321, no more nice guitar for stupid american"


----------



## liamh

^


----------



## Dan

s7eve said:


> I imagine if you got a response it would be something like "read between the lines |||"
> 
> I don't really get the variety thing, isn't the optimal thing to get a pickup that works for you, stick with it and adjust at the amp? Custom means the pickup is made the way you want it. IMO the only gripe can be that by using EMG routes Ibanez have made this a really expensive guitar a really expensive guitar with dots
> 
> I can see the future already "stupid cheap american only rike cheap black guitar, RGA prestige not sell, stupid american only rike RGA7321, no more nice guitar for stupid american"









IT IS INERRIRRABBLLEEEE


----------



## Wi77iam

Bloody Americans..


----------



## djpharoah

MAKE'N MUSIC GUITAR SHOP: Electric Guitars: Ibanez: Universe UV77MC Reissue

Looks like the MC might be coming back making the originals a great "value"  . Glad to see it being reissued though.


----------



## dboulders

i like it. i think one day i will have to have a swirl in my collection.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

And here I am thinking you've locked up another Ibby thread. 

Still good news though. Took long enough.


----------



## forevermore

Looks awesome


----------



## technomancer

I'm sure they'll probably do MKRs for the reissue... Get a real Fede or ATD swirl, hell IIRC Fede is auctioning off slots to have PMCs done on ebay right now


----------



## Decipher

Nice that their releasing the MC for a Re-Issue!! That'll be Uber-kewl..... Personally, I'm not sure if I'll go for one but I still have my fingers crossed for either the PWH or Green Dot as another (and affordable) re-issue....


----------



## cyril v

holy crap.. excuse the ignorance, but is $6k a normal price for those guitars?


----------



## iondestroyer1527

cyril v said:


> holy crap.. excuse the ignorance, but is $6k a normal price for those guitars?



if so FUCK THAT...no f'n way is it worth it


----------



## Sepultorture

it's cus it's limited to 60 pieces, how lame

same hardware, basswood bodies, nah not worth 6 grand

2 grand at most


----------



## asmegin_slayer

All I hear is "blah blah blah its too expensive blah blah blah" right now...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cyril v said:


> holy crap.. excuse the ignorance, but is $6k a normal price for those guitars?



Originals go for anywhere between $3500 and $7500 on the used market depending on type of swirl (ATD vs. MKR), exact pattern, condition, etc. 

It's thousands cheaper than the PG Fireman, JS Black Dog, JS 20th, and GB30th. Not to mention the recent Hoshino AV models as well. 

This is meant to be more of a collectible (hence only 60 being made) then a guitar for "everyone".


----------



## cyril v

asmegin_slayer said:


> All I hear is "blah blah blah its too expensive blah blah blah" right now...





MaxOfMetal said:


> Originals go for anywhere between $3500 and $7500 on the used market depending on type of swirl (ATD vs. MKR), exact pattern, condition, etc.
> 
> It's thousands cheaper than the PG Fireman, JS Black Dog, JS 20th, and GB30th. Not to mention the recent Hoshino AV models as well.
> 
> This is meant to be more of a collectible (hence only 60 being made) then a guitar for "everyone".


^got ya, the whole "1 of 60 pieces in the US" didn't really make much sense to me, brain fart i guess.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Sepultorture said:


> it's cus it's limited to 60 pieces, how lame
> 
> same hardware, basswood bodies, nah not worth 6 grand
> 
> 2 grand at most



It's a collectible, not a players guitar. Since when were limited edition anniversary guitars great "value buys"?


----------



## jjjsssxxx

The RGD looks killer, but I just realized there's no tone knob. What the fuck is that shit?


----------



## Charles

I get "black" being a "metal color" and all that, but I mean come on. I miss the days of Ibanez making guitars with colors that look like they belong on highlighters.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Charles said:


> I get "black" being a "metal color" and all that, but I mean come on. I miss the days of Ibanez making guitars with colors that look like they belong on highlighters.








































And here's the new stuff:













As for 7s, this new RGA427Z is going to be the brightest colored Ibanez 7 since the UV77MC and UV777GR from the early 90's.


----------



## Charles

Yeah those do look gnarly, but...this being Sevenstring.org and all I want me a seven string in that color. Can't have 'em all, I know, but one can wish, you know?


----------



## Drow Swordsman

Charles said:


> Yeah those do look gnarly, but...this being Sevenstring.org and all I want me a seven string in that color. Can't have 'em all, I know, but one can wish, you know?



For the LONGEST time jemsite complained about the lack of colors on ANY guitars, and now they're back! Ibanez have never really displayed tons of color choices on 7's (the 7620 and 7420's were mostly shades of red or grey and black, right?), and it's hard to expect them to. I love DY and RFR 550's but wouldn't own a 7 in that color, personally. I mean there was the UVMC's and the UVGR's but those are obviously artist specific, and far from cheap! 

I think Agile did a great job filling up the gap of colors in 7 strings. 

I know KxK did at least one custom in a bright yellow color though.


----------



## El Caco

If it was any less then $6k it would have been a major fail by Ibanez in regards to respecting the collectors of the original swirls.


----------



## Xaios

Is Ibby re-releasing any other Universes or changing the existing one at all?


----------



## El Caco

I believe the existing one will be changed, the page linked earlier claims the new one will have a Lo-Pro.


----------



## noob_pwn

the existing universe is exactly the same as this years UV but it has a lo-pro


----------



## Prydogga

Xaios said:


> Is Ibby re-releasing any other Universes or changing the existing one at all?



There's rumours of a anniversary of PAW Universe, and a confirmed (Not sure when though) floral Jem. And of course Lo Pro on UV777


----------



## BrainArt

noob_pwn said:


> the existing universe is exactly the same as this years UV but it has a lo-pro



 Yes! I love the Lo-Pro!


----------



## Zahs

IbanezShredderB said:


> Yes! I love the Lo-Pro!



yeah... who doesn't? ....


----------



## Sepultorture

i have never been a trem man, but even i like the Lo Pro of all the ibby trems, even more so than an OFR

can't speak for Kahler's personally though


----------



## BrainArt

Zahs said:


> yeah... who doesn't? ....



I'm sure there are some people who don't like it.


----------



## HammerAndSickle

Prydogga said:


> There's rumours of a anniversary of PAW Universe, and a confirmed (Not sure when though) floral Jem. And of course Lo Pro on UV777



To be clear the floral part of that isn't confirmed. It was from an interview and what Steve said was "there's a new Jem that uses a fabric pattern as the finish, you know, like the floral Jems." I'll try and find an exact quote in a minute.

EDIT: 


> *I Heart Guitar: So where to from here for the &#8216;ol girl?
> 
> Vai:* There&#8217;s always little innovations. We&#8217;re working on a new material pattern &#8211; remember the floral pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, we&#8217;re doing something like that again but ah, the pattern is so gorgeous. When you see it you&#8217;re going to die. And also there&#8217;s one innovation, I can&#8217;t really tell you what it is, but it&#8217;s revolutionary. It&#8217;s one of those very simple, practical things that no-one ever did, and it&#8217;s just like, &#8216;Well duh!&#8217;


----------



## Prydogga

That's what I was getting at, I'm pretty sure that would mean confirmed to some extent, at least at being put into production sometime in the future.


----------



## BrainArt

Remind me to never look at the pattern for the new JEM, I don't want to die yet.


----------



## Zahs

hmm... something that is revolutionary simple and practical... i wonder what it'll be....


----------



## BrainArt

Zahs said:


> hmm... something that is revolutionary simple and practical... i wonder what it'll be....



If it's Vai's godly skill in a bottle, I'll take four-thousand.


----------



## Zahs

IbanezShredderB said:


> If it's Vai's godly skill in a bottle, I'll take four-thousand.



yeah i was going to say....


----------



## BrainArt

Zahs said:


> yeah i was going to say....



I think that if I had four-thousand bottles of Vai's skill, it would be too much godliness for me and I would implode.


----------



## Zahs

^ perhaps... would be entertaining... of course not for you  but i think the world will end when technology is advanced enough to create the spawn of Vai, Gilbert, Malmsteen and satch..... don't you think? 

300th post Woo!


----------



## BrainArt

Hahaha, maybe.

Now let's get this thread back on track, shall we? I'm still GASing for the RGAs!


----------



## Zahs

IbanezShredderB said:


> Hahaha, maybe.
> 
> Now let's get this thread back on track, shall we? I'm still GASing for the RGAs!



Yeah the RGAs look great... but... need to test them out of course... i think the ones to consider are the RGA7s RGD7... perhaps the Apex 7s and the UV. I just wanna see the construction of these new models to be of a high standard, no retardations...


----------



## Prydogga

I doubt there will be any major flaws, it's not changing much so there won't be any issues like there were when the Xiphos was introduced (neck dive) because it's just new versions of already made Ibbys, if that makes sense.


----------



## Zahs

Prydogga said:


> I doubt there will be any major flaws, it's not changing much so there won't be any issues like there were when the Xiphos was introduced (neck dive) because it's just new versions of already made Ibbys, if that makes sense.



i understand... and i got to try the RGD7 out, for scale as thats the model that appeals to me... coz i'm a small guy... hopefully it'll be ok.


----------



## Prydogga

Confirmed.



> Ibanez Universe UV77MC Reissue
> COMING SOON! JUST ANNOUNCED Limited Edition Reissue- of the original Multicolored Swirl Ibanez Universe UV77MC. This guitar was best known as the Steve Vai "Passion and Warfare" cover guitar. 1 of 60 pieces in the US. Ship in February. Stay tuned for details or e-mail to Reserve or be Notified of it's arrival.
> 
> *** Pics shown are examples for reference purposes only. They are not the actual instrument. Each guitar will be a little different. (Pictures shown are copyright "IBANEZ RULES!!" - Ibanez Guitars - New and Used)
> 
> Color: *Multi-colored Swirl*
> Case: *Original Hard*
> *Price: $7,999.00*
> *On Sale: $5,999.00*


----------



## leonardo7

$6000 for a guitar I would never enjoy the sound of.


----------



## BrainArt

I think I'll just wait until I have the money and can wait for an old school Green Dot.


----------



## leonardo7

You know, I would kind of like to have a mint Green dot someday too. They are rare but not as expensive as the swirls or the one with the maple fretboard. That one I want the most. Im seriously probably going to buy the RGD as well as Prestige RGA7. I kind of want the non Prestige RGA7 too. And I still want the 1527M too. I play ESP and have a Sherman coming but still I GAS for the Ibby.


----------



## Prydogga

Problem with waiting to get a UV green dot is every day someone is gunna bump the headstock into a doorframe or drop it on stage (bad examples ) Point is, they're only gunna go up in price.


----------



## BrainArt

leonardo7 said:


> You know, I would kind of like to have a mint Green dot someday too. They are rare but not as expensive as the swirls or the one with the maple fretboard. That one I want the most. Im seriously probably going to buy the RGD as well as Prestige RGA7. I kind of want the non Prestige RGA7 too. And I still want the 1527M too. I play ESP and have a Sherman coming but still I GAS for the Ibby.



Not to mention your myriad of other sexy guitars, I'm sure.


----------



## Prydogga

What? There's no bad news being brought here. Everyone talk about the UV anniversary okay? good.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Prydogga said:


> FUCKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BrainArt

MaxOfMetal said:


>



Yes.


----------



## scorch15

You guys I don't know if it's just me but ibanez needs to shift their ass into gear and a sevenstring that isn't a shitty flat black with standard Inlays, they need to seriously mix it up a bit, am I the only one noticing it? 

P.S. Don't even try to tell me " there's spec diff. " because that is a 
completly different argument


----------



## Prydogga

IbanezShredderB said:


> Yes.



nothing to see here. nothing about the new ibbys at all *whistles*


----------



## MaxOfMetal

scorch15 said:


> You guys I don't know if it's just me but ibanez needs to shift their ass into gear and a sevenstring that isn't a shitty flat black with standard Inlays, they need to seriously mix it up a bit, am I the only one noticing it?
> 
> P.S. Don't even try to tell me " there's spec diff. " because that is a
> completly different argument


----------



## BrainArt

MaxOfMetal said:


>



The GAS is killing me!!!!


----------



## Prydogga

What he said.


----------



## MisterScarecrow

A friend just send me this...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MisterScarecrow said:


> A friend just send me this...



Very nice, from where?


----------



## Xiphos68

MaxOfMetal said:


>


The EMGs just ruin it looks and tone probably.



MisterScarecrow said:


> A friend just send me this...


EPIC!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Xiphos68 said:


> The EMGs just ruin it looks and tone probably.



Good thing those aren't EMGs then. 

Though, lets save the bashing for after we all play one. Plenty of awesome guitars have active pickups, and some of them are the most wanted on the forum. The Agile Interceptors, Schecter Loomis, and Jackson COW7 all come to mind.


----------



## Xiphos68

MaxOfMetal said:


> Good thing those aren't EMGs then.
> 
> Though, lets save the bashing for after we all play one. Plenty of awesome guitars have active pickups, and some of them are the most wanted on the forum. The Agile Interceptors, Schecter Loomis, and Jackson COW7 all come to mind.


Well I mean I know EMGs are good let me take that back. But I just don't like the look of EMGs or the SDs in that guitar.


----------



## Shinto

Xiphos68 said:


> Well I mean I know EMGs are good let me take that back. But I just don't like the look of EMGs or the SDs in that guitar.


No, it's just that the pickups in them are supposedly Ibanez' LoZ.


----------



## Xaios

MisterScarecrow said:


> A friend just send me this...



Look at the fret access on that sucker!


----------



## HumanFuseBen

oooooh snap, i think i HAVE to have an RGD now.... (and a change of pants)


----------



## xxxyyy

Are we ever going to see this guitar?







The only other choice I have right now is a Dean RC7G.
Thanks


----------



## vampiregenocide

xxxyyy said:


> Are we ever going to see this guitar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only other choice I have right now is a Dean RC7G.
> Thanks



Didn't that get broken and he had another one made?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I'm starting to thing the actives aren't so bad in the RGA7... I'll just have to roll with some blackouts.

On the other hand, I LOVE the RGD7.


----------



## botoxfox

MisterScarecrow said:


> A friend just send me this...



So the RGD's have an angled output jack. Fucking awesome!


----------



## xmetalhead69

xxxyyy said:


> Are we ever going to see *the new Necrophagist album*?



fixed


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vampiregenocide said:


> Didn't that get broken and he had another one made?



Yeah, some idiot "mishandled" it backstage and it fell pretty hard, supposedly snapped the headstock right off. I believe he finished that tour with an RG1527M.


----------



## Sepultorture

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, some idiot "mishandled" it backstage and it fell pretty hard, supposedly snapped the headstock right off. I believe he finished that tour with an RG1527M.


that would be correct sir, as i attended the show the day after it was broken, was a tad dissapointed i didn't get to see his 7 string xiphos live


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, some idiot "mishandled" it backstage and it fell pretty hard, supposedly snapped the headstock right off. I believe he finished that tour with an RG1527M.



Bolt-ons ftw.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

So, which models are going to be ERG guitars? I've heard one or two will be 26.5 in scale, which ones?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AngryGoldfish said:


> So, which models are going to be ERG guitars? I've heard one or two will be 26.5 in scale, which ones?



The term ERG simply means "Extended Range Guitars", if you mean those who will have a longer scale than 25.5", those would be:

For sure:
RGD2120
RGD2127

Most likely:
RGA8


----------



## AngryGoldfish

MaxOfMetal said:


> The term ERG simply means "Extended Range Guitars", if you mean those who will have a longer scale than 25.5", those would be:
> 
> For sure:
> RGD2120
> RGD2127
> 
> Most likely:
> RGA8


Yeah, I know. I meant an ERG with an extended range i.e. longer scale than standard seven strings. 

Soz for the confusion, and .


----------



## BrainArt

AngryGoldfish said:


> Yeah, I know. I meant an ERG with an extended range i.e. longer scale than standard seven strings.
> 
> Soz for the confusion, and .


That would be Extended Scale Length. A 7-string is technically an ERG, since it has added range, due to the low B.


----------



## Zahs

IbanezShredderB said:


> That would be Extended Scale Length. A 7-string is technically an ERG, since it has added range, due to the low B.



 took away all the confusion in one sentence.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

IbanezShredderB said:


> That would be Extended Scale Length. A 7-string is technically an ERG, since it has added range, due to the low B.


But obviously for ss an eight string or above is known as an ERG, because seven strings are standard. On other sites seven strings and above would be known as ERG's. Is that right?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AngryGoldfish said:


> But obviously for ss an eight string or above is known as an ERG, because seven strings are standard. On other sites seven strings and above would be known as ERG's. Is that right?



True, on SS 7-strings are the standard. Though, just about everywhere else, 7s are still considered ERGs, though that's slowly changing with the increase mainstream acceptance of 7s.


----------



## vampiregenocide

MaxOfMetal said:


> True, on SS 7-strings are the standard. Though, just about everywhere else, 7s are still considered ERGs, though that's slowly changing with the increase mainstream acceptance of 7s.



7 strings are still ERGs wherever though technically. Standard guitars have 6 strings anything with more frets or strings is an ERG.


----------



## fabe_sd

I present you the brand new 2010 Ibanez guitars catalog...
http://meinldistribution.com/fileadmin/medien/Kat_PRL2010/Ibanez_Katalog_E_2010.pdf
European version probably, but still of some use for you, i guess.


----------



## ZeroSignal

fabe_sd said:


> I present you the brand new 2010 Ibanez guitars catalog...
> http://meinldistribution.com/fileadmin/medien/Kat_PRL2010/Ibanez_Katalog_E_2010.pdf
> European version probably, but still of some use for you, i guess.



Oh my! The RGD 7 string is 26.5" scale. 

I may have to buy it. It'll probably be cripplingly overpriced, though.


----------



## QuambaFu

The RGA line has been expanded quite a bit. I love the names that Ibanez uses. The RGA427Z DSH has a ring to it, like 'stratocaster' or 'les paul.' 

I'm going to have to sell a kidney to buy one of those!


----------



## screamindaemon

Great find and link. Thanks muchly.

I was really hoping to see the V-Blade come back though... sad face...


----------



## technomancer

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh my! The RGD 7 string is 26.5" scale.
> 
> I may have to buy it. It'll probably be cripplingly overpriced, though.



Yeah that was confirmed quite a while ago...

Looks like the Xiphos 7 is gone...


----------



## Decipher

Awesome!!


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Wow! I haven't been this excited for Ibanez releases for a while! So much color in that catalogue, on the last page you can see that! I was hoping to see the new floral Jem and new P&W UV in there...

Very cool 

I want like, a 1/4 of the guitars in that catalogue, which is a lot cause there is a lot!

Ibanez are deffinately holdin' up the fort in 2010


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I'm having the worst gas-attacks since I started playing the guitar 
So many awesome guitars!!


----------



## asmegin_slayer

People will be happy that the all of the RGA's are mahogany bodies..


----------



## vampiregenocide

No changes to the Apex models after all then. But still, awesome lineup.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

ZeroSignal said:


> Oh my! The RGD 7 string is 26.5" scale.
> 
> I may have to buy it. It'll probably be cripplingly overpriced, though.


The 6 string prestige RGD is about 1100 euro (about 1580 dollar) here in germany. I don't think the 7 string version will be a lot more expensive
EDIT: listed price 1195&#8364;
very good price if you ask me


----------



## Neil

QuambaFu said:


> The RGA427Z DSH has a ring to it, like 'stratocaster' or 'les paul.'


  Rolls off the tongue doesnt it 


Any one unable to find the new RG7321 in there as well?

Loving the RGD though, so glad they put a proper scale length on a 7 again!


----------



## Monk

I'm so glad that Ibanez put Lo-Pro Edge bridges on the APEX1 and UV777...a little over a year after I purchased both with an Edge Pro.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

vampiregenocide said:


> No changes to the Apex models after all then. But still, awesome lineup.


What changes were they planning?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AngryGoldfish said:


> What changes were they planning?



The rumors were of replicas of Munky's sunburst Apex and black ART7. Though, it doesn't seem to be happening. 

I guess Tom4s was wrong afterall.


----------



## jl-austin

I just seen the 2010 Ibanez pre-NAMM flier. It shows all the new models and their prices.

The prestige RGA 7 is NOT coming to the US.
There was no prestige RGA 8 either.

We are getting the RGA7 and RGA8 non-prestige models.

We are getting the RGD series 6 and 7 strings. The 6 in the gray color, and the 7 in the black color.

Also,
The prestige RGA6 (with maple top and edge zero) will be available in transparent black ONLY (not the cool red dragon finish).

The prestige RGA6 (no maple top but with a edge zero) (the one in crystal black, or something like that), is NOT coming to the US.

The prestige RG1541 will not be offered in white to the US, only a black and a gray that is VERY bland.

There were no new Apex models. The only 2 signatures were the Jem505 and the 24 fret JS.

Also, collectors, Ibanez is discontinuing the fixed bridge Jem (after only 1 year). This might be a rare unique model in the future (from a collectors point of view).


----------



## Mr. S

Monk said:


> I'm so glad that Ibanez put Lo-Pro Edge bridges on the APEX1 and UV777...a little over a year after I purchased both with an Edge Pro.



Shit, didn't see that! Great to see them bringing it back.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mr. S said:


> Shit, didn't see that! Great to see them bringing it back.



Yep, with Floyd's Patents gone, I think we'll notice a large influx in high quality trems thanks to no more fees for licensing.


----------



## BlindingLight7

There is more pictures of people playing 7 / 8 strings than they're are 6 in that catalog...where are the 7's and 8's then? lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BlindingLight7 said:


> There is more pictures of people playing 7 / 8 strings than they're are 6 in that catalog...where are the 7's and 8's then? lol.



Most in that catalog are playing 6s, besides the usual suspects for 7s and 8s.


----------



## Decipher

The catalogue looks pretty sick, but I do think that there is still more to come.....  As someone already mentioned, there's nothing there about the UV777MC limited re-issue. I guess we'll know for sure in a couple more weeks.

Shame about the Munky sigs though....  Was really hoping to see some new models (particulairly the Sunburst w/ white pickguard).


----------



## jl-austin

They don't normally put the limited editions in the pre-NAMM flier.


----------



## Xaios

Anyone hear what's happening with SRVII?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Xaios said:


> Anyone hear what's happening with SRVII?



It completely bombed, plus it was a limited edition anyways, so it's gone.


----------



## xxxyyy

The RGD2127Z... nice guitar...exept fo rthe pickups. Looking forward to trying it. Now I have a valid alternative to the Dean RC7G... and at half the price... Shame there's no mantion to the Suicmez's 7 strings 27 frets Xiphos... shame shame shame.


----------



## BrainArt

That sucks about the RGA427 not coming to the US.  Looks like I'll have to save up and import it, then.


----------



## Xaios

Seriously, how can they NOT be bringing it to NA???


----------



## BrainArt

Xaios said:


> Seriously, how can they NOT be bringing it to NA???



Because they want more money from us, so they decided to build false dreams, then take them away; so we have to import.


----------



## Prydogga

Well it's only not coming to the US so far, it may make a surprise appearance or perhaps be shipped out to the US around Musikmesse time.


----------



## El Caco

Who said it's not coming to the US? I read a post by Rich that gave me the impression he will be selling it, his post included street price and he mentioned what setup that price would include.


----------



## adaman

s7eve said:


> Who said it's not coming to the US? I read a post by Rich that gave me the impression he will be selling it, his post included street price and he mentioned what setup that price would include.



Its not in their Pre-NAMM fliers, so its not a guaranteed thing.


----------



## jl-austin

s7eve said:


> Who said it's not coming to the US? I read a post by Rich that gave me the impression he will be selling it, his post included street price and he mentioned what setup that price would include.



Rich often times will import models. He has sold J-customs, he often times has models from Europe, and he even had a Canadian RGA for awhile. Just because Rich is planning on selling them doesn't mean any thing.

I suppose it does mean that they will be available here, through him, of course, but they will still be available.


----------



## El Caco

Technically it's available to people in the US right now, just send Ikebe an email, wire the cash and it will be at your door in 3-7 days. Ever since I found out it has a 16mm top I've considered buying it from Ikebe myself.


----------



## Triple-J

Does anyone else think that the much fabled new Munky sig might be a limited edition or perhaps announced later in the year?
I'm just thinking that with their album due this year and it being with Ross Robinson again there's going to be a wave of hype around Korn upon it's release so it would make sense to release a new sig then right?


----------



## guitarplayerone

completely unfair to put broderick with his custom next to dot-inlay, emg-housing pu guitars


----------



## cyril v

guitarplayerone said:


> completely unfair to put broderick with his custom next to dot-inlay, emg-housing pu guitars



kinda like Hagström next to a shiny-black, 27", emg, dot-inlay'd guitar made of basswood.


----------



## Monk

cyril v said:


> kinda like Hagström next to a shiny-black, 27", emg, dot-inlay'd guitar made of basswood.


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Prydogga

Well the impression I got from Rich by email is that (So far) at least, the RGA427Z isn't available in the US, and that he hadn't been given an order form so to speak.


----------



## sevenstringgod

Prydogga said:


> Well the impression I got from Rich by email is that (So far) at least, the RGA427Z isn't available in the US, and that he hadn't been given an order form so to speak.



Same here, the RGA420Z is coming though, and he said that it was priced the same as the 2009 UV777. 

I'm still wondering if any new finishes or options for the s prestige and sv prestige are going to pop up at namm.



s7eve said:


> Technically it's available to people in the US right now, just send Ikebe an email, wire the cash and it will be at your door in 3-7 days. Ever since I found out it has a 16mm top I've considered buying it from Ikebe myself.



How much is the shipping from there to the US? I might as well do the same thing.


----------



## jl-austin

sevenstringgod said:


> I'm still wondering if any new finishes or options for the s prestige and sv prestige are going to pop up at namm.



The only new prestige S finish I seen (in the pre-NAMM flier) was for the flamed maple top model, and it was a transparent black finish.


----------



## El Caco

sevenstringgod said:


> Same here, the RGA420Z is coming though, and he said that it was priced the same as the 2009 UV777.
> 
> I'm still wondering if any new finishes or options for the s prestige and sv prestige are going to pop up at namm.
> 
> 
> 
> How much is the shipping from there to the US? I might as well do the same thing.



I don't know but shipping from Japan is usually very reasonable, I'll take a stab and say somewhere between $120 and $200.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I believe shipping from Ikebe averages about $120, though I'm sure the info in this thread would help:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/20149-ordering-from-ikebe-music-in-japan.html


----------



## sevenstringgod

jl-austin said:


> The only new prestige S finish I seen (in the pre-NAMM flier) was for the flamed maple top model, and it was a transparent black finish.


 
Yeah I saw this as well. I still have my fingers crossed for the blue finish Rich mentioned.

Yeah $120-$200 sounds pretty accurate for shipping from Japan. I saw up on ebay some j-customs and they shipped for $130 worlwide.


----------



## MetalHeadMat

loktide said:


> ...so no prestige RGA7?
> 
> the scale on the RGD model also looks like 27" to me. the model number 2127 would also make sense in that context



But the Ibanez RG1527 has 25.5" scale.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MetalHeadMat said:


> But the Ibanez RG1527 has 25.5" scale.



In the course of the close to a month since that comment was made, we all verified that the RGDs are 26.5" scale.


----------



## MetalHeadMat

MaxOfMetal said:


> In the course of the close to a month since that comment was made, we all verified that the RGDs are 26.5" scale.



I just registered here and saw this. Plus 73 pages to read :\


----------



## oremus91

If the S7420 comes in white, _it *WILL *be mine_.


----------



## vigil785

Probably next year they will release them in white....hopefully. Either way, Ill have one. White S7 with a maple fretboard would be sweet.


----------



## Metal Ken

MetalHeadMat said:


> But the Ibanez RG1527 has 25.5" scale.


That'd explain why the RG1077XL only has a 27" scale instead of 6.5 feet.


----------



## meisterjager

Don't think these have been posted yet, and ss.org is currently impossible to check, but 2010 Ibanez's are apparently available soon at GuitarGuitar here in the UK.. 

_But we have prices!_

Ibanez RGA7-BK RG Series 7 String Active HH (GUITARGUITAR)

RGA7 - £450.00

Ibanez RGA8-BK Black 8 String Active HH (GUITARGUITAR)

RGA8 - £582.00

Ibanez RGD2127Z-ISH 7 String 26.5 (GUITARGUITAR)

RGD2127Z - £992


----------



## mrhankey87

The RGA 7 prestige is 2222 euro.

Sadness


----------



## I_infect

I posted this in the hot auction thread, but I think it deserves to be listed here as well...

RGA 7 on ebay $499 obo

Ibanez RGA7BK Black 7 String RGA January 2010 Release! - eBay (item 300384967575 end time Feb-07-10 08:15:15 PST)


----------



## asmegin_slayer

meisterjager said:


> Don't think these have been posted yet, and ss.org is currently impossible to check, but 2010 Ibanez's are apparently available soon at GuitarGuitar here in the UK..
> 
> _But we have prices!_
> 
> Ibanez RGA7-BK RG Series 7 String Active HH (GUITARGUITAR)
> 
> RGA7 - £450.00
> 
> Ibanez RGA8-BK Black 8 String Active HH (GUITARGUITAR)
> 
> RGA8 - £582.00
> 
> Ibanez RGD2127Z-ISH 7 String 26.5 (GUITARGUITAR)
> 
> RGD2127Z - £992




Much better prices imo...


----------



## vampiregenocide

meisterjager said:


> Don't think these have been posted yet, and ss.org is currently impossible to check, but 2010 Ibanez's are apparently available soon at GuitarGuitar here in the UK..
> 
> _But we have prices!_
> 
> Ibanez RGA7-BK RG Series 7 String Active HH (GUITARGUITAR)
> 
> RGA7 - £450.00
> 
> Ibanez RGA8-BK Black 8 String Active HH (GUITARGUITAR)
> 
> RGA8 - £582.00
> 
> Ibanez RGD2127Z-ISH 7 String 26.5 (GUITARGUITAR)
> 
> RGD2127Z - £992



Loving the price of that RGA8


----------



## TOM4S

No new Munky signature! What the F***
But... but the guy who is a reliable source told me there'll be new signatures...
Maybe in the summer Namm or in 2011, I'm really angry and sad


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

and maybe in 2012 they will sell the dino signature.jahahah


----------



## xxxyyy

One Suicmez signature for me please 


Not gonna happen...


----------



## cyril v

i'm liking the prices so far... if the rgd runs at a low price like that, i might take back all the nonsense and complaining i was doing.


----------



## wannabguitarist

The more I think about it the more tempting that RGA8 is. Fuck


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I can totally live with those prices, assuming they'll be a bit lower here in the states. That being the case, the RGD won't be much more expensive than the 1527... although, the 1527 is overpriced, so whatever.


----------



## Sepultorture

an RGA prestige WITHOUT those horrible LoZ EMG sized pieces of shit

more ibby fail FAIL I SAY


----------



## D-EJ915

FWIW the pickups are new so interesting to see how everyone already knows they are awful


----------



## Prydogga

Yeah, some people say they like LoZ more than EMG and the 7 string ones are new so they are going to be slightly different from the 6 string LoZs. So how can it be FAIL IBANEZ ^ if you've never used them, besides the obvious EMG sized rout.


----------



## BrainArt

D-EJ915 said:


> FWIW the pickups are new so interesting to see how everyone already knows they are awful



Yeah, it's just people hopping on the "Ibby makes shitty stock pups!" bandwagon; even though the LoZs are the best Ibby stockers I've ever heard and played around with, way better than the Infs, and Axis pups. The V7s and V8s are pretty good, too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

D-EJ915 said:


> FWIW the pickups are new so interesting to see how everyone already knows they are awful


----------



## cyril v

IbanezShredderB said:


> Yeah, it's just people hopping on the "Ibby makes shitty stock pups!" bandwagon; even though the LoZs are the best Ibby stockers I've ever heard and played around with, way better than the Infs, and Axis pups. The V7s and V8s are pretty good, too.



I'd have to say that their 6-string pickups tend to be better, the RG550 I played recently sounded great and the first Ibanez RG I played sounded awesome as well... but when it comes to 7 string, it seems Ibanez's bridge models aren't very good from my experience.

Not really a bandwagon, my old duncan designed that were on my H201 sounded better than the stock pups on my 7620.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cyril v said:


> I'd have to say that their 6-string pickups tend to be better, the RG550 I played recently sounded great and the first Ibanez RG I played sounded awesome as well... but when it comes to 7 string, it seems Ibanez's bridge models aren't very good from my experience.
> 
> Not really a bandwagon, my old duncan designed that were on my H201 sounded better than the stock pups on my 7620.



The stock pickups on your RG7620 were Dimarzio's.


----------



## Metal Ken

Man, it almost seems as if they're pressing for EMG sized pickups to be standard on 7 strings. THat'd actually be kinda cool.


----------



## cyril v

MaxOfMetal said:


> The stock pickups on your RG7620 were Dimarzio's.



stock pickups are still stock pickups... for the most part ibanez picks something that needs to be replaced on their 7 strings and i'd have to guess the d'activators 7 are the only ones they've supplied that a lot of people are actually happy with.


----------



## Sepultorture

personlly i don't like stock ibby PASSIVE pickups like the V series, never tried the LoZ's

and that's not my beef, my beef is the route size


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cyril v said:


> stock pickups are still stock pickups... for the most part ibanez picks something that needs to be replaced on their 7 strings and i'd have to guess the d'activators 7 are the only ones they've supplied that a lot of people are actually happy with.



There's a difference between stock pickups like the V-series and stock pickups such as Dimarzio's.

I think plenty of people are happy with the D-Activators, Blaze IIs, and PAF7s.


----------



## cyril v

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's a difference between stock pickups like the V-series and stock pickups such as Dimarzio's.
> 
> *I think plenty of people are happy with the D-Activators, Blaze IIs, and PAF7s.*



Well those aren't the pickups that people are referring to when they are complaining, right? Theres no point in arguing semantics, I mentioned the 7620 stock pups, which are new 7's... i didn't say paf7's are terrible. Others mentioned the V-series, not d'activators... the majority of the 7 strings they release don't have those three pups, that would be AH-series, Powersound, V-series and New-7's which are pretty bad IMO. Except for the New7 neck pup, that was actually really nice, kinda wish I didn't sell it, but regardless it's mostly the bridge pickups they pick that isn't up to snuff; and for metal, thats pretty where you need to start off of to develop a decent sound.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cyril v said:


> Well those aren't the pickups that people are referring to when they are complaining, right? Theres no point in arguing semantics, I mentioned the 7620 stock pups, which are new 7's... i didn't say paf7's are terrible. Others mentioned the V-series, not d'activators... the majority of the 7 strings they release don't have those three pups, that would be AH-series, Powersound, V-series and New-7's which are pretty bad IMO. Except for the New7 neck pup, that was actually really nice, kinda wish I didn't sell it, but regardless it's mostly the bridge pickups they pick that isn't up to snuff; and for metal, thats pretty where you need to start off of to develop a decent sound.



True, Ibanez lower end pickup choice isn't the best. Though, if you take the time to look through the catalogs, most Ibanez 7s have had pickups other than those cheap stockers.


----------



## cyril v

Anyone have any personal clips with Lo-z pickups? lower tuned stuff in particular. I've never seen them let alone heard them.


----------



## Emperoff

Metal Ken said:


> Man, it almost seems as if they're pressing for EMG sized pickups to be standard on 7 strings. THat'd actually be kinda cool.



I love how 7-string EMGs look, but I don't know if it would work with standard open coil pickups...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Emperoff said:


> I love how 7-string EMGs look, but I don't know if it would work with standard open coil pickups...



Nordstrand make soapbar shaped passive pickups in their custom shop.


----------



## 4jfor

cant be assed going through whole thread to check if its been posted but http://meinldistribution.com/marken/gitarre_bass/ibanez.html

EDIT: has new models


----------



## GazPots

Metal Ken said:


> Man, it almost seems as if they're pressing for EMG sized pickups to be standard on 7 strings. THat'd actually be kinda cool.



For others, this is a worrying thought.


----------



## MisterScarecrow

GazPots said:


> For others, this is a worrying thought.


----------



## I_infect

cyril v said:


> Anyone have any personal clips with Lo-z pickups? lower tuned stuff in particular. I've never seen them let alone heard them.



I have a ART300 tuned to drop B, they sound great, a little less gainy than an EMG 81, but harmonics still scream. I can't vouch for the 7 string versions though Every 7 string pickup I played sounded different than its 6 string counterpart.


----------



## naumannrob

anyone know of a release date for any of these?


----------



## El Caco

They will be officially announced at NAMM and in the next few months will appear in stores however various models have already appeared in a few stores. One RGA7 has sold on ebay, a few of the 6 string models including the RGD are on ebay and a few models are currently listed on Ikebe.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Yeah theres a couple of British websites selling some already, including the RGA8.


----------



## Deadfall

Kinda let down after seeing broderick's LACS on the cover of the cat...*sighs*....maybe next year the fuckers.Anyone know if there will be new J-custom 7s this year?


----------



## trippled

Deadfall said:


> Kinda let down after seeing broderick's LACS on the cover of the cat...*sighs*....maybe next year the fuckers.Anyone know if there will be new J-custom 7s this year?



That's the only thing that really interests me in this whole Ibanez 2010 models buzz.

The new prestige rga-7 doesnt looks like it worth's the cash it gonna cost.


----------



## NeglectedField

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah theres a couple of British websites selling some already, including the RGA8.



Which ones?


----------



## xkovacsx

i'm really digging that RGA7! i'm kinda mad though because i just got the S7320 and now they're upgrading it with 24 frets. oh well. and the RGD looks great, but it will most likely be way out of my budget.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Deadfall said:


> Kinda let down after seeing broderick's LACS on the cover of the cat...*sighs*....maybe next year the fuckers.Anyone know if there will be new J-custom 7s this year?


 
Don't the new J-Customs get introduced around March or so? Not sure myself.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Doesn't new J-Customs get introduced around March or so? Not sure myself.



Something like that. They don't follow the "Western" trends, so they are released whenever. It has nothing to do with NAMM, as that's typically a US only thing. Since J-Customs aren't officially released to the US, they aren't shown.


----------



## El Caco

trippled said:


> That's the only thing that really interests me in this whole Ibanez 2010 models buzz.
> 
> The new prestige rga-7 doesnt looks like it worth's the cash it gonna cost.



Yeah you're right especially since Ibanez make *16mm flame maple tops* like they are going out of fashion.


----------



## Troegenator

That RGA7 is titties!


----------



## tubarao guitars

WOW.
Just WOW.
I have a few friends inside the Ibanez rep here in Brazil and, well, i've seen some sneak pix of the 2010 Universe! 

This is exactly the same as the old ones, with square neck joint. NON AANJ.

The model name is: UV77RE-MC.

The specs are:
5pc Maple/Bubinga neck
Basswood body
Lo-Pro Edge 7 bridge (looks like Cosmo Black on the pix)
Green DiMarzio Blaze II (H) neck pu
Green DiMarzio Blaze II (S) mid pu
Green DiMarzio Blaze II (H) bridge pu
Scale: 648mm/25.5
Color : MC (Multi Color)

* Special Flight Case (the silver and bigger one, just like those on the DNA's)
* Passion & Warfare Artwork Poster

Limited production 100 pieces worldwide.
Production: February/2010 - Japan.

Now, let's talk about the Darren's swirl:
It's amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing! 

I've seen pix of 5 or 6, all together in a rack.
But i can see it's the same color pattern:
black
green
yellow
and an awesome, astonishing, stunning and bright neon deep pink!!!

Well, those swirls have that classic zig-zag feel and are more equal to each other, they are top notch, eye catching like the DNA swirls.
At least one of them has the black lizard on the black paint, much desirable feature from some jemsiters around...

I just love those and can't wait to see better pics of the entire 100 batch.

I'm remembering of a UV77MC-MKR that someone asked Darren to re-swirl.
The new ones looks exactly like this: i'll search some pix of it.

Another crazy thing i forgot to add:
the new XYPHOS1400 double neck!!!
7 string and 6 string
grey color
awesome stuff!!!!

Sorry if i sounded like elated and exited about the leakage and stuff, but that new UV77RE-MC is gonna be a PURE WIN!!!! 
Cheers,
Will


----------



## jl-austin

The re-issue UV MC is pure "take out a loan" for a working man. It is a guitar for collectors, not players.


----------



## Prydogga

RG1527Z still comes in blue!







and swirl reissue.


----------



## El Caco

You got that blue pic from the Aussie site, it is no longer available on some of the other Ibanez sites.


----------



## vampiregenocide

They've fixed the errors too, the RGDs were listed as 25.5 but they're 26.5 now.

Also that UV is gorgeous.


----------



## Stormingdust

Apparently, the RG series are now available in both bolt on and neck thru construction. So sweet.


----------



## Bygde

I found the RGA-7 on musik-schmidt.de, and I'm ordering it as soon as I can move to an appartment. My mom isn't very happy about me getting more guitars!


----------



## NKGP

Here are some prices I found (thomann.de)

IBANEZ RGA427Z-DSH 1966
IBANEZ RGD2127Z-ISH 1177
IBANEZ RG1527Z-BK 969
IBANEZ RGA8-BK 688
IBANEZ RGA7-BK 529
IBANEZ S7420-BK 639

The RGA seems way overpriced. I'm gonna get the new 1527, that one is doable.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stormingdust said:


> Apparently, the RG series are now available in both bolt on and neck thru construction. So sweet.



There have been neck-thru RGTs (both Japanese made and other) in the Ibanez line-up for well over a decade.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

s7eve said:


> You got that blue pic from the Aussie site, it is no longer available on some of the other Ibanez sites.



Its showing on the US site that the RG1527 comes in only RB actually, and the 1527M is still there as well.


----------



## Stormingdust

MaxOfMetal said:


> There have been neck-thru RGTs (both Japanese made and other) in the Ibanez line-up for well over a decade.



True, but imagine a neck thru RG7321. Sounds interesting to me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Stormingdust said:


> True, but imagine a neck thru RG7321. Sounds interesting to me.




They kinda had one of those as well. The RGT7EXFX, though it was a bit different due to the EMGs and sharktooth inlay. 

They really didn't add any neck-thrus this year, and if anything they cut down on them.


----------



## Vletrmx

I'm severely disappointed by the lack of a prestige RGT.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

vineroon said:


> I'm severely disappointed by the lack of a prestige RGT.



It'll be back. This is about the third or fourth time it's left the line-up. For whatever reason they just don't sell as well as their bolt-on counterparts. Though, I doubt we've seen the last of the Prestige RGTs. Besides, most dealers still have 09' models on hand.


----------



## Santuzzo

NKGP said:


> Here are some prices I found (thomann.de)
> 
> IBANEZ RGA427Z-DSH 1966
> IBANEZ RGD2127Z-ISH 1177
> IBANEZ RG1527Z-BK 969
> IBANEZ RGA8-BK 688
> IBANEZ RGA7-BK 529
> IBANEZ S7420-BK 639
> 
> The RGA seems way overpriced. I'm gonna get the new 1527, that one is doable.



Same here, I was so wanting to get the RGA427Z, but when I saw the price I knew it's not an option for me. 

But I will probably get the black 1527


----------



## Prydogga

s7eve said:


> You got that blue pic from the Aussie site, it is no longer available on some of the other Ibanez sites.



Better than the US site, which still shows Jems with EP but listed as Edge, and the 1527 still with EP. Make up your mind Ibanez.


----------



## ShadyDavey

I suspect the RG1527Z will appear very shortly on a lot of people's GAS list's...the RGA427Z is amazingly gorgeous but kind out of my league in terms of cash....and yea....the RGA7 seems expensive for the sake of one extra string.


----------



## LUCKY7

IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2010


----------



## blackseeds

damn i don't know which one's looks better
i think i'm gonna take a look at the rgd


----------



## Banana Wedgie

Mmmmm.... When there is a Destroyer 7 string I'll get it, possibly steal it since when it will I will have just bought something expensive....


----------



## Toxin

did you see that?
neck dimensions for RGA7 is 68 width last fret according to UK site
and 66 width last fret according to USA site
WTF
as for me 66 vs 68 is pretty significant difference


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

LUCKY7 said:


> IBANEZ RULES!! NAMM 2010


 
I was waiting for Rich's update. Thanks!


----------



## November5th

So the RGA427Z didn't show up at the NAMM show.That's a pisser.I guess it won't be available to North America.It is the one guitar I was looking to buy this year.Maybe next year.Peace.


Dean


----------



## BrainArt

November5th said:


> So the RGA427Z didn't show up at the NAMM show.That's a pisser.I guess it won't be available to North America.It is the one guitar I was looking to buy this year.Maybe next year.Peace.
> 
> 
> Dean



Us North Americans are going to have to import it from overseas to get it, most likely.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

IbanezShredderB said:


> Us North Americans are going to have to import it from overseas to get it, most likely.



Or just wait till Summer NAMM.

At least that's the rumor.


----------



## misingonestring

I hope they make an 8 string S series guitar next year.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

misingonestring said:


> I hope they make an 8 string S series guitar next year.



It'll never happen. 

If it does, you might as well learn to play with the headstock on the floor.


----------



## November5th

I was an Ibanez dealer and I have connections with the Canadian distributor so I might be able to get one if I pull some strings. But you would think they would make it more readily to us North American's.I mean they are advertising Chris Broderick with his custom shop RGA7 in every magazine.Let's go Ibanez don't holding out on us.Peace.


Dean


----------



## MaxOfMetal

November5th said:


> I was an Ibanez dealer and I have connections with the Canadian distributor so I might be able to get one if I pull some strings. But you would think they would make it more readily to us North American's.I mean they are advertising Chris Broderick with his custom shop RGA7 in every magazine.Let's go Ibanez don't holding out on us.Peace.
> 
> 
> Dean



All of North America isn't getting it. 

Though, you can get one from Ikebe right now for roughly $2500 shipping included.


----------



## Anthony

Figures, the one Ibanez I was looking forward to, it's not released in the US.


----------



## November5th

Same here Anthony.It sucks Seismosaurus.


----------



## misingonestring

MaxOfMetal said:


> It'll never happen.
> 
> If it does, you might as well learn to play with the headstock on the floor.


 
Then I'll have to butcher one. 

But I don't have the money.


----------



## Prydogga

MaxOfMetal said:


> It'll never happen.
> 
> If it does, you might as well learn to play with the headstock on the floor.



Or have a 12.50 scale or something


----------



## Dusty201087

MaxOfMetal said:


> All of North America isn't getting it.
> 
> Though, you can get one from Ikebe right now for roughly $2500 shipping included.



Or you could pay that much to have one made for you from an independent luthier 

I was pretty jacked about the RGA, but having it as a Japan only model seems pretty stupid


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Dusty201087 said:


> Or you could pay that much to have one made for you from an independent luthier
> 
> I was pretty jacked about the RGA, but having it as a Japan only model seems pretty stupid



North America is the only region that's not getting the RGA427Z.



Prydogga said:


> Or have a 12.50 scale or something


----------



## technomancer

Honestly for $2500 who cares? You can get a far better guitar in the finish and with the specs you want for that money


----------



## Prydogga

MaxOfMetal said:


> North America is the only region that's not getting the RGA427Z.



Hold the phone, does that mean? I'm gunna check something... Damn, thought Australia was getting it. Damn, still torn over RGA427 or RGD2127


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> Honestly for $2500 who cares? You can get a far better guitar in the finish and with the specs you want for that money



While true, there's still a significant market for production guitars in the $2000+ range.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> While true, there's still a significant market for production guitars in the $2000+ range.



I was referring specifically to the guys on here who should know better that are complaining


----------



## Adam Of Angels

technomancer said:


> Honestly for $2500 who cares? You can get a far better guitar in the finish and with the specs you want for that money



+ A lot. That's a ridiculous price for an Ibanez Prestige.


----------



## Dusty201087

Adam Of Angels said:


> + A lot. That's a ridiculous price for an Ibanez Prestige.



I agree. Hell, you could get someone to make the body/neck and buy the best parts you could think of and still not spend $2,500. You could even slap the Ibanez logo on the headstock, the only difference is it's not a real Ibby...

























































But it's probably better anyway.


----------



## etiam

Considering all the points made here, I think it's pretty impossible for Ibanez to not bring the RGA Prestige to North America at some point in the relatively near future. Given the size of this market and the apparent demand for such an instrument--and not one that's a niche J-Custom kind of finish, etc.--I can't fathom why they'd not send it here, too. 

Maybe they're working out pricing, waiting to assess the buzz from elsewhere?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

It's most likely them holding it over till next NAMM. It wouldn't be the first time they've held out, just to pad their Summer NAMM releases.


----------



## El Caco

The thing with the apparent demand for the instrument is that IMO it is bullshit. Sure everyone of us wouldn't mind owning it but very few of us would pay the US price. If $3000 is too much for a CST which has an ebony fretboard, doesn't have the dots everyone is complaining about, has custom wound passive pickups and the best trem Ibanez ever released with piezos, how many Ibanez fans are going to consider spending $2500+ on this guitar?

For about the same money you can get an LACS. Unfortunately for Ibanez it doesn't matter how good their new guitars are because they started out as a budget company and now they are struggling to build the perception of value to match the increased prices. This is also why a public Ibanez custom shop will fail. I'm pretty sure they want to position their prestige lines alongside the top end of production guitars unfortunately for them the public does not perceive them as being equals to ESP and so on. 

Once upon a time Ibanez represented value, I don't know what they represent anymore.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Every Ibanez thread on here turns into either a "basswood hate thread", a "prices are too high thread", or a "back in the day thread".


----------



## El Caco

I don't know if that was directed at me but I am not saying prices are too high, all I'm saying is that people always use that reasoning to not buy a higher priced Ibanez and as such I am unable to see how that guitar could be successful in North America or Australia.

Europeans on the other hand regularly pay a premium price for Ibanez and other guitars without flinching so I can understand why they would get these top end models and not other parts of the world.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

s7eve said:


> I don't know if that was directed at me but I am not saying prices are too high, all I'm saying is that people always use that reasoning to not buy a higher priced Ibanez and as such I am unable to see how that guitar could be successful in North America or Australia.
> 
> Europeans on the other hand regularly pay a premium price for Ibanez and other guitars without flinching so I can understand why they would get these top end models and not other parts of the world.



Please, Steve, that was not directed at you in the least.  

I was speaking generally, from what I've seen on here over the last year or so. I didn't mean any offence.


----------



## cyril v

I'd imagine the general perception is that when a standard build production guitar costs as much as a custom guitar, that means said guitar is way overpriced and you might as well spend said cash on a custom guitar instead.

For companies with special build techniques or world renowned quality (Gibson, Fender, PRS, Parker etc etc), people are more likely to spend the money.


----------



## El Caco

No offense taken Max.


----------



## stevee

The body shape of the first one kinda looks like John Petrucci's musicman signature.


----------



## quasarwaves

the RGD looks awesome. its like a musicman and an RG cross bred


----------



## bulb

the rgd's i tried at namm were really awesome and super ergonomic! gonna get the rgd 2120 for myself!


----------



## MikeH

stevee said:


> The body shape of the first one kinda looks like John Petrucci's musicman signature.



Yes, that's been said about 6000 times thus far. Thank you.


----------



## Santuzzo

Has anybody of you tried the Edge Zero tremolo?

How does it compare to the previous edge (edge pro, I think)?


----------



## I_infect

I didn't want to post a whole new thread about it, but I thought it was relevant enough to bump this... AMS has the RGD7 for preorders, for anyone who's been waiting for it.

Ibanez RGD2127Z Prestige Long Scale 7-String Electric Guitar with Case at AmericanMusical.com


----------



## snowblind56

I_infect said:


> I didn't want to post a whole new thread about it, but I thought it was relevant enough to bump this... AMS has the RGD7 for preorders, for anyone who's been waiting for it.
> 
> Ibanez RGD2127Z Prestige Long Scale 7-String Electric Guitar with Case at AmericanMusical.com



Mine is already on order through the shop that I guitar tech at. The Ibanez Rep told me that it would be available the first or 2nd week of March.


----------



## ykcirj

Quick Edge ?....I have never played an ibanez with an edge trem. Do they string through the back of the guitar or do you have to cut the ball ends off of the strings (like a floyd rose trem). I really don't like trems much. I wish they would release the rgd with a fixed bridge. I would buy one instantly.


----------



## snowblind56

You do not need to cut the ball ends off on an Edge Pro, unless the string breaks or you really want to. I have not used an Edge Zero, but would assume it works the same way as an Edge Pro.


----------



## Bones43x

You DO have to cut the balls off (  ) with an Edge Zero. The Edge Pro and Zero are completely different trems. I just took the ZPS (Zero Point System) off my RG2550Z and now it flutters really well...with the ZPS it wouldn't at all.

BUT, if you're not a heavy trem user and you don't care about flutters then the Edge Zero with ZPS is fine, and you're probably better off with it.


----------



## Santuzzo

Bones43x said:


> You DO have to cut the balls off (  ) with an Edge Zero. The Edge Pro and Zero are completely different trems. I just took the ZPS (Zero Point System) off my RG2550Z and now it flutters really well...with the ZPS it wouldn't at all.
> 
> BUT, if you're not a heavy trem user and you don't care about flutters then the Edge Zero with ZPS is fine, and you're probably better off with it.



Thanks.

Yes, I read this elsewhere that the ZPS can be taken off and in that case the trem would have feel of the full floating edge trem.

To me this sounds like an improvement, since you can have it set more like a vintage trem. with the ZPS ON or you leave ZPS off for a full floating trmolo.


----------



## ykcirj

so does the zps make the trem a fixed bridge basically?


----------



## twiztedchild

ykcirj said:


> so does the zps make the trem a fixed bridge basically?



no I believe it brings the trem back to the "Zero" point where it isn't to high or to low like bringing it back to perfect tune after every dive bomb. or some shit like that


----------



## RG7620BK

zimbloth said:


> That first one looks badass. Hard to get too excited since I can't deal with rosewood anymore, but I definitely will be looking for it at NAMM.



Whats your deal with Rosewood fretboards?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Good question - I love Rosewood


----------



## olejason

Rosewood looks so terrible on black guitars. There is no way I'd buy one of those.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

olejason said:


> Rosewood looks so terrible on black guitars. There is no way I'd buy one of those.



Good to see looks trump playability and tone. Besides, it's not like they make a dark oil based dye that can make any wood appear darker than most natural ebony...............oh wait!


----------



## MFB

Rosewood has a very boring tone to it, it's not like maple which is a bit brighter and sharper (not sure if that's the best way to put it) or like ebony which adds a darker flavor to it (I  ebony, especially since both my Gibsons have ebony boards)


----------



## Santuzzo

olejason said:


> Rosewood looks so terrible on black guitars. There is no way I'd buy one of those.



You can't buy it in the US anyway 

I think the black RG1527Z looks AWESOME !!!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide

I love a good high quality piece of rosewood.


----------



## technomancer

vampiregenocide said:


> I love a good high quality piece of rosewood.



So do I... which is why I hate the boards on newer Ibanez guitars  Actually love is probably too strong a word, but I don't mind them. Problem is good rosewood boards are pretty much non-existent these days on production guitars.


----------



## olejason

MaxOfMetal said:


> Good to see looks trump playability and tone. Besides, it's not like they make a dark oil based dye that can make any wood appear darker than most natural ebony...............oh wait!



The cheap dried up rosewood you'd get on an Ibanez feels like shit to me. These are obviously "metal" guitars so the tone contributions of a fingerboard are going to be negligible at best. If you want to slop paint all over your fingerboard be my guest though.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

So you don't need to worry about your tone when you're playing metal? Awesome logic, man. I might as well go buy a Crate.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

olejason said:


> The cheap dried up rosewood you'd get on an Ibanez feels like shit to me. These are obviously "metal" guitars so the tone contributions of a fingerboard are going to be negligible at best. If you want to slop paint all over your fingerboard be my guest though.



You do realize the vast majority of ebony on production guitars is dyed right? 

As for dried up, it's called Lemon Oil, look it up. ALL fretboards can and will dry out, even the finest ebony on Earth. 

I won't even address the whole "it's just metal argument".


----------



## Adam Of Angels

^


----------



## olejason

Adam Of Angels said:


> So you don't need to worry about your tone when you're playing metal? Awesome logic, man. I might as well go buy a Crate.



There's a pretty big difference in the impact of an AMP on your tone and the impact of a fingerboard wood on your tone. If you honestly think you can hear a difference in rosewood and ebony fingerboards in a full band mix I don't know what to tell you man.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

olejason said:


> There's a pretty big difference in the impact of an AMP on your tone and the impact of a fingerboard wood on your tone. If you honestly think you can hear a difference in rosewood and ebony fingerboards in a full band mix I don't know what to tell you man.



Ok, so if tone isn't an issue, as we're talking about electric guitars here, which all go through amps. 

Then the other two factors feel, and looks, can both be altered through methods such as basic maintenance that HAS to be done (applying Lemon Oil), as well as dyeing the fretboard, which is just as easy as applying Lemon Oil.

I can understand not wanting to dye the fretboard of a new guitar, but as far as the feel argument goes, a well oiled board is a well oiled board.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

olejason said:


> There's a pretty big difference in the impact of an AMP on your tone and the impact of a fingerboard wood on your tone. If you honestly think you can hear a difference in rosewood and ebony fingerboards in a full band mix I don't know what to tell you man.



Hey, way to neg rep me. Class move.


----------



## ykcirj

I think it depends on the guitar. My hellraiser is black and has a rosewood board. It is maintained and oiled. I think it looks great.


----------



## olejason

Adam Of Angels said:


> Hey, way to neg rep me. Class move.



Wasn't me. I didn't know this board had a rep system to be honest. Feel free to ask a mod though, I'm not your guy bubb.


----------



## brvges

Are the 2010 models available in retail/online stores yet?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

brvges said:


> Are the 2010 models available in retail/online stores yet?



Yes and no. Some are, some aren't.


----------

